# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Zabrana pušenja na javnim mjestima

## dorotea24

Konačno smo i to dočekali! :D  Nepušači i djeca više neće biti ugnjetavani  na nekim javnim mjestima. Kod nas u Osijeku trenutno ima samo jedna slastičarnica sa malim igralištem za djecu gdje se ne puši i gdje se može sa djetetom ući i popiti kava. Veseli me da ćemo moći otići u restoran s malim bez predhodnog traženja gdje je prazno i gdje ima najmanje ljudi.
Mislite li da će se taj zakon zaista poštivati, hoće li zaživiti i kada?

----------


## Mima

Najviše me zanima kako će se poštivati po uredima   :Rolling Eyes:  

A inače, draže bi mi bilo da se zabrani pušenje po cesti nego u kafićima.

----------


## sofke

svugdje drugdje se poštuje pa zašto ne bi i ovdje..i nitko nije propao zbog nepušenja..nedavno smo bili u Temple Baru u Dublinu, ako netko smatra da u Hrvatskoj ima noćnog života nek ode ipak tamo..klubovi i pubovi prepuni, svugdje se svira, atmosfera nabrijana i nitko ne puši unutra..znači, može se

konačno!

cijelu zimu ne mogu nikamo s djetetom zbog prezapušenih kafića..ne samo to, puši se zbilja svugdje, čak i u kafićima u dječjim kazalištima (ZKL, Trešnja)

ko puši nek puši za sebe, dosta pušačkog terora  :Grin:

----------


## dorotea24

Po školama i fakultetima se koliko ja znam poštuje. Čak su ukinule i male "šupe" tzv. pušione.
Nisam za zabranu pušenja na ulici jer bolje da ljudi izađu van sa javnih mjesta i zapale nego da se nalaze načini kako zapaliti u javnim objektima ili da se krši zakon.
Osobno sam pomalo skeptična što se tiče ugostiteljskih objekata, ali živi bili pa vidjeli.
Jel ima netko informaciju kada bi taj zakon trebao stupiti na snagu?

----------


## mikka

ne znam kada ce stupiti na snagu, ali mene malo brine to sto mislim da ce sada otvoreni prostori kao npr. cvjetni trg biti puni dima. sta cu, meni i to smeta, iako sam bila pusac   :Rolling Eyes:  

hvala bogu da cu moci popiti kavu i skloniti se od hladnoce a da mali i ja ne smrdimo ko pepeljare vec nakon 2 minute :D

----------


## čokolada

:D  mene novi zakon oduševljava, iako...nema tog zakona u kojem Hrvat nije našao rupu. A ovo kako se u školama "već davno" ne puši jako me nasmijava   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## MGrubi

:D  :D  :D 

mislim da je ovo i dobra prevencija za potencijalne buduće pušače - klince od 14-15 g koji zapale da budu cool dok piju kavu ili se nslanjaju na šank   :Grin:

----------


## Stijena

kad se to treba početi primjenjivati?
jedva čekam...........ako mene pitate strahovi ugostitelja da će sada imati manje gostiju uopće nisu opravdani. 
Ja sam osobno do sad namjerno zaobilazila kafiće dok se nije moglo biti na terasi, upravo zbog toga što mi ne pada na pamet udisati nečije ispušne plinove. Vjerujem da će umjesto pušača (od kojih će vrlo velika većina konačno i biti primorana prestati pušiti) dobiti nove goste - trudnice, roditelje s malom djecom i sve ostale nepušače koji su do sada upravo zbog pušača izbjegavali takva mjesta!

----------


## Riana

:D

----------


## Sanja

> kad se to treba početi primjenjivati?


Još nije ni izglasano.

----------


## leela

jedva čekam da ga uzglasaju i da se počne primjenjivati... :D

----------


## maria71

mislim da ću pušiti samo na svom balkonu, i  to kad je mali u vrtiću, na kavu u birtiju više neću imati razloga odlaziti....

----------


## vissnja

Jako, jako vam zavidim na tome. U Srbiji toga ima samo u pričama, niko ne sme da donese zakon, valjda da se ne zamere biračima  :/ 

Frendica mi je nedavno došla iz Švedske i kao najveće čudo priča kako je bila u diskoteci i vratila se a džemper joj i dalje miriše na omekšivač!!!

----------


## bony

> jedva čekam...........ako mene pitate strahovi ugostitelja da će sada imati manje gostiju uopće nisu opravdani. 
> !


to ću vam javit,to niko nemože znat unaprijed i lako je govorit onom ko se time ne bavi.
ja sam osobno protiv pušenja ,meni paše da ne smrdim više po dimu,ali mi imamo 2 kafića i bojim se malo ako je istina kao vani da im je posao pao.žalosno je da zbog cigarete ovise tako važne stvari za životu.

----------


## mikka

kad odu pusaci, doci ce nepusaci (kojih je u hr 70%) pa ne bi ni promet trebao pasti, po nekoj logici.

----------


## MalaBuba

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jedva čekam...........ako mene pitate strahovi ugostitelja da će sada imati manje gostiju uopće nisu opravdani. 
> !
> 
> 
> to ću vam javit,to niko nemože znat unaprijed i lako je govorit onom ko se time ne bavi.
> ja sam osobno protiv pušenja ,meni paše da ne smrdim više po dimu,ali mi imamo 2 kafića i bojim se malo ako je istina kao vani da im je posao pao.žalosno je da zbog cigarete ovise tako važne stvari za životu.


Ponudite baby-friendly prostor pa će vam u kafiće pohrlit mame s bebama umjesto pušača   :Wink:

----------


## mikka

da, konobari ce rikavati od srece kad im pocinju dolaziti roditelji s malom djecom  :Laughing: 

mogli bi prije imati problem sa zaposlenicima nego s prometom :/

----------


## MGrubi

0,0 promila nije bogznakoliko utjecalo na smanjenje prometa
pa čisto sumnjam da će i ovo

----------


## apricot

> Ponudite baby-friendly prostor pa će vam u kafiće pohrlit mame s bebama umjesto pušača


koje će ipak ostvarivati manji promet nego večernji gosti, mahom pušači.
dođemo ti i ja s djecom, obje nepušači, ti kavu, ja čaj, djeca eventualno sok...
nema tu "daj rundu za sve", pa onda 7 piva, tri štok-kole (ili koja kombinacija se već pije) i četiri votke. 

meni je jasno da će ugostitelji imati nešto niži promet, ali dosta je bilo maltretiranja s dimom.
možda će ljudi opet otkriti i neke druge načine zabave od sjedenja po kafićima.

----------


## MGrubi

ko da je problem sjediti na terasi, pa imaju one plinske mobilne grijalice

----------


## Stijena

pa, i ja bih da mi stvarno ne smeta to dimljenje, došla i navečer bez djeteta i okrenula koju rundu s frendovima, ali mene je samo 0,000nešto% pa ugostiteljima nisam dovoljna.
I stvarno žalosno je da nečija egzistencija ovisi o (samo)trovanju ljudi!

----------


## Sanja

> bojim se malo ako je istina kao vani da im je posao pao.


U Italiji i Irskoj (klasičnim pušačkim državama) je pao promet samo prvih nekoliko mjeseci i to za nezamjetnih 10%, da bi se vrlo brzo vratio na staro.

Želim vam puno sreće s kafićem i u nepušačkim vremenima.  :Smile:

----------


## MalaBuba

Apsolutno pozdravljam akciju zabrane, ali sam skeptična prema primjeni jer i sada postoji dijelovi kafića za pušače i nepušače, pa se svejedno pušači razmile posvuda

----------


## MGrubi

šta je važnije:
zdravlje ili novac?

----------


## ina33

Meni je to super, vidim da je vani to normalno i to u zemljama veseljaka a la Irska. Kod nas u firmi zaživjelo preseljenjem u poslovnu zgradu skroz, više-manje (zgrada ima detektore dima pa onda dolaze zaštitari ako se di dimi). Inače, prije dok smo bili u staroj zgradi sjedila sam u sobi sa šeficom koja je chain-smoker, bilo mi je grozno, doslovno, to se užasno osjeti ako nisi pušač, oči su mi suzile - svaki dan nakon 8 sati su mi tekle suze, nos bi se začepio, koma. Tako da mi je odlazak negdje gdje ljudi još puše po sobama - šok - ali tako je vjerojatno čim se maknem iz svoje firme, a pogotovo u nekoj državnoj firmi di su zaposlenici malo "stariji". Ja mislim da će to smanjit broj pušača jer će pušenje postat kompliciranije. Znam da je to pušačima teško za povjerovat koliko dim smeta nepušačima i na koliko se daleko osjeti, ali jednostavno je tako, nema tog ventiliranja koje bi ga moglo ublažit. Poludila sam zadnji put kad su nam pušili u zatvorenom autu u Renault servisu u Novom ZG-u, skoro mi je došlo da ih tražim da mi plate unutarnje pranje auta, jer to se ne može razvjetrit - auto ne možeš ostavit da se zrači na parkiralištu - i trajalo je nekih 3 tjedna da to ode i svaki put mi je bivalo zlo kad bi ulazila u svoj auto. Ispričali su se, ali meni stvarno nije jasno kako im je to upoće moglo past na pamet, ali valjda je to pušačima skroz normalno, ma znam da je. Meni će bit drago ako nepušači i nepušenje postane default, jer koma je gušit se u dimu svakih par koraka.

----------


## Stijena

> Ispričali su se, ali meni stvarno nije jasno kako im je to upoće moglo past na pamet, ali valjda je to pušačima skroz normalno, ma znam da je.


Mani je to žalosno što je pušačima sve to normalno, a o nama nepušačima se razgovaraju ko o nekom izrodu - "ako im smeta, nek ne idu među nas pušače". 
A tko tu koga truje - ja njih svojim nepušenjem ili obratno?! 
I onda još govore da im nepušači ugrožavaju ljudska i građanska prava  :?  :shock:   :Teletubbies:   :Raspa:  Jadni, stvarno mi ih je žao  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Ja moram reći da mi je zabrana pušenja po kafićima/barovima najnelogičnija od svih - ljudi na takva mjesta idu piti i pušiti, i nitko ne mora ići u kafić ako neće. Naravno, trebalo bi poticati otvaranje kafića za nepušače - lakšim dobivanjem dozvole, manjim porezom, ili npr. odrediti da na deset nepušačkih dolazi jedan pušački. Meni puno više smeta kad netko zapali na tramvajskoj stanici i puše mi dim u nos, a u kafiće ionako ne idem, niti ću ići sa djetetom i ako se stvarno ne bude pušilo.

----------


## MalaBuba

> Ja moram reći da mi je zabrana pušenja po kafićima/barovima najnelogičnija od svih - ljudi na takva mjesta idu piti i pušiti, i nitko ne mora ići u kafić ako neće. Naravno, trebalo bi poticati otvaranje kafića za nepušače - lakšim dobivanjem dozvole, manjim porezom, ili npr. odrediti da na deset nepušačkih dolazi jedan pušački. Meni puno više smeta kad netko zapali na tramvajskoj stanici i puše mi dim u nos, a u kafiće ionako ne idem, niti ću ići sa djetetom i ako se stvarno ne bude pušilo.


A zašto ne bih otišla pod pauzom na kavu bez da kasnije vonjam po dimu ostatak dana? Da ne spominjem pasivno pušenje koje više šteti nego aktivno. Zašto mi moramo birati kud ćemo ići?

----------


## Dijana

> Ja moram reći da mi je zabrana pušenja po kafićima/barovima najnelogičnija od svih - ljudi na takva mjesta idu piti i pušiti, i nitko ne mora ići u kafić ako neće. Naravno, trebalo bi poticati otvaranje kafića za nepušače - lakšim dobivanjem dozvole, manjim porezom, ili npr. odrediti da na deset nepušačkih dolazi jedan pušački. Meni puno više smeta kad netko zapali na tramvajskoj stanici i puše mi dim u nos, a u kafiće ionako ne idem, niti ću ići sa djetetom i ako se stvarno ne bude pušilo.


Mima, slažem se, rješenje bi bilo otvaranje kafića za nepušače. Ovako će pušači izaći ispred kafići i dimiti u prolaznike. Ili će ići dimiti u one "kapsule" (vidjela u novinama). Zamislite kako smrdi po dimu osoba koja je netom izašla iz takve kapsule. :shock: 
Slažem se i sa apri, meni osobno se uopće ne sviđa današnja kultura kafića, a ne volim ni što sok platim  pet puta više nego u dućanu. Za mene ništa ne fali razgovoru i šetnji u prirodi.

----------


## fritulica1

> koje će ipak ostvarivati manji promet nego večernji gosti, mahom pušači.


Ne vjerujem. Živim u zemlji u kojoj se unazad par godina ne smije pušiti na javnim mjestima. Kafići sasvim dobro rade, navečer su krcati, pušači jednostavno popuše svoju cigaretu ispred kafića (nerijetko su ispred kafića klupice i šank ili stolić, čak i usred zime). I mogu vam reći da je SUPER. Nakon npr. cjelonoćnog tulumarenja, vratite se kući, a kosa i odjeća mirišljivi, još osjetite vaš parfem, a ne smrad duhanskog dima posvuda... Često uočavam ljude po cesti kako puše, pa čak i uglađene gospođe u godinama, hodaju gradom, u jednoj ruci im skupocjena torbica, a u drugoj cigara.  :Smile:  
Nadavno sam bila prisutna jednoj sceni na autobusnoj stanici koja sadrži poluzatvoren prostor osmišljen kao čekaonicu. S obzirom da je kišilo, dosta ljudi se skupilo unutra, a jedan gospodin se sjetio zapaliti cigaretu...Greška! Bio je doslovno izvrijeđan (od više osoba) i izbačen vani, na kišu. Po mom mišljenju, s pravom.  :Smile:

----------


## marta

Ja jedva cekam.  :D

----------


## MGrubi

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja moram reći da mi je zabrana pušenja po kafićima/barovima najnelogičnija od svih - ljudi na takva mjesta idu piti i pušiti, i nitko ne mora ići u kafić ako neće. Naravno, trebalo bi poticati otvaranje kafića za nepušače - lakšim dobivanjem dozvole, manjim porezom, ili npr. odrediti da na deset nepušačkih dolazi jedan pušački. Meni puno više smeta kad netko zapali na tramvajskoj stanici i puše mi dim u nos, a u kafiće ionako ne idem, niti ću ići sa djetetom i ako se stvarno ne bude pušilo.
> 
> 
> Mima, slažem se, rješenje bi bilo otvaranje kafića za nepušače. Ovako će pušači izaći ispred kafići i dimiti u prolaznike. Ili će ići dimiti u one "kapsule" (vidjela u novinama). Zamislite kako smrdi po dimu osoba koja je netom izašla iz takve kapsule. :shock: 
> Slažem se i sa apri, meni osobno se uopće ne sviđa današnja kultura kafića, a ne volim ni što sok platim  pet puta više nego u dućanu. Za mene ništa ne fali razgovoru i šetnji u prirodi.


ja pušača nanjušim i bez te kapsule

neču nikad zaboraviti riječi mog bivšeg: "kad poljubim curu koja puši imam osječaj ko da žvalim pepeljaru "

ja idem na kavu , ne pušim
i imam pravo ne trovati se nikotinom i katranom ovisnika

----------


## mikka

ali ja volim espresso iz birtije. doma nemam espresso aparat, malo mi je skup i velik  :Wink:  

slazem se s curama da treba biti kafica za oboje, pusace i nepusace, s tim da se nepusacki stimuliraju na neki nacin.

----------


## AdioMare

> Slažem se i sa apri, meni osobno se uopće ne sviđa današnja kultura kafića, a ne volim ni što sok platim  pet puta više nego u dućanu. *Za mene ništa ne fali razgovoru i šetnji u prirodi*.


I zato bih ja radije zabranu pušenja na javnim mjestima. 
Pušenje na plažama bih zabranila trenutno, kao i po trgovačkim centrima.
Kafiće bih čak i ostavila pušačima  :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

Sorciere?  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> Ja moram reći da mi je zabrana pušenja po kafićima/barovima najnelogičnija od svih - ljudi na takva mjesta idu piti i pušiti


ljudi na takva mjestu idu i piti i nepušiti  :/

----------


## fritulica1

> ljudi na takva mjesta idu piti i pušiti, i nitko ne mora ići u kafić ako neće.


 Jel ti hoćeš reći da mi nepušači nemamo što tražiti u kafiću ili npr. restoranu (i tamo se pije i puši, a uz to i jede)?  :Mad: 




> Naravno, trebalo bi poticati otvaranje kafića za nepušače


 I restorana za nepušače, i diskoteka za nepušače i ureda za nepušače, čekaonica za nepušače... i gdje odosmo s tom podjelom?  :/

----------


## MalaBuba

Ni meni ništa ne fali razgovoru i šetnji u prirodi, ali ne na -10   :Grin:

----------


## Marija

> ljudi na takva mjesta idu piti i pušiti, i nitko ne mora ići u kafić ako neće.


ali konobari koji su tu zaposleni nemaju pravo zbora - oni cijeli svoj radni dan moraju provesti u dimu, bez obzira bili inače pušači ili ne

----------


## marta

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja moram reći da mi je zabrana pušenja po kafićima/barovima najnelogičnija od svih - ljudi na takva mjesta idu piti i pušiti
> 
> 
> ljudi na takva mjestu idu i piti i nepušiti  :/


Evo ja prva. Rado bih izasla s drustvom, bez da mi se poslije gadi leci u krevet djetetu, bez da moram prati kosu u pol noci iz istog razloga i skidat se ispred ulaznih vrata. 

I rado bih da mogu odvest djecu na neki koncert i to navecer, a da ne proplacu od dima i smrada i ne usmrde se na tjedan dana...

I jedva cekam.

----------


## lucij@

U Sloveniji ljudi sjede na terasama kafića uz plinske grijalice i puše. Moja teta mariborčanka, okorjeli pušač, kaže da joj je to postalo ok. MM je pušač i kad smo bili u Sloveniji najnormalnije je izašao van, ispušio i vratio se unutra. Bilo mu je super da mali i ja možemo ući i s njim popiti čaj. Mislim da će i pušačima koristiti jer ne budu palili jednu na drugu.

----------


## Stijena

Te podjele nikako ne mogu utjecati na ono što se (valjda) zapravo htjelo postići tom mjero, a to je što zdravije stanovništvo - i nepušačko koje više ne mora pasivno pušiti, ali i pušačko koje ako hoće biti u zatvorenim javnim prostorima - mora prestati pušiti.

I slažem se  - puno je ljepše druženje u prirodi....kad je lijepo vrijeme..... a preko zime, nepušači moraju biti doma ili se smrzavat po vani? za razliku od pušača kojima je sve dostupno!

----------


## Adrijana

> meni je jasno da će ugostitelji imati nešto niži promet, ali dosta je bilo maltretiranja s dimom.
> možda će ljudi opet otkriti i neke druge načine zabave od sjedenja po kafićima.


Jedva čekam.
Dosad smo zimi izbjegavali kafiće radi dima. A nažalost i dječje igraonice po shoping centrima, jer je pored svake igraonice kafić u kojem roditelji ispuhuju dim u djecu  :shock: 

Ja sam osoba kojoj dim cigarete jako smeta, počne mi se vrtiti i bude mi zlo, tako da držim fige da ovaj zakon prođe. U Sloveniji je trenutno milina sjesti i popiti kavu   :Smile:

----------


## petarpan

recite vi šta hoćete, ali baš me zanima kako će naš narod poštivat ovaj zakon, kad ih ni svi oni prije nisu puno dirali...
nije do zakona,nego do mentaliteta, ali i kontrole provedbe zakona, a tu smo mi svjetlosnim godinama udaljenim od, primjerice, jedne Irske

----------


## MalaBuba

Da, mislim da je tu gud tu bi tru

----------


## MGrubi

> recite vi šta hoćete, ali baš me zanima kako će naš narod poštivat ovaj zakon, kad ih ni svi oni prije nisu puno dirali...
> nije do zakona,nego do mentaliteta, ali i kontrole provedbe zakona, a tu smo mi svjetlosnim godinama udaljenim od, primjerice, jedne Irske



mentalitet je promjenjiv

treba malo prisile da postane to novo normalnom pojavom
npr. vezivanje pojaseva u autu
tvoja sigurnost je u pitanju
no tek s provođenjem kazni ljudi su počeli ozbiljno se vezivati
sad ja ne mogu sjediti na prednjim sjedalim nevezana, čudno mi je, a prije pojačavanja kazne i kontrole bilo mi je normalno voziti auto (stojku) nevezana , pojas me "ograničavao"

----------


## ina33

> Ja moram reći da mi je zabrana pušenja po kafićima/barovima najnelogičnija od svih - ljudi na takva mjesta idu piti i pušiti, i nitko ne mora ići u kafić ako neće.


Ja u kafić idem popiti kavu i pročitati novine i srest se s ljudima. A i ime je kafić, nije pušionica   :Love: . Evo da se malo zaigram Đavoljeg odvjetnika - a možda da se pootvaraju specializirane pušionice za pušače? Koliko znam, vani u svijetu baš postoji to - pušionice?

----------


## marta

Pa nekad se i u autobusima i tramvajima moglo pusiti pa je to zabranjeno. Naravno da ce uvijek postojati neki koji ce pusiti, ali ce ih s vremenom biti sve manje i manje.

----------


## MGrubi

> Pa nekad se i u autobusima i tramvajima moglo pusiti pa je to zabranjeno. Naravno da ce uvijek postojati neki koji ce pusiti, ali ce ih s vremenom biti sve manje i manje.


i manje, i manj, i manje ..

i ja i moja djeca ćemo moći izaći u kafiči: piti i zabavljati se bez da pri povratku kući robu skidam odmah u veš mašinu

----------


## bony

> I stvarno žalosno je da nečija egzistencija ovisi o (samo)trovanju ljudi!


ako se ovo odnosi na mene,mislila sam da je žalosno da ljudi neće dolazit u kafić jer nesmiju pušit,da im život toliko ovisi o cigareti.
ponavljam ja sam nepušač kao i muž i mi smo protiv pušenja.

----------


## Mishkica

> petarpan prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> recite vi šta hoćete, ali baš me zanima kako će naš narod poštivat ovaj zakon, kad ih ni svi oni prije nisu puno dirali...
> nije do zakona,nego do mentaliteta, ali i kontrole provedbe zakona, a tu smo mi svjetlosnim godinama udaljenim od, primjerice, jedne Irske
> 
> 
> 
> mentalitet je promjenjiv


Meni je najveća engima bila kako će se zabrana pušenja provoditi u Italiji... A gle čuda, kod njih stvar funkcionira odlično. Nadam se da će tako biti i kod nas "neslomljivih"   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> ja pušača nanjušim i bez te kapsule
> 
> neču nikad zaboraviti riječi mog bivšeg: "kad poljubim curu koja puši imam osječaj ko da žvalim pepeljaru "
> 
> ja idem na kavu , ne pušim
> i imam pravo ne trovati se nikotinom i katranom ovisnika


Potpisujem - vjerojatno onoliko koliko pušači osjete smrad npr. ako bi pušili u kapsuli, isto toliko nepušači osjete ako se puši "u normalnim uvjetima". Ako mi neko dođe na 2 metra, a redovan je pušač - mislim da ću skužit po mirisu puši li ili ne, pogotovo ako je netom ugasio cigaretu, ma pušio on i na otvorenome. Meni je bolje da se puši na otvorenome i manje mi to smeta - mogu se maknuti - a ne u zatvorenome di ipak je manja količina zraka.

----------


## ina33

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  petarpan prvotno napisa
> ...


Potpisujem - nema ničeg nepromjenjivog, nešto što je bilo normalno u mentalitetu u roku od godinu dana se promijeni, bitna je kontrola provedbe zakona, a i tu nemam straha ako nam je strategija države odlazak u EU. Uvjerena sam da će to proći, jer ako implementacijski prolazi u Italiji i u Irskoj - onda će proći i kod nas. Sjetite se koliko je prije, u generaciji naših roditelja, bilo normalno na poslu nazdravljati alkoholom... A sad je to poprilično nezamislivo.

----------


## Mima

Ja se sjećam vremena kad je u Gajevoj postojala Pčelarska centrala koja je imala maleni kafić u kojem se nije smjelo pušiti; ja sam sa mamom uvijek tamo išla sjediti jer njoj u kafićima smrdi. Pa da tako po gradu postoji puno kafića u kojima se ne puši, da se puši u svakom petom, ne znam zašto bi me to smetalo - ja jednostavno ne bih ulazila u te u kojima se puši.

----------


## ivanic

Ja se još uvijek pitam kako će to kod nas funkcionirati.Ja znam da ja u kafiće više nebudem išla...Ako stvarno zabrane pušenje...I naravno ako to zaživi...

----------


## ina33

Da bi postojalo više kafića u kojima se ne puši potrebno je prvo imat strategiju za smanjenje broja pušača jer je pušenje nezdravo, izaziva zdravstv. komplikacije i povećane troškove itd. - i ovo je, pretpostavljam, ta EU i američka strategija koja izgleda daje rezultate u smislu smanjenja broja pušača.

----------


## apricot

> recite vi šta hoćete, ali baš me zanima kako će naš narod poštivat ovaj zakon, kad ih ni svi oni prije nisu puno dirali...
> nije do zakona,nego do mentaliteta, ali i kontrole provedbe zakona, a tu smo mi svjetlosnim godinama udaljenim od, primjerice, jedne Irske


kazne će biti strašno visoke.
kazne za gazdu.
a država će morati biti rigorozna u provođenju jer će morati odnekud nadomjestiti priliv sredstava koji će izgubiti donošenjem "nepušačkog zakona".

pa ti budi gazda, dopusti jednu cigaretu i - plati!

pričao nam je poznanik koji ima kafić u Mokricama: drugi dan provođenja Zakona u Sloveniji, prazan kafić, ulazi mu žena s cigaretom. Pet minuta ga je nagovarala, te prazan kafić, te tek je započelo, te ovo, te ono... Konobar je bio neumoljiv.
Sreća njegova; žena je bila inspektorica!

a i ja bih se prijavila da budem patrola  8)

----------


## ina33

Funkcionirat će vjerojatno isto kao i vani - pušenje ispred kafića, pušenje u londonskom Heathrowu samo u onim kapsulama, kao i nepušenje u kinu, u uredima itd. Tj. postat će normalno nepušenje, a pušenje će postat iznimka na način da će se pušači morat... snalazit, kao dosad nepušači.

----------


## ina33

Mislim, ništa od toga nije rocket science da stvar ne bi funkcionirala - pitanje je samo političke volje, a izgleda da je ima. Sjetite se npr. WC-a i one odredbe da se za WC-e u kafićima mora potpisivat svaki sat ko je kontrolirao ima li WC papira itd. I ja sam prije bila sklona smijat se tome, to je neprovedivo, nije to naš "mentalitet", a vani su ljudi kao puno čišći - i gle čuda, za godinu-dvije, po principu kazni - sve čisto, ima WC papira, ima sapuna... Kao da se ne radi o istoj zemlji i istim ljudima. Stvari se mogu promijeniti, hvala Bogu.

----------


## fritulica1

> Meni je najveća engima bila kako će se zabrana pušenja provoditi u Italiji... A gle čuda, kod njih stvar funkcionira odlično.


Je, dok god prometna policija dozvoljava, čini mi se, i do 0,8 promila alkohola u krvi- stvar funkcionira odlično!   :Grin:

----------


## MalaBuba

Mogu, samo ih opali po džepu i gle promjene.
Tragično je to da se to sve ne radi baš prvenstveno zbog zdravlja ipak.

----------


## Dijana

Ja iskreno sumnjam da će netko prestati pušiti zato jer je vlast to zabranila na svim javnim mjestima, samo će se snalaziti na druge načine. U biti, vuk sit i koza cijela, državna blagajna i dalje puna od prerađivača duhana, usklađeni smo sa Europom, a nepušači uživaju.
Po meni bi ovakve mjere trebale ići u paketu sa poticajima pušača da prekinu s pušenjem, a ne samo da se osjećaju kao prognane životinje.

----------


## Sanja

> Ja iskreno sumnjam da će netko prestati pušiti.


Ja mislim (ako sam dobro shvatila) da bit ovog zakona ni kod nas ni u inozemstvu nije nagovoriti ljude da ne puše, nego spriječiti ih da svojim hobijem-navikama-ovisnošću-guštom-čimeveć truju druge.

Bit je u tome da svatko ima pravo na upotrebu javnog prostora bez opasnosti od narušavanja zdravlja.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

a do sada smo mi bili prognani...

kako Marta kaže, dosta mi je više da u 2:30 perem kosu i odjeću ostavljam ispred vrata.
i da poslije svakoga izlaska moram oprati jaknu i čekati da se osuši kako bih opet mogla iz kuće...

----------


## Luna Rocco

Meni je jako drago da će biti još manje mjesta gdje pušači mogu trovati sebe i druge i podržavam novi zakon, ALI iskreno se nadam da sad neće nahrupiti roditelji s djecom u birceve. :/ Pušilo se ili ne pušilo, to stvarno nisu mjesta za djecu.

----------


## Dijana

> Ja mislim (ako sam dobro shvatila) da bit ovog zakona ni kod nas ni u inozemstvu nije nagovoriti ljude da ne puše, nego spriječiti ih da svojim hobijem-navikama-ovisnošću-guštom-čimeveć truju druge.


A ja smatram da je broj pušača u ovoj zemlji prevelik, a da ne bi trebalo pokušati primijeniti još nekakve mjere osim restriktivnih.

----------


## ina33

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja iskreno sumnjam da će netko prestati pušiti.
> 
> 
> Ja mislim (ako sam dobro shvatila) da bit ovog zakona ni kod nas ni u inozemstvu nije nagovoriti ljude da ne puše, nego spriječiti ih da svojim hobijem-navikama-ovisnošću-guštom-čimeveć truju druge.
> 
> Bit je u tome da svatko ima pravo na upotrebu javnog prostora bez opasnosti od narušavanja zdravlja.


Hoće, hoće, 2x porasla prodaja onih žvaka i sl. po ljekarnama nakon 2 novinska natpisa. Bit zakona je zaštiti nepušače, ali i logistički otežati pušenje i time smanjiti broj pušača jer je to za sve nezdravo i izaziva državi zdravstvene troškove u liječenju bolesti izazvanih pušenjem i stimulirati što više pušača da prestanu pušiti.

----------


## Dijana

> a do sada smo mi bili prognani...
> 
> kako Marta kaže, dosta mi je više da u 2:30 perem kosu i odjeću ostavljam ispred vrata.
> i da poslije svakoga izlaska moram oprati jaknu i čekati da se osuši kako bih opet mogla iz kuće...


Uopće mi to nije sporno.

----------


## ina33

> Ja mislim (ako sam dobro shvatila) da bit ovog zakona ni kod nas ni u inozemstvu nije nagovoriti ljude da ne puše, nego spriječiti ih da svojim hobijem-navikama-ovisnošću-guštom-čimeveć truju druge.
> 			
> 		
> 
> A ja smatram da je broj pušača u ovoj zemlji prevelik, a da ne bi trebalo pokušati primijeniti još nekakve mjere osim restriktivnih.


Uvjerena sam da će se i ovo promijenit, pa kao što se mogu na teret države liječiti druge ovisnosti, i ova će (tipa subvencioniraje terapija za nepušenje i sl.).

----------


## apricot

e, da, kapsula za dvije do tri osobe košta 10000 dolara.
muž naručio za firmu.

----------


## AdioMare

> e, da, kapsula za dvije do tri osobe košta 10000 dolara.


 :shock:

----------


## leekt

nitko sretniji od mene ako se ovaj zakon realizira   :Smile:

----------


## Sanja

> Bit zakona je zaštiti nepušače, ali i logistički otežati pušenje i time smanjiti broj pušača jer je to za sve nezdravo i izaziva državi zdravstvene troškove u liječenju bolesti izazvanih pušenjem i stimulirati što više pušača da prestanu pušiti.


Slažem se, bit zakona je zaštita nepušača, a ostalo bi spadalo u poželjne popratne pojave.

S druge strane, postoje akcije kojima je bit borba protiv pušenja i u tim akcijama su pak nepušači sporedni, iako naravno da se i njih tiču.

Kužiš što sam htjela reći? (Priznajem da nisam baš jasno napisala.   :Embarassed:  )

Uglavnom, svi pušači koje poznajem tvrde da ne puše u društvu nepušača i pogotovo djece, pa uopće ne znam u čemu će biti problem ako u kafićima zabrane pušenje.   :Grin:    Ionako sigurno ne bi zapalili ako za susjednim stolom (ili pogotovo svojim) vide nepušača.   :Razz:

----------


## LeeLoo

> nitko sretniji od mene ako se ovaj zakon realizira


..-ma potpisujem!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

Radujem se zraku bez dima cigarete, ali kao bivši pušač suosjećam s pušačima i voljela bih da vuk bude sit i ovce na broju, ako je moguće. Zato bih glasala za pokoji birc s dozvoljenim pušenjem. Takvi prostori bi ipak dali neke poželjne popratne pojave odvikavanja, jer, kao bivši pušač mogu reći da si nikada ne bih priuštila te tor uvjete, ma koliko me niski nikotin zvao da zapalim.
Ali, tko voli nek izvoli.

----------


## ina33

AM, mislim da to sada neće biti implementacijski moguće jer se tako pokazalo i ovo s odijeljenim djelovima za pušače i nepušače - na kraju se to pretvori u sve za pušače. Bit je zakona smanjiti pušenje - kako ja to čitam - znači smanjiti broj pušača, a za pušače - kapsule ili pušenje izvan prostora. Suosjećam i ja s pušačima, kao što su i pušači samnom suosjećali, ali bit je u promjeni paradigme - od samog suosjećanja slabe vajde meni tada bilo, a slabe vajde i pušačima sada.

----------


## bucka

> nitko sretniji od mene ako se ovaj zakon realizira


isto

----------


## ina33

Mislim da je utopija ovo s vukom i ovčicama, oću reći. I ja sam tada znala petkom navečer kad su mi oči suzile i šminka se topila izlazit ispred kafića da se malo oporavim od svega. Sad će doći do promjene uloga, a ja se iskreno nadam smanjenju broja pušača.

----------


## apricot

> Zato bih glasala za pokoji birc s dozvoljenim pušenjem.


došlo bi do raslojavanja prijateljstava ili bi opet nepušači bili - žrtve.

Ako hoćemo održati ekipu i nerazdvojiti se, netko će morati popustiti.
E, pa... budući da pušač MORA zapaliti, opet će nepušač s njim u pušački kafić kako bi se druženje održalo i opet smo - nigdje.

----------


## mikka

> Radujem se zraku bez dima cigarete, ali kao bivši pušač suosjećam s pušačima i voljela bih da vuk bude sit i ovce na broju, ako je moguće. Zato bih glasala za pokoji birc s dozvoljenim pušenjem. Takvi prostori bi ipak dali neke poželjne popratne pojave odvikavanja, jer, kao bivši pušač mogu reći da si nikada ne bih priuštila te tor uvjete, ma koliko me niski nikotin zvao da zapalim.
> Ali, tko voli nek izvoli.


da, da bude kao do sada ali obratno-onaj kafic u ilici, eli's, da se tamo smije pusiti a u milion ostalih ne smije  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

A propos tor uvjeta - isto su se vjerojatno osjećali i nepušači prije stjerani u dijelove rezervirane baš za nepušače, dok je pušenje bilo default. Poanta je jednostavno da je zdravije ne pušiti i da su valjda manji profiti od prodaje cigareta i zarade za državu od tih trošarina od troškova liječenja komplikacija u konačnici pa su zato državni regulatori konačno tako intervenirali. Na kraju se to isto često svede i na čistu računicu jer ovo je prvi put da svjedočimo krahu neke industrije jer je nezdrava... ili se ja varam i već je bilo tih primjera, a sad mi ne padaju napamet.

----------


## ina33

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Radujem se zraku bez dima cigarete, ali kao bivši pušač suosjećam s pušačima i voljela bih da vuk bude sit i ovce na broju, ako je moguće. Zato bih glasala za pokoji birc s dozvoljenim pušenjem. Takvi prostori bi ipak dali neke poželjne popratne pojave odvikavanja, jer, kao bivši pušač mogu reći da si nikada ne bih priuštila te tor uvjete, ma koliko me niski nikotin zvao da zapalim.
> Ali, tko voli nek izvoli.
> 
> 
> da, da bude kao do sada ali obratno-onaj kafic u ilici, eli's, da se tamo smije pusiti a u milion ostalih ne smije


To će se vjerojatno i dogoditi, ali nakon što defaultno i normalno ponašanje bude nepušenje - pa nek se onda otvaraju kafići/pušinioce. Znači, u nekoj daljnjoj budućnosti.

----------


## ina33

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zato bih glasala za pokoji birc s dozvoljenim pušenjem.
> 
> 
> došlo bi do raslojavanja prijateljstava ili bi opet nepušači bili - žrtve.
> 
> Ako hoćemo održati ekipu i nerazdvojiti se, netko će morati popustiti.
> E, pa... budući da pušač MORA zapaliti, opet će nepušač s njim u pušački kafić kako bi se druženje održalo i opet smo - nigdje.


Yes. A ako baš mora zapaliti - pa pričekaćemo ga tih 5 min što izađe vani. Ko što je ekipa i mene čekala kad sam išla vani nadisati se - opet smo se družili.

----------


## ina33

A pušačima će vjerojatno postati normalno i očekivano ponašanje to - da izađu vani i zapale - kao što je prije godinama bilo normalno i očekivano to da nepušač udiše dim. Tj. nakon 5 godina primjene zakona neće biti ni očekivanja da će se u javnom prostoru moći sjediti i pušiti - tako ja to vidim.

----------


## mikka

joooj, jedva cekam :ceznutljiv pogled u daljinu:

----------


## ina33

> joooj, jedva cekam :ceznutljiv pogled u daljinu:


Meni je, hvala Bogu, na radnom mjestu ovo skroz postalo normalno i ne kužim da je samo pred par godina bilo moguće išta drugo   :Love: . Gotovo je pa nezamislivo da se puši i sjedi za radnim stolom..

----------


## petarpan

apropos svega...davno je donesen zakon koji kaže da se moraju odvojiti mjesta za pušače i nepušače...pa su najavljene i visoke kazne za gazdu birtije...za neposlušnog pušaća nešto manje...i?
jel se nešto promjenilo?

meni je baš drago kako većina vjeruje da živi u pravnoj državi koja poštuje svoje zakone...ja sam u opoziciji što se tiče toga...  :Grin:

----------


## Loli

> Ja se još uvijek pitam kako će to kod nas funkcionirati.Ja znam da ja u kafiće više nebudem išla...Ako stvarno zabrane pušenje...I naravno ako to zaživi...


A ja ne idem sada i jedva čekam da postanu slobodni...

----------


## AdioMare

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zato bih glasala za pokoji birc s dozvoljenim pušenjem.
> 
> 
> došlo bi do raslojavanja prijateljstava ili bi opet nepušači bili - žrtve.
> 
> Ako hoćemo održati ekipu i nerazdvojiti se, netko će morati popustiti.


 Ja sam već "popušila" od kada doma ne pušimo. Ekipa se odavno rasula.  :Sad:

----------


## Loli

> apropos svega...davno je donesen zakon koji kaže da se moraju odvojiti mjesta za pušače i nepušače...pa su najavljene i visoke kazne za gazdu birtije...za neposlušnog pušaća nešto manje...i?
> jel se nešto promjenilo?


Nije i zato je vrijeme za radikalnije mjere.

----------


## ina33

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  AdioMare prvotno napisa
> ...


Sad ćete se opet okupiti kad ekipa lagano prestane pušiti   :Love: .

----------


## ina33

> petarpan prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> apropos svega...davno je donesen zakon koji kaže da se moraju odvojiti mjesta za pušače i nepušače...pa su najavljene i visoke kazne za gazdu birtije...za neposlušnog pušaća nešto manje...i?
> jel se nešto promjenilo?
> 
> 
> Nije i zato je vrijeme za radikalnije mjere.


x. odvajanje mjesta nije dovoljno jer se u zatvorenom prostoru zrak miješa.

----------


## ina33

> meni je baš drago kako većina vjeruje da živi u pravnoj državi koja poštuje svoje zakone...ja sam u opoziciji što se tiče toga...


Neke poštuje, neke ne. Ovaj je politički EU high-profile, sigurno će pratiti kako ide implementacija i taj će se poštovati. Sve di se kontrolira primjena i kažnjava nepdridržavanje poštuje se dok nisi okicama trepnuo. Sve di se toleriravaju iznimke, nema kontrole - papazjanija po starome.

----------


## ina33

... i spike da to nije "naš mentalitet". A u stvari - sve je turbo jednostavno.

----------


## petarpan

oprosti ali na mentalitet se moram nadovezati...jer se doteplo svega i svačega od svakuda i sa sobom donjelo isto svega i svačega...
i nitko takvom metalitetu neće stati na rep ukoliko kontrole provedbe zakona ne budu dosljedne i 100% aktivne na terenu...
jer ćemo i dalje imati našeg čovjeka sa "mentalitetom"...koji gleda samo svoju prćiju...navije narodnjake i izbaci lakat...parkira svog ML-a na parking za invalide...gura se preko reda kod doktora,u pošti,na mupu...ne dira ga ni za živu silu pokoja trudnica, bakica, invalid,dijete....
ja uvijek kažem-živi bili...

----------


## vissnja

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zato bih glasala za pokoji birc s dozvoljenim pušenjem.
> 
> 
> došlo bi do raslojavanja prijateljstava ili bi opet nepušači bili - žrtve.
> 
> Ako hoćemo održati ekipu i nerazdvojiti se, netko će morati popustiti.
> E, pa... budući da pušač MORA zapaliti, opet će nepušač s njim u pušački kafić kako bi se druženje održalo i opet smo - nigdje.


Potpis veliki.

----------


## Mukica

ja ne znam gdje su u svemu tome ljudska prava
kuzim ja da nepusaci imaju pravo bit u prostorima ukojima se ne pusi
ali zasto i pusaci ne bi imali neka prava - recimo pravo na to da budu u prostoru u kojem se pusi  :Laughing:  

smijesne su mi sve ove zabrane
sve smjesnije i smjesnije
i vec mi je pun kufer ove drzave

----------


## Mukica

> ...jer se doteplo svega i svačega od svakuda i sa sobom donjelo isto svega i svačega...


djz petrapan
dobijem ospice na ovakve recenice cansa rijec

pa na kojem bi nam stupnju civilizacija i kultura bila da nije tako i da se ne "dotepe" svega i svacega od svakuda i da sa sobom ne donosi svoj mentalitet i kulturu???

----------


## japanka

Mukica, hvala ti na ovome što si napisala.

----------


## iridana2666

Pa ovako - MM je pušač (oko 10 cig dnevno), a ja sam neki kvazi (par dana ne pušim pa pokurim 5 jednu za drugom, bljak, ali tako je), u našoj kući se ne puši (osim ako nam netko dođe navečer dok klinci spavaju), ako uđem u kuću nepušača i ako sam tamo cijeli dan, ni pomisliti neću na cigaretu dok MM će izaći na balkon, terasu ilištoveć. Dakle poštujemo i pušače i nepušače. MM i ja smo mislil kako bi trebalo ostaviti nekoliko kafića za 'dimiti pršute' pa nek' tamo odlaze pušači, a ovi ostali da budu nepušački.
Pred 15 godina, kad sam 1. put bila u Singapore-u, tamo je pušenje na javnim mjestima i po cesti zabranjeno i prihvatila sam to kao normalno. Mogla sam pušiti samo u svojoj hotelskoj sobi i možda na par mjesta u cijelom gradu, ali nisam htjela spavati u zagađenom prostoru   :Grin:  . I svi, ali svi su se toga pridržavali. Godinama sam tamo letjela barem jednom mjesečno i zanimljivo je kako mi se, pri slijetanju, samo uključio 'off switch'   :Laughing:  i na cigaretu nisam ni pomišljala, tako će se mentalitet ljudi promijeniti i ovdje samo treba malo prakse   :Grin:

----------


## anima

već vidim ekipu po cesti kako dimi, bit će ih više ispred kafića nego u kafiću
ja više nemam kaj tražit u kafiću   :Rolling Eyes:  
slažem se s ovim zakonom mada pušim, ljudi se naviknu na sve, bauk je uvijek ispočetka a poslije ti postane normalno
meni je drago zbog ovog zakona zato što se nadam da se klinci od 14 i manje možda neće navuči na cigarete jer neće imati gdje pušit, kao što sam ja počela sa 14 po bircevima   :Rolling Eyes:  da je tad bio takav zakon možda danas ne bi pušila

----------


## pujica

ja sam pusac, al meni je taj zakon super

ne pusim ni u svojoj kuci nego idem van na terasu da ne  smrdi mm koji je nepusac (a i zato jer je meni ljepse uci u stan koji fino mirisi)

ak trujem sebe ne moram i sve druge oko sebe. osim toga, u hrvatskoj se 10 mjeseci u godini moze sjedit vani po terasama, a u ona cetiri hladna mjeseca onome koji bas zeli zapalit ne bi trebao biti problem obuc jaknu i na 5 minuta izac van

----------


## ina33

> recimo pravo na to da budu u prostoru u kojem se pusi


koliko sam ja skužila - imat će - kod sebe doma, u za to namijenjenom prostoru (to što ima vani na londonskom aerodromu - ostakljeni prostor di se može pušiti) i vani na otvorenome

----------


## ina33

> ja više nemam kaj tražit u kafiću


Ajde, ajde, pa nemoj tako. Onda bi mi svi nepušači dosad trebali mislit da nemamo što tražit po kafićima. Izađeš vani na zrak 5 min ovako kako kaže pujica i nema problema.

----------


## ina33

> Pred 15 godina, kad sam 1. put bila u Singapore-u, tamo je pušenje na javnim mjestima i po cesti zabranjeno i prihvatila sam to kao normalno. Mogla sam pušiti samo u svojoj hotelskoj sobi i možda na par mjesta u cijelom gradu, ali nisam htjela spavati u zagađenom prostoru   . I svi, ali svi su se toga pridržavali. Godinama sam tamo letjela barem jednom mjesečno i zanimljivo je kako mi se, pri slijetanju, samo uključio 'off switch'   i na cigaretu nisam ni pomišljala, tako će se mentalitet ljudi promijeniti i ovdje samo treba malo prakse


Evo, ja mislim da će nam se upravo ovo dogoditi - da će to postati normalno i defaultno ponašanje. Baš sam čitala neki dan u Nacionalu di je neka žena iz Njemačke ponovno propušila u ZG-u jer se svugdje može pušiti, nakon što je u Njemačkoj bila prestala i to joj je bio bad. Mislim, ja stvarno vjerujem da je svima bolje da prestanu pušiti. Sjećam se kad smo bili djeca, starci su navečer u dnevnoj pušili, sestra ih je molila da ne puše i mislim da je mami krala cigaretu iz usta i gasila u pepeljari. Zvuči sad strašno, ali to je bilo - normalno - i njima, i većini njihovih prijatelja, a moja sisterica je oduvijek brijala na zdrav život. Prestali su u međuvremenu oboje, ne zbog nas, nego mama zbog lošeg vida (veliki minus, a to kao ima neke veze), a stari zbog srca. Ne mogu zamislit da je nekad bilo normalno drugačije.

----------


## MGrubi

bila moja prijateljica na skijanju u Italiji
inače zapali koju uz kavu, dakle nije jaki ovisnik, više emocionalni

oni koji su htjeli zapaliti morali su iči na terasu

nije zapalila niti jednu cigaru

ta zabrana je dobra za ljude poput nje, koji zapale uz kavu jer i ostali zapale uz kavu

----------


## dorotea24

Ja mislim da će to biti izvrsno i za pušače i za cijelo naše društvo jer će konačno i ljudi koji dime (a bila sam i ja među njima) shvatiti da ne mogu zapaliti kada god im se puši i vrlo moguće da će većina smanjiti sa količinom. MM odkada sam ga izbacila zajedno sa njegovom cigaretom na balkon kod kuće popuši 5 puta manje. Kada smo negdje na brzinskoj kavi popuši čak 3 zaredom, a sada neće ni to pa će jednostavno imati premalo vremena u danu da puši i vjerujem da će mu se dnevna doza prepoloviti.
Kada sam se vratila s porodiljnog u našoj skoli je bila nekakva mala pušiona i tamo sam pod odmorom uz svoje kolegice pušačice dobila poriv da ponovno propušim i čim je ravnateljica stavila ključ u bravu taj poriv se izgubio  :Grin:  
Mi smo se dohvatili kafića, ali ne radi se samo o njima nego o svim drugim javnim mjestima na kojima je već pušenje zabranjeno, ali se ne prakticira u potpunosti. No istini za volju ipak se najviše puši u kafićima.

----------


## dorotea24

Ah da....i vi koji kažete da više nećete ići u kafiće kada se taj zakon počne primjenjivati mislim da će te s vremenom promijeniti mišljenje kad otkrijete čari ispijanja kave u mirisnom prostoru  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> Ah da....i vi koji kažete da više nećete ići u kafiće kada se taj zakon počne primjenjivati mislim da će te s vremenom promijeniti mišljenje kad otkrijete čari ispijanja kave u mirisnom prostoru


Jami, meni već zamirisalo :D !

----------


## rinama

Napokon.

----------


## ana.m

Konačno, mada osobno se mene to baš previše i ne dotikavle jer ne hodam po birtijama. Ali bar neće smrditi po shoping centrima (nije da sam česti gost, ali se u ove zimske dane tamo nalazim s curama na kavi).
Zanima me da li će se u toplim danima kada su otvorene terase smjeti pušiti na terasi? Nadam se da ne jer imam sreću da si kraj mene uvijek sjedne netko čiji dim ide meni ili djetetu ravno u nos.

----------


## maria71

kad imam pauzu,odem popit kavu i zapalit cigaretu.kad imam više love uz kavu naručim sok. blejim kroz staklo u promet i ljude, vrtim cigaretu u prstima, povučem nekoliko dimova....ne razmišljam ...

kad se više ne bude smjelo pušiti, bye-bye birtija, kavu mogu popiti i iz automata u školi ,a i kuharica mi može skuhati.

kako su neki ovdje napisali  ne spadam u subkulturu nasjeđivača po birtijama, kofićima votever....odem u birtiju da ne sjedim u školi dok imam pauzu, ako nemam posla...

no kava bez cigarete u birtiji mi je prazna i nikakva, stoga ću se prilagoditi novonastaloj situaciji

nema pušenja=nema kave u birtiji

----------


## †marival

a u naših 20 m 2 kvartovskog birca od kojeg živimo nas šestero upravo dolaze gosti kao maria71 :/ .
.. kada bolje razmislim od 50-ak svakodnevnih stalnih gostiju niti jedan nije nepušać .... a kao što je i spomenuto u prijašnjim navodima mame sa djecom ili frendice nepušaći sjede sat vremena za 10 kuna ...

da me nebi krivo shvatili ... u biti se slažem sa zabranom ...
ja sam se preporodila od kada radim i u firmi nema pušenja nigdje osim na mjestu predviđenm za to gdje odem 2-3 puta u tjeku radnog vremena
i makar sam pušać sve više me smeta zatvoren prostor i dim

... ali mislim da bi bilo najbolje dopustiti vlasnicima kafića kojima je to jedina egzistencija neka odaberu da li žele goste pušaće ili nepušaće  :/ 
pa ovima drugima neka daju benificije kakve hoće ...
... ja nemam 10 000 usd za pušačku čahuru ali besplatno pristajem da moj kafić bude pušaćka čahura   :Grin:  

- pa neka ljudi odaberu gdje žele, a gdje ne

... ionako će nadrapati mali obrtnici kao i uvijek   :Sad:

----------


## bony

> Zanima me da li će se u toplim danima kada su otvorene terase smjeti pušiti na terasi? Nadam se da ne jer imam sreću da si kraj mene uvijek sjedne netko čiji dim ide meni ili djetetu ravno u nos.


naravno da će se moc pušit! ako se može izac ispred kafica zapalit,kako nebi na terasi,nije zatvoren prostor!

----------


## Zorana

Maria, jesi vec odlucila sta ces s ustedjevinom?  :Razz:

----------


## maria71

Zorana, pa nije to svaki dan, max 3 puta tjedno..kad imam veću pauzu onda imam informacije ,ovo su pauze od 45 min

no opet šu ušparati dovoljno novaca da idem na frizuru svaki tjedan.....

----------


## bony

> ... ali mislim da bi bilo najbolje dopustiti vlasnicima kafića kojima je to jedina egzistencija neka odaberu da li žele goste pušaće ili nepušaće  :/ 
> pa ovima drugima neka daju benificije kakve hoće ...
> ... ja nemam 10 000 usd za pušačku čahuru ali besplatno pristajem da moj kafić bude pušaćka čahura   
> 
> - pa neka ljudi odaberu gdje žele, a gdje ne
> 
> ... ionako će nadrapati mali obrtnici kao i uvijek



potpisujem.ljudi to ne razumiju ,pogotovo oni koji rade u državnim firmama,ne razumiju da mi živimo od toga(ugostiteljstva) a ako vide da ima puno ljudi u kaficu ne znaci da ima i posla.na cemu zaradit ako ne na kavi.uh ko je uopce izmislio tu   :Evil or Very Mad:  cigaretu,uvela je sami nered   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

A da prestanes s pusenjem? Dok sam ja ganjala pusacki staz, kava mi nikad nije bila tako ukusna kao sada, kad vise ne pusim.

----------


## ina33

Evo, recimo, kako je kod nas u kvartu - meni se čini da je od ekipe koja izlazi u kafić na terasu subotom tipa barem 50 nepušači. Zadnji put smo bili nas 10, od toga samo dvoje pušača. Ne kužim ja to - a kakvi su onda ovi gosti koji ne puše i piju kavu, ispada da su to neki marginalci koji nikad i ne dolaze u kafiće? Cijeli život idem u kafiće i meni je gušt otić u kafić zbog kave prvenstveno, pa pročitat novine, odmaknut se od kuće, vidit ljude... Vjerujem da je i takvih značajan broj, ako ne preko pola, tj. ekipe koji ne idu nužno u kafić da bi zapalili cigaretu. Mislim - pušačima nisu kafići jedina mjesta za pušenje ili ja to ne kužim nešto?

----------


## ina33

I ja isto tako kad god imam pauzu ili čekam nekog u gradu itd. - odem u kafić, ili na odmoru - obavezno ujutro kafić i novine. I tamo se dogovaram s prijateljicama itd. - većina su nepušači. Od 7 dana u tjednu sigurno 5 dana idem u kafić, a vjerojatno tako i ogroman broj nepušača. Od 7 dana u tjednu 5 smo i muž i ja jeli vani jer radimo do nekih 18 h i u firmama nemamo kantine, tako da nije da me nema po kafićima i restoranima, prije obrnuto, tako da ugostitelji od nas dosta profitiraju, a oboje ne pušimo. Ispada da oni koji ne puše ne idu u kafiće jer im tamo kao "nije mjesto", a mislim da je to skroz kriva percepcija. Da je tako onda bi svi kafići i ugostiteljski objekti i propalo u Irskoj, Italiji, Americi - a nije se to dogodilo.

----------


## bony

Vani su pušaci postali građani drugog reda,mislim da ce tako za koju godinu i kod nas,jednostavno je in ne pušiti.sad će neko možda i uvrijedit,ali tako je   :Kiss:

----------


## †marival

*ina* ne nisu kafići jedina mjesta pušaćima za pušenje, ali nepušaći uglavnom i dolaze samo subotom na kavicu ( ili vrlo rijetko dolaze ), a pušaći su svakodnevni gosti po više puta dnevno da bi popili kavu, pročitali novine prije posla ... pa za vrijeme pauze ponovo na kavicu i pokoji trač ... nakon posla pokoja čaša pive i ponuda od kladonice, neformalni razgovori nakon posla ( to ja onak iz iskustva  :/ )
- nitko ne kaže da su nepušaći marginalci ( ali sama si spomenula neku kavu na kojoj si bila još ljetos na terasi   :Grin:  )

----------


## †marival

pišamo u isto vrijeme pa nam se postovi baš ne poklapaju ...   :Smile:  

- ja samo htjedog reći neka daju ljudima da biraju gdje žele ići, a gdje ne žele ... svatko će odabrati najbolje za sebe i ići će gdje mu odgovara

----------


## Mima

Ja sam (bila) izletnički pušač, što znači da bih cigaretu zapalila tu i tamo, sad ne pušim više uopće, ali recimo kad se nađem navečer vani, u kakvom kafiću, obavezno pušim. To se doduše dogodi jednom u pet godina   :Grin:  - evo, npr. imala sam _neku_ godišnjicu mature proljetos pa smo prijateljice i ja spalile kutiju Sobrania, a niti jedna inače ne puši   :Laughing:  
Tako da su meni, koja ne idem gotovo uopće po kafićima, nekakvi barovi i pubovi prava mjesta za poroke, cigarete i alkohol, možda da se barem navečer dozvoli pušenje? Ne mogu zamisliti da ću kad za pet godina opet izađem van morati pljugati Sobranie na cesti  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## maria71

ja sam pisala o SEBI, ne o pušačkoj populaciji, o sebi i svom doživljaju kafića ,birtije .....

to što ja više neću ići u birc ne znači da ću za sobom povući cjelokupnu pušačku populaciju  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> *ina* ne nisu kafići jedina mjesta pušaćima za pušenje, ali nepušaći uglavnom i dolaze samo subotom na kavicu ( ili vrlo rijetko dolaze ), a pušaći su svakodnevni gosti po više puta dnevno da bi popili kavu, pročitali novine prije posla ... pa za vrijeme pauze ponovo na kavicu i pokoji trač ... nakon posla pokoja čaša pive i ponuda od kladonice, neformalni razgovori nakon posla ( to ja onak iz iskustva  :/ )
> - nitko ne kaže da su nepušaći marginalci ( ali sama si spomenula neku kavu na kojoj si bila još ljetos na terasi   )


Ma, vjerojatno sam se krivo izrazila - napisala sam da od sam od 7 dana sam 5 u kafiću i to kafić + jedenje vani, pa ne kužim. Ljeti obavezno svako jutro i vjerojatno navečer. Sve ovo isto što navodiš radi i pola ekipe s mog posla, od pušača do nepušača, ne vidim razlike u ponašanju - da popiju kavu i pročitaju novine prije posla, nakon posla na opuštanje i neformalne razgovore itd. Doduše, firma u kojoj radim ima isto već veliki broj mladih nepušača - i muških i ženskih - sve vrlo dobri platiše i veseli kafići goeri pa mi nije jasno stvarno, tj. kako je mlada generacija juppijevaca, čini mi se da nepušači prevladavaju.

----------


## maria71

mima, moja pokojna baba je znala reći da seu društvu i pop oženio

----------


## ina33

> Vani su pušaci postali građani drugog reda,mislim da ce tako za koju godinu i kod nas,jednostavno je in ne pušiti.sad će neko možda i uvrijedit,ali tako je


Sve je stvar percepcije - što misliš kako su se osjećali pušači dok je bilo normalno radit u zadimljenim prostorijama, uz stav - ako ti smeta, a ti se  prilagodi? Za kafiće još manje više... A da se mene pita - bolje je da je pušenje out nego in, zbog zdravlja sviju nas, a i bezveze su mi racionalizacije - a ionako je nezdrav naš život, hrana, ispušni plinovi itd. Ajmo ga svi skupa napravit što zdravijim   :Love: .

----------


## †marival

ali oni žele zapaliti cigaretu uz tu kavu i svoj dolazak u kafić povezuju tim ritualom ...
kada nastupi zabrana -  to isto mogu napraviti za stolom u firmi i kavom iz aparata jer tamo ne puše i sada im se i taj mali užitak zakonski zabranjuje - a to je njihova odluka i njihova privatna stvar

pa neka ljudi uživaju - pušaći u svojim kafićima, a nepušaći u svojima   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> ali oni žele zapaliti cigaretu uz tu kavu i svoj dolazak u kafić povezuju tim ritualom ...
> kada nastupi zabrana -  to isto mogu napraviti za stolom u firmi i kavom iz aparata jer tamo ne puše i sada im se i taj mali užitak zakonski zabranjuje - a to je njihova odluka i njihova privatna stvar


...jes, kužim ja i to, ali nepušači ne povezuju svoj izlazak vani nužno s dimom i zašto bi npr. oni jadni morali piti kavu doma ili za stolom u firmi samo, a ne bi mogli u mjestu na kojem se pije kava - kafiću, pustit mislima na pašu, odmaknut se iz svakodnevice, pročitat novine, opustit se. za sve postoji kontrargument i kontraperspektiva. "dobar" mi je članak u novoj graziji, piše ovako "svaki je nepušač već odavno psihički pripremljen na to da su kavana i dim cigarete dva nerazdvojna pojma". iz moje perspektive nepušača, fakat bezobrazno - u stilu, ko nam je kriv, a ionako smo već psihički pripremljeni da je to tako i ne moramo onda ići po kafićima, nego neka stojimo doma, ko nas tjera ić po kafićima i žalit se na dim. e, pa ne mora nužno biti tako, a i vjerojatno bi u americi pisalo "svaki je pušač već odavno psihički pripremljen na to da se puši izvan zatvorenog prostora te da su kavana i dim nepovezivi pojmovi"....

Ovo s odvojenim kafićima - jednostavno mislim da to ne bi funkcioniralo, ali ko zna...

----------


## Pliska

Ja jedva čekam taj novi zakon  :D  U našem gradu je samo jedan kafić za nepušaće i uvijek je krcat.  Meni je stvarno dojadilo da svaki put kad hoću s nekim na kavu smrdim po dimu jer se svugdje puši. Izlazim samo ljeti kad su disco barovi na otvorenom uz more jer zimi toliko smrdim da nemogu leći u krevet ako se prije toga ne istuširam i operem kosu   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Radila sam godinu i pol u casinu gdje je 24/24 bilo krcato pušača. Najviše ima talijana koji kod sebe nesmiju pa dolaze k nama i ne gase cigaretu satima. Radila sam doslovce u dimnom oblaku. Inaće nisam boležljiva ali ja sam za to vrijeme kad sam tamo radila imala 3 puta bronhitis, konstantno sam kašljala, a nokti su mi bili crni od stalnog čišćenja pepeljara. Moram napomenuti da sam radila samo vikendima.

----------


## dane

Hvala Bogu ma naviknut ce se svi ako nije opao promet  u italiji zasto  bi kod nas.
Moj svekar  pusi  poludim  kad  se djeca  vrate  smrde  na  dim  uzas   zato moj  M  kaze dida  necu  ic s tobom  dok  ne prestanes  pusiti meni   slatko kak  je mali  osvjesten
Drago  mi je    i  nadam se da ce zakon u potpunosti   primjenivati  :Smile:

----------


## Janoccka

> nepušaći uglavnom i dolaze samo subotom na kavicu ( ili vrlo rijetko dolaze )


I nisi se zapitala zašto je to tako?

----------


## maria71

ne kužimo se

ja ću prihvatit nova pravila i neću izlazit na ulice da se borim za pušačke birtije niti  ću biti subverzivni pušački gerilac ,ali ne možeš me ubijediti ni ti ni itko drugi da su pravedna i da bi mi se morala sviđati....

ockej možda i jesu pravedna,  globalno , ali meni nisu ....

je to za opće dobro, al meni se ne sviđa

----------


## dorotea24

> možda da se barem navečer dozvoli pušenje? Ne mogu zamisliti da ću kad za pet godina opet izađem van morati pljugati Sobranie na cesti  :shock:  :shock:


Možda da se uz pušačke i nepušačke kafiće uvede pušenje na parne i neparne dane, večernje i dnevno pušenje i nepušenje, a mogli bi uvesti i happy hour smoke  :Grin:  Ako je zabranjeno onda je zabranjeno i amen. Kakve bi to samo zbrke i nerede unijelo kada bi svatko počeo uvoditi razne ideje. Da ne kažem samo kakve bi to raskole u društvima napravilo što sam jednom sama na vlastitoj koži osjetila kada nas je 7-ero sjelo u slastičarnu u kojoj se ne puši pa su jedan po jedan odlazili u fizički odijeljen kafić  gdje je pušenje dozvoljeno zapaliti "samo jednu" cigaretu dok ja na kraju nisam ostala sama  :Grin:  

Mislim da će u početku ljudi malo negodovati, ali će se brzo sve vratiti na svoje i sumnjam da će ugostiteljima propasti biznis

----------


## ina33

> ne kužimo se
> 
> ja ću prihvatit nova pravila i neću izlazit na ulice da se borim za pušačke birtije niti  ću biti subverzivni pušački gerilac ,ali ne možeš me ubijediti ni ti ni itko drugi da su pravedna i da bi mi se morala sviđati....
> 
> ockej možda i jesu pravedna,  globalno , ali meni nisu ....
> 
> je to za opće dobro, al meni se ne sviđa


  :Kiss: . A kad si mi draga... i duhovita... i iskrena..

----------


## aries24

ja se nadam da će to zaživjeti
dajte samo pogledajte kako  sada :shock:  izgledaju scene sa tamo nekog zasjedanja CKSKJ iz 80ineke

----------


## maria71

> . A kad si mi draga... i duhovita... i iskrena..


i ja tebe   :Love:  

svjesna sam svoje slabosti i vjerujem da će na mene zabrana pušenja djelovati tako da smanjim unos nikotina.moći ću pušiti samo na svom balkonu i to dok je Marko u vrtiću.

a da volim kavu i cigaretu  :Coffee:  , volim.....emocionalna štaka, ....

----------


## anledo

> marival prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... ali mislim da bi bilo najbolje dopustiti vlasnicima kafića kojima je to jedina egzistencija neka odaberu da li žele goste pušaće ili nepušaće  :/ 
> pa ovima drugima neka daju benificije kakve hoće ...
> ... ja nemam 10 000 usd za pušačku čahuru ali besplatno pristajem da moj kafić bude pušaćka čahura   
> 
> - pa neka ljudi odaberu gdje žele, a gdje ne
> 
> ...


i ja cu ovo potpisati i to nekoliko puta
jer zivimo od jednog malog kafica, potpuno dnevnog, potpuno orjentiranog na kave i potpuno pusackog

cak me ne mora peci savjest ni prema zaposlenima u njemu jer gazda radi sam od 7 do 19

od stotinjak stalnih gostiju tek dvojca su nepusaci i komotno mozemo staviti kljuc u bravu ukoliko se ovo provede u djelo

i tu je potpuno nebitna cinjenica da mi jesmo pusaci koji to vrlo brzo nece biti; jednostavno se ne mogu sjetiti razloga zasto bih usla u kafic ako u njemu ne mogu zapaliti cigaretu jer kavu ne pijem vec 6 godina

odgojena sam da po cesti necu i ne zelim pusiti (kao ni na tramvajskoj, kao ni u autu, kao ni doma djetetu pod nos)

udruga ugostitelja ide sa prijedlogom o pusackim i nepusackim kaficima, iskreno se nadam da ce taj prijedlog proci (i sa vecim porezima za pusacke kafice i restorane) i gotovo uvjerena sam da bi ta praksa mogla preci i preko nasih granica

uopce ce ne pusti tako bitno manje ni u americi, a pogotovo u brojnim zemljama europe... i prohibicije su obicno neslavno propadale

naravno, potpuno mi je smisleno i logicno da se ne moze pusiti nigdje drugdje, godinama sam radila u tvrtkama koje su to sa prvim uvodjenjem zakona potpuno zabranile i to mi je skroz, skroz nromalno

ali pub bez cigarete mi je nonsens prve kategorije

----------


## ms. ivy

ispada da su kafići mjesta za pušenje, a ne mjesta na kojima ćeš popiti kavu/sok/kakao/čaj/malu ljutu i probrbrljati s prijateljicom/ekipom/pročitati novine dok nešto čekaš.

preko praznika smo svaki dan šetali gradom, nakon sat vremena smrznuti a nemamo kamo otići na toplu čokoladu osim u profil (koji ne radi nedjeljom i blagdanima). ne volim potezanje djece po kavama ali ponekad bih sjela na pola sata a ne mogu u park - a uz djecu tu su i trudnice, oni kojima dim smeta iz zdravstvenih razloga ili jednostavno zato što im smeta.

ljudi po defaultu NISU pušači, bebe se ne rađaju sa cigaretom u ustima a ovdje govorimo o *kafi*ćima, ne *cigareti*ćima.

----------


## Dijana

Mislim da ekstremi nisu dobri: iz jednog ekstrema:smije se pušiti svugdje, sad je: ne smije se pušiti nigdje (o javnim mjestima pričam). Ja bih, iako nepušač, dala pušačima ipak nekakve kafiće u kojima se može pušiti. A manje-više svima će kliknuti da prestanu pušiti, i bez ovako represivnih mjera. Ali omjer broja kafića u korist nepušača bi trebao biti velik, i ja vjerujem da bi se pušači s tim složili. To bi po meni bilo pošteno. 
Ali, isto tako mislim da to neće proći jer nije u europskom trendu, a mi jako idemo za europskim trendovima.

----------


## MGrubi

> A manje-više svima će kliknuti da prestanu pušiti, i bez ovako represivnih mjera.


ti si teški optimist

malo ih se odvikava, jer je to jako teško
neki puše do smrti

ako daš dopuštenje samo 1 kafiću da je za pušače, u roku keks će 90% kafića napraviti sve da dobiju dopuštenje za pušenje

i šta si dobio: ništa

osima toga sličan zakon jest već na snazi

njihova štetna ovisnost ne smije ugrožavatio zdrave ljude

----------


## MGrubi

ljudi će uvijek ići na kave, i u kafiće

zbog ambienta, zbog onog posebnog ugođaja , atmosfere, malog odmora , ugodna konobara/ice ....

ne samo da zapale cigaret

iskreno, mislim samo da ona stavka o kažnjavanju ugostitelja zbog neodgojenog gosta mi je malo .... brrrr
ipak, šta da napravi konobarica kad joj uleti jedan neodgojen primitivac veličine manjeg brda i zapali?
izbaciti ga ne može, i opomenuti je riskantno - može dobiti po sebi
a ako joj gazdu kazni inspekcija onda će dobiti instant-otkaz

hoće li kafiči imati izbacivače?

ja bih kažnjavala samo pušače koji ne poštivaju zakon
i to bi trebao moći kazniti ga svaki policajac, a ne samo inspektori

----------


## Dijana

A zašto ne bi bila optimist?
Ja sam se odviknula i nije mi bilo ni najmanje teško. Kad ti klikne, onda više nema napora. 
I ipak mislim da u kafiće ipak najviše zalaze pušači, pogotovo na jutarnje kavice.

----------


## stray_cat

> Po školama i fakultetima se koliko ja znam poštuje. Čak su ukinule i male "šupe" tzv. pušione.
> Nisam za zabranu pušenja na ulici jer bolje da ljudi izađu van sa javnih mjesta i zapale nego da se nalaze načini kako zapaliti u javnim objektima ili da se krši zakon.
> Osobno sam pomalo skeptična što se tiče ugostiteljskih objekata, ali živi bili pa vidjeli.
> Jel ima netko informaciju kada bi taj zakon trebao stupiti na snagu?


kod nas su po cesti oko razlicitih institucija postavili smrdljive prostorije di idu pusaci pusit da ne zasmrdjuju oko sebe. u kaficima se ne pusi ali zato se najurednije pusi na prostorima za igranje za djecu na otvorenom

----------


## MGrubi

> A zašto ne bi bila optimist?
> Ja sam se odviknula i nije mi bilo ni najmanje teško. Kad ti klikne, onda više nema napora. 
> I ipak mislim da u kafiće ipak najviše zalaze pušači, pogotovo na jutarnje kavice.


eto moj brat ne može, sad će biti prisiljen ne paliti jednu za drugom, smanjiti će i to je put ka odvikavanju

mama se odvikla na jedvite jade

nisu svi jaki , ima ih više slabih

zašto si uopće počela pušiti?

----------


## ms. ivy

> I ipak mislim da u kafiće ipak najviše zalaze pušači, pogotovo na jutarnje kavice.


a nepušači ne prakticiraju jutarnju kavu? ne nalaze se s prijateljima? ne požele odmoriti noge tijekom šopinga? ili to čine u manjoj mjeri nego pušači?

----------


## TATA MATA

Kao prvo zelim napomenut da sam pusac...ALI...pusim jako malo 3 cigarete dnevno i to onda kad mi paše.

Kad se za korizmu odreknem cigarete onda ne pijem ni kavu ni pivu, samo sokice jer mi jednostavno ne paše.

Podržavam NE pušenje na javnim mjestima, ali mozda bih razmislio o kaficima. Ovo kaj neki uspoređuju Irsku, UK i Sloveniju sa RH je po meni glupo.
Da zelim zivjeti po uvijetima koje su postavile te države otišao bih živjeti u te države. Bio sam nedavno opet u Engleskoj, konkretno u Londonu.
Dakle:
Ne smiješ pušit u zatvorenim prostorima,
Ne smiješ pit alkohol na cesti,
Doslovno na svakom koraku (autobus, vlak, podzemna, na svakoj lampi uz cestu) su kamere i snimaju 24 sata.
BB u pravom smislu !
Gdje je tu granica zadiranja u privatnost ?
Kaj je to zivot...ali tko voli nek izvoli.

Sa druge pak strane me zanimju dvije svari...koji je PRAVI razlog provođenja ovakvih mjera i drugo...od kud država misli namaknut silni novac koji je dolazio u državu blagajnu od poreza na duhanske proizvode.

Znaju politicari i te kako dobro dobro da 90% pusaca nece prestat pušit zbog tog zakona. Jel itko od vas cuo jadikovke duhanske industrije na taj zakon ? Naravno da nije, vec samo obrtnika koji ce DALEKO najvise osjetit posljedice istog.

Ako je pravi razlog briga za zdravlje onda su po mom osobnom misljenju trebali stavit porez na luksuz kao što je cigereta 1000% i 
*nek kutija cigareta kosta 200 kuna !* A ako si tolika munja  da i dalje pusis onda svaka cast.[/i]

----------


## Dijana

Pa da, nepušači jednostavno manje idu u kafiće. Ne kažem da ne idu uopće, ali idu manje.

----------


## Mima

Pa i meni se pušenje na otvorenom čini veći problem od pušenja u kafićima - pušenje u parkovima, pušenje na tramvajskoj stanici kad mi kod ulaska u tramvaj netko puhne zadnji dim ravno u nos, pušenje na terasama kafića - hoće li to biti zabranjeno? - jer na terasu ponekad i sjednem sa djetetom, za razliku od zatvorenih kafića. Kafići su zadnje mjesto na kojem bih ja zabranila pušenje, naravno uz pretpostavku da postoje i kafići za nepušače.

----------


## MGrubi

ja, MM, moja mama, moja sestra, njene prijateljice (3kom), moje prijateljice (4 kom), moj rođak i njegova žena , prijatelji (7kom) 
svi smo nepušači
i bratova cura

i svi idemo u kafiče na druženja

----------


## apricot

> Pa da, nepušači jednostavno manje idu u kafiće. Ne kažem da ne idu uopće, ali idu manje.


a znamo i zašto

----------


## Dijana

Da, sad budu nagrnuli.   :Laughing:  Još budu obrtnici zadovoljno trljali ruke, tek sad će imati pravi biznis.

----------


## Zorana

Mozda je to upravo zato sto se na kafice gleda kao pusacke zone, a ne mjesta gdje se moze u miru popiti caj i procitati novina....a da ne dodjes doma i mirises ko pepeljara danima poslije toga.  :Grin:  
Hocu reci, ja ne vjerujem da ce toliko opasti broj posjeta kaficima...mislim da je primarna ideja kod vecine ipak otici na jutarnju kavu ili druzenje. 
Vec duze vremena se i u Austriji o ovome raspravlja. jos nista nije definirano, ali vjerujem da i nas u buducnosti ceka ovakav zakon. 
A buduci da i sama mrzim taj osjecaj kad po zimi s djecom hoces negdje uci i ugrijati se toplom kavom ili cajem pa onda pola sata provirujes nosom gdje je zadimljeno, a gdje ne.....mogu reci da jedva cekam totalnu zabranu.  :Grin:  
ova ideja o pusackim i nepusackim kaficima mi se cini vec u startu promasena.

----------


## MGrubi

pasti će im promet za 10% onih okorjelih pušača koji ne mogu izdržati 30 min bez nikotina

ostali će se prilagoditi, izdržati će da ne zapale
i to je dobro i za njih
19 cigara/dan je bolje nego 20 cigara/dan

----------


## apricot

i još neka kafići stave kolače u prodaju...
garatiram da će promet biti fantastičan!

----------


## ms. ivy

:Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

To i ja mislim. 
ustvari, nisam sigurna u ovo o padu prometa. Ako padne promet za deset posto pusaca, mozda se to nadoknadi povecanom posjetom nepusackog dijela populacije.

----------


## TATA MATA

> pasti će im promet za 10% onih okorjelih pušača koji ne mogu izdržati 30 min bez nikotina
> 
> ostali će se prilagoditi, izdržati će da ne zapale
> i to je dobro i za njih
> 19 cigara/dan je bolje nego 20 cigara/dan


Super su mi ove statistike, procijene i savjeti...daj mi reci od kud to kopaš ?

----------


## AdioMare

Meni užasno smeta prolaziti Trgom veselih tanjura u KC-u jer mi se i usput želudac digne od mirisa hrane (nisam trudna, hvala na eventualnom pitanju) a kamoli kada je pomiješan s duhanskim dimom. Takvih situacija jedva čekam da se riješim.
Bit će mi drago ako negdje budem mogla sjesti i bez pepeljare popiti kavu. Nadam se da će takvih biti 60% mjesta.

Ljudi, ruku na srce, nije li vam to dovoljno? Nećeš ući u "Fuj-fuj" kafić, nego u "Mio-miris" i svi sretni i zadovoljni.

----------


## Dijana

Eto, vi obrtnici (anledo i ostali) koji kukate, dobili se ideju, kolače u asortiman, pa da vidiš.

----------


## Zorana

Vidim da je marival napisala kako mame s djecom sjede dugo u kaficu i potrose deset kuna samo.  :Grin:  Govorimo li mi onda o problematicnoj populaciji, alkoholicarima ili nekome trecemu tko ce odustati od posjeta radi zabrane pusenja?
Ne pitam radi provociranja nego me cisto zanima o kakvom profilu gostiju pricamo kad se govori o boljoj zaradi, a nije ispijanje caja u pitanju?

----------


## ms. ivy

dijana, svima nam je žao obrtnika koji će ovime (više ili manje) biti na gubitku ali ne vidim kako to opravdava nastavak diskriminacije nepušača.

kruške i jabuke.

----------


## AdioMare

I još nešto... prognali smo cigaretu iz domova, mičemo je s ceste, (za to najviše navijam) javnih ustanova... 
Dozvolite tim ljudima koji su ovisni o nikotinu da žive zdravije jer su tako sami odlučili, a ne jer ih se protjeruje kao zvijeri. Dozvolite im njihove prostore za pušenje i ne zalazite tamo.

----------


## Dijana

> Nadam se da će takvih biti 60% mjesta. 
> 
> Ljudi, ruku na srce, nije li vam to dovoljno? Nećeš ući u "Fuj-fuj" kafić, nego u "Mio-miris" i svi sretni i zadovoljni


Evo, Adiomare je dobro napisala. Mislila sam na postojanje nekakvog izbora. Prije jedni nisu imali (gotovo) nikakvog izbora, sad nemaju drugi. Pa i pušači su ljudi.

----------


## apricot

> Dozvolite im njihove prostore za pušenje i ne zalazite tamo.


Kapsule?

----------


## sofke

ja gledala na telki staru snimku Dnevnika iz 60-tih, prilog ide iz neke srednje škole, a profesor za katedrom u razredu najurednije puši..to je danas nezamislivo pa će za koju godinu biti nezamislivo da se puši u javnim prostorima, a posebno tamo gdje se konzumira hrana, pri tom mislim i na kafiće i na restorane

osim toga, ako je nedvojbeno dokazano da pušenje uzrokuje cijeli niz bolesti, od srčanih do raka pluća i to ne samo za pušače nego i za pasivne pušače i za nerođenu djecu ako majka puši i da se otrovi izlučuju u mlijeko kad majka doji onda je logično ne samo da se ne puši na javnim mjestima i da se truju ostali nego i da se zabrani uopće pušiti..jer ako je zabranjeno primjerice pušiti marihuanu jer je to navodno javno-zdravstveni problem koji može dovesti do težih ovisnosti (pazi ovo, pod prijetnjom zatvorske kazne) onda kako može biti (zakonski) dozvoljeno da majka koja doji puši..onda je najmanje što se može napraviti da se zabrani ugrožavanje nepušača od strane onih koji puše

----------


## Dijana

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Dozvolite im njihove prostore za pušenje i ne zalazite tamo.
> 
> 
> Kapsule?


Zatvoreni kavez?

----------


## Ailish

> Meni užasno smeta prolaziti Trgom veselih tanjura u KC-u jer mi se i usput želudac digne od mirisa hrane (nisam trudna, hvala na eventualnom pitanju) a kamoli kada je pomiješan s duhanskim dimom


AdioMare, srodna dušo  :Love:  

OT, neki dan u avenue mallu mi je skoro pozlilo od lošeg zraka, imam osjećaj da ventilacija iz garaže ide ravno u prizemlje  :Evil or Very Mad:  

jedva čekam novi zakon :D 

a obrtnici budu valjda preživjeli, ja im napravim prometa za dva pušača

----------


## petarpan

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  AdioMare prvotno napisa
> ...


ili ponešto od jednog i drugog   :Grin:  
odn.ove "kutije" za pušače...baš sam nedavno čitala da ih je jedan naš poduzetnik nabavio svojim djelatnicima...
i nekak mi se čini da će ih, gdje bude prostorno moguće, postavit po birtijama...

a s druge pak strane , šta mi vrijedi čisti zrak po birtijama i shopping centrima, kad čim izađem na ulicu udahnem malo dioki-mirisa, malo plive, malo auspuha...  :Grin:

----------


## anledo

> Eto, vi obrtnici (anledo i ostali) koji kukate, dobili se ideju, kolače u asortiman, pa da vidiš.


ocito nisi upoznata s time sto je sve potrebno (koje minimalne tehnicke uvjete) predvidjeti i ispuniti da bi se u caffe baru mogla sluziti hrana (mi sluzimo samo besplatne slance uz pivo i kekse uz cas i kavu i za to smo morali ishodovati 5 razlicitih potvrda, a otac djeteta je morao proci dodatnu sanitarnu (koja kosta otprilike duplo nego ona obicna za birtiju) i to samo zato da bismo castili redovne goste

nasi gosti (a kafic je lokalni, kvartovski, doduse nadaleko poznat po izvrsnoj kavi) su mahom poslovni ljudi iz okolnih tvrtki i penzionersko stanovnistvo kvarta - nimalo zainteresirani za kolace: zele kavu ili gemist i zele pusiti

ljeti je terasa puna mama s kolicima jer je dvoriste ogradjeno potpuno od ceste pa sluzi vise kao djecje igraliste neko kao terasa kafica

ma nebitno je to sve - bitno je jedino da me umaraju te odokativne procjene koliko ce to tocno sitnim obrtnicima promet pasti, a kad bi prognoze i bile takve optimistince (10%) nama bi i to bioo dovoljan razlog za zatvaranje posla (jer tih 10% bi nas stavilo ravno u gubitak, ionako jedva prezivimo zimu i sa tih vama sitnih 10% dodatnog gubitka taj posao vise ne bi nosio tu jednu, prosjecnu placu, kad poplacas sve redom i legalno)

ja moram ponoviti, i kao pusac sam za zabranu pusenja svugdje, osim na mjestima razonode i cini mi se jedino posteno pustiti ljudima da izaberu hoce li slobodno vrijeme provoditi u zadimljenom ili nezadimljenom kaficu

ne pada mi napamet nekoga namjerno odvikavati od pusenja i zalagati se za uskracivanje sitnih gusta pod krinkom da je to za njega dobro i zdravije

koliko god to nepusacima tako izgledalo - pusaci ipak nisu maloumni i sami ce donositi odluke o tome kada i da li ce prestati pusiti

tim vise mi je to blesavo u drzavi koja gadno zivi upravo od duhanske i alkoholne industrije

----------


## Dijana

anledo, moj post je bio ironičan.   :Smile:

----------


## anledo

> anledo, moj post je bio ironičan.


LOL sorry, i sama sam shvatila puno prekasno   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  

a moj post je bio preopsiran, struktura licnosti mi je takva da lose reagiram na zabrane  8)

----------


## sladjanaf

ma ja bih najradije zakonom zabranila predsjednika vlade, njegove potpredsjednike i koalicijske partnere.

jer oni ugrožavaju moje zdravlje. duševno.

----------


## MGrubi

> ljeti je terasa


super, imate terasu, pa postavite na nju pokretne plinske grijalice pa će pušaći pušiti na terasi

----------


## AdioMare

> ne pada mi napamet nekoga namjerno odvikavati od pusenja i zalagati se za uskracivanje sitnih gusta pod krinkom da je to za njega dobro i zdravije 
> 
> koliko god to nepusacima tako izgledalo - pusaci ipak nisu maloumni i sami ce donositi odluke o tome kada i da li ce prestati pusiti


Ovo sam željela reći.

Stvarno je nadobudan onaj tko misli da će zakon biti taj koji će pušača konačno osvijestiti da se ostavi cigarete, koliko god zastrašujuće zakon djelovao.

----------


## apricot

nema tu rješenja, uvijek će se netko osjećati ugroženim.

pušači - nepušači
dojilje - nedojilje
sjedaličari - nesjedaličari...
popis je dugačak, a zakon bi trebao biti isti za sve.
mene je ugrožavao dosadašnji, slađanu će ovaj novi...
jedna od nas dvije mora patiti...

----------


## AdioMare

> anledo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ljeti je terasa
> 
> 
> super, imate terasu, pa postavite na nju pokretne plinske grijalice pa će pušaći pušiti na terasi


Grubi, ja sad tebe uopće ne razumijem. Po tebi je pušenje u redu, samo ne u zatvorenom već na otvorenom prostoru?
Zar nije logičnije dozvoliti pušaču neka se zatvori zajedno sa istomišljenicima u jednom prostor i ne ispuhuje dim u lice niti slučajnom prolazniku?

----------


## AdioMare

> jedna od nas dvije mora patiti...


  :Laughing:  
A sada ozbiljno: postoji li ipak nešto što se može učiniti da ne pati ni jedna?

----------


## apricot

ne znam...
ja kužim da ne mogu nekome uskraćivati gušt i tjerati ga da prolongira svoju želju.
sjetim se kako je meni kad Orka neće zaspati, a ja napikirala čokoladu čim zatvori oči...

sretna sam zbog novog zakona, ali sam tužna zbog slađe...

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anledo prvotno napisa
> ...


da
na otvorenom prostoru ja nisam "prisiljena" pušiti
niti konobar/rica

i to je uredu

----------


## Zorana

Meni se cini manje vise fer ova ideja o pusackim kaficima. S tim da mi se to cini kao nemoguca misija....jer bi se vecina kafica vjerovatno registrirala kao pusacka. Zato sam napisala da mi se ideja cini kao osudjena na propast. Mozda da se dozvola da samo odredjenom broju kafica? Kako bi se to uopce sprovelo u djelo? I sta bi to znacilo za npr. mjesovito drustvo koje odluci popiti kavu? Svatko u svoj "cosak"?  :Grin:

----------


## Dijana

Oooooo, napuše se nepušači i na otvorenim terasama. Ne odleprša taj dim baš brzinom svjetlosti. Ja bih u nepušačkim bircevima koji imaju terase, zabranila i na terasama. A pušačkim bih dozvolila.
Jedino, priznajem, ne znam kako bi se u praksi provelo odvajanje pušačkih i nepušačkih birceva, sigurno bi bilo trganja za pušačke. :/

----------


## ms. ivy

... iiiii u roku od godine dana opet bi svi bili pušački.

----------


## MGrubi

mješoviti na terasu
ili neka se pušači strpe, valjda im nije ovisnost važnija od druženja?

----------


## Zorana

Znaci preostaju samo radikalije...I dalje osnova problematike lezi u ugrozavanju zdravlja svih onih koji su u pusacevoj blizini. I, bojim se da tu nema nikakvog kompromisa. :/

----------


## Dijana

Ja ne znam kako bi se to provelo u praksi, što ne znači da netko drugi to ne zna.

----------


## Mima

Ali zašto mislite da nepušački kafići ne bi uspjeli ako ima toliko nepušača i ako oni vole ići u kafiće, što se cijelo vrijeme tvrdi  :? 

Nepušačke kafiće bi država trebala poticati nekakvim poticajnim mjerama tipa manjeg poreza, većeg broja potrebnih dozvola za otvoriti pušački; ili jednostavno zadati broj pušačkih/nepušačkih kafića na nekom području.

----------


## anledo

> anledo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ljeti je terasa
> 
> 
> super, imate terasu, pa postavite na nju pokretne plinske grijalice pa će pušaći pušiti na terasi


i mislis zimski promet moze opravdati i grijanje unutra (za nepusace kojih nema) i grijanje na terasi (za pusace koji ce se ipak smrznuti ispod tih lampi i zasigurno nece sjediti onoliko dugo i popiti onoliko puno koliko to rade unutra na toplom)  :/ 

osim toga, dozvola za terasu takodjer kosta, a sponzorske tende i suncobrani se zimi vracaju...

necu vise, nisam imala pojma da mi taj prijedlog zakona toliko ide na zivce i ugrozava miran posao ocu mog djeteta

----------


## flower

meni jedna od najljepsih slika iz amerike je da smo mogli ruziti cijelu noc i tako fino mirisati na ruze (i neke druge mirise koje pustaju u klubovima) a ne na dim i sl.
u potpunosti podrzavam zabranu.

----------


## Dijana

> Svatko u svoj "cosak"?


Pa dogovore se, ja kad sam bila  s pušačima (nas par nepušača i par pušača) uvijek smo išli na nepušački dio. I nisu imali ništa protiv. Zapale poslije i sve pet.

----------


## Deaedi

Jedva cekam. Meni osobno ne bi smetalo da imam pusace u uredu, i ako zapale 2,3 na dan...Ali mrzim kada su mjesta na koja idem sa H zadimljena. A MM je pusac, pa se nadam da ce konacano smanjiti/prestati, jer ionako pusi samo u kaficima.

----------


## †marival

> Vidim da je marival napisala kako mame s djecom sjede dugo u kaficu i potrose deset kuna samo.  Govorimo li mi onda o problematicnoj populaciji, alkoholicarima ili nekome trecemu tko ce odustati od posjeta radi zabrane pusenja?
> Ne pitam radi provociranja nego me cisto zanima o kakvom profilu gostiju pricamo kad se govori o boljoj zaradi, a nije ispijanje caja u pitanju?


Zorana ne govorim o problematičnoj populaciji jer alkoholičari piju pred dučanima i djeca se boje prolaziti pored njih ( sada će ih biti i više )
Govorim o normalnoj populaciji, koja radi ili živi u blizini mog kafića i koja 3 puta u tjeku dana uđe kod nas ... ( nije stvar u pijenju alkohola jer je pago skuplji od konjaka   :Grin:  )
mame sa djecom to sigurno neće učiniti 3-5* na dan, pozvati rundu za 5-10 poznanika koji su trenutno u kafiću ... a uz to kafić kakav je moj i nije mjesto za mame sa djecom ( neke cure su bile pa znaju o čemu govorim ) 
Mi smo dnevni kafić i navečer je inače vrlo malo posla ( možda sada budu dolazili roditelji kada uspavaju djecu   :Grin:  )
Vikendima isto tako jer okolne firme ne rade ...ni subotom ni nedjeljom a i u vrijeme terase mame uglavnom donesu kavu od doma i sjede u obližnjem parku jer djeci i nije mjesto u kafiću pa neće oni mirno sjediti i piti kavu   :Grin:  

zato ponovo kažem da je po meni jedino rješenje pušaćki i nepušaćki kafići ... isto kako postoje alkoholni i bezalkoholni  :Smile:  mesni i bezmesni, kineski i meksički ... pa ko kako voli   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> da
> na otvorenom prostoru ja nisam "prisiljena" pušiti
> niti konobar/rica
> 
> i to je uredu


Ali nisi prisiljena pušiti niti u isključivo pušačkom kafiću! Odnosno, tek tamo nisi. Na ulici ipak možeš proći kao ja na Trgu veselih tanjura u KC.

----------


## AdioMare

> ili neka se pušači strpe, valjda im nije ovisnost važnija od druženja?


Ma, je im  :Sad:  
Kod mene (10 godina u kući ne pušimo mi, a zadnjih 6 nitko) neki ljudi dođu još samo za rođendane, ili isključivo kada možemo sjesti vani, a razlog pogađate.
E, sad, mogla bih ja reći tko ih šiša kada im je cigareta važnija od mene, ali isto tako znam da im je cigareta važnija od njih samih. Da nije tako, ne bi ni pušili, i unatoč svemu tome ti ljudi ne mogu nestati iz mojih srca samo tako.

----------


## AdioMare

Vjerujem da imam samo jedno srce, ne znam što mi bi.

----------


## mirjana

s jedne strane me jako veseli mogućnost da s klincima odem u nezadimljeni kafić 
inače, meni u lokalnim birtijama donose kavu ili naveče pivo a da me ni ne pitaju - samo dignu obrve u stilu "kao inače?" -to govori dovoljno o tome koliko često sam tamo, ali samo u vrijeme otvorenih terasa, zimi idem gotovo isključivo bez djece unutra, što znači vrlo, vrlo rijetko (jer mi je teško organiirati čuvanje i za puno bitnije stvari od ispijanja kavice)

s druge strane, izgubit ću varijantu nalaženja s priateljicama koje ne mogu izdržati bez cigarete - one ne dolaze kod mene jer se kod nas u stanu ne puši, nego se nađemo u lokalnom bircu - ja se zadimim, ali se zato vratim u mirišljavi stan   :Smile:  
ne znam kako ćemo se sad organizirati jer ja i dalje u svom stanu neću dozvoliti pušenje, sve će ovisiti o njihovoj prilagodbi na novu situaciju :?

----------


## sladjanaf

moram priznat da me kopka pa pitam sve vas koje stalno ponavljate odlazak u kafiće s klincima...kao sad ćete s klincima moći sjesti u nezadimljeni kafić jer prije niste mogle...

šta klinac ima raditi u kafiću?

----------


## Mima

Bilo bi lijepo kad bi postojali nekakvi child friendly kafići u kojima bi bilo nekakvog sadržaja za djecu, ili barem više prostora pa da se djeca mogu neometano kretati. Ja sada ne znam kafić koji bi bio OK za djecu, pušilo se u njemu ili ne.

----------


## †marival

mirjana - vjeruj mi da ugostiteljie pogotovo malih kafića ne veseli kao tebe mogućnost da sa klincima dođeš u nezadimljeni kafić ... jer prolivenio, razbijeno, izgrižen ili  izgužvani šećer nimalo ih ne veseli ... pa nije kafić za djecu ( ako nije baby frend tipa sa igraonicom i kutkom za dojenje (( moja tajna želja otvoriti slično ))
- ja sam pokušavala i imala bojanke i bojice, male autiće i igračkice -  samo da starci na miru popiju kavu ... ali nije funkcioniralo jer je premali prostor mog kafičića....

----------


## Ailish

> kao sad ćete s klincima moći sjesti u nezadimljeni kafić jer prije niste mogle...
> 
> šta klinac ima raditi u kafiću?


popiti sok ili kakao, odmoriti se, sjesti mami u krilo i miješati kavu, prolistati Barbie časopis  :Wink:  ugrijati se ako je zima... Ne provodim sate po birtijama dok mi klinci rasturaju inventar i penju se na glavu ostalim gostima nego sjedimo max pola sata kad smo duže vremena u gradu i kad nam je baš potreban odmor

na otvorenom me pušenje ne smeta osim eventualno na plaži gdje očekujem miris mora i borova... mislim smeta mi, ali nije tak strašno, nekako mi ide u istu kategoriju sa susjedom koji zimi pali svog starog golfa dizelaša 15 min prije polaska s parkinga pa ja zatvaram prozore  :Mad:  moramo se međusobno trpiti i kad nam baš ne paše

----------


## sladjanaf

> sjedimo max pola sata kad smo duže vremena u gradu i kad nam je baš potreban odmor


pretpostavljam da to i nije tako često.

a ovdje se spominje spasonosna zabrana pušenja i odlazak s djecom u kafiće kao da su djeca dosad nešto propuštala pa će sada nadoknaditi.

----------


## MGrubi

djeci mlađe od 5. razreda osnovne je i dosadno, 
no ovi stariji ionako idu u kafiće , sada, pa zar se moraju dimiti?

eto Vlada će 2kompezirati" ovi zakon sa zakonom o 0,5 promila za starije od 24g
pa će MM popiti i pivu-dvije a ne samo jedan sok


samo da ne bude ovaj zakon o nepušenju kao onaj o zabranjenoj prodaji alkohola i duhana mlađim od 18
radim pokraj srednje škole i u obližnjem dućanu kupuju, bez problema , duhan

----------


## MalaBuba

> moram priznat da me kopka pa pitam sve vas koje stalno ponavljate odlazak u kafiće s klincima...kao sad ćete s klincima moći sjesti u nezadimljeni kafić jer prije niste mogle...
> 
> šta klinac ima raditi u kafiću?


Pa, npr. nakon shoppinga u King Crossu volim sjesti na kavu/sok, a da mi u dijelu za *nepušače* ne otpuhuju dim djetetu u lice..

Naravno da se ne radi o tome da svaki dan, pa ni svaki tjedan vodimo djecu u kafiće, zaboga. Ali povremeno kad odem, sjednem u dio koji je označen da je za nepušače, a ne poštuje se uopće.

----------


## Sanja

> ma nebitno je to sve - bitno je jedino da me umaraju te odokativne procjene koliko ce to tocno sitnim obrtnicima promet pasti, a kad bi prognoze i bile takve optimistince (10%) nama bi i to bioo dovoljan razlog za zatvaranje posla (jer tih 10% bi nas stavilo ravno u gubitak, ionako jedva prezivimo zimu i sa tih vama sitnih 10% dodatnog gubitka taj posao vise ne bi nosio tu jednu, prosjecnu placu, kad poplacas sve redom i legalno)


Andreja, ja sam prva spomenula tih 10%, pa ću ti i odgovoriti. To nije odokativna procjena, nego konkretni podaci za Irsku i Italiju - promet im je opao MAKSIMALNO 10% i to samo prvih dva-tri mjeseca, da bi se vrlo brzo vratio na staro.

Dakle, samo je manji dio pušača *privremeno* odustao od odlazaka u ugostiteljske objekte, da bi se ili vrlo brzo vratio u njih ili bio zamijenjen nepušačkom populacijom - zapravo svejedno s točke gledišta ugostitelja, kojemu je bitno da mu je objekt pun i da ima dobar promet.

Marival je u svom postu negdje na drugoj (ili trećoj) strani spomenula da se kod njih ljudi (pušači) okupljaju nakon posla, zbog neformalnog druženja, čitanja novina i sl. Iskustvo stranih zemalja je pokazalo da je ta društvena funkcija restorana i kafića toliko jaka da ju nikakva zabrana nije uspjela ugroziti - ljudi su se jednostavno privikli na novonastalu situaciju, a u kafić su nastavili ići jer im je bilo važnije sjesti s kolegama, pročitati novine, gledati kroz prozor i slično, nego zapaliti tu cigaretu. Jer, cigaretu ipak možeš zapaliti svugdje, i na ulici i kod kuće, ali sve ovo drugo ne možeš i upravo u toj društvenoj komponenti je snaga kafića.

Ja se najiskrenije nadam da ćete vi koji živite od ugostiteljstva raditi jednako uspješno (ili još uspješnije) i nakon provedbe ovog zakona (ako do toga uopće i dođe).   :Kiss:  




> ne pada mi napamet nekoga namjerno odvikavati od pusenja i zalagati se za uskracivanje sitnih gusta pod krinkom da je to za njega dobro i zdravije
> 
> koliko god to nepusacima tako izgledalo - pusaci ipak nisu maloumni i sami ce donositi odluke o tome kada i da li ce prestati pusit


Slažem se. I sama sam napisala da ovaj zakon nije usmjeren prema pušačima i nije akcija za prestanak pušenja, nego je zamišljen kao zaštita nepušača.

Eto i od mene kobasica.   :Razz:   :Kiss:

----------


## MGrubi

Sanja    :Smile:

----------


## anledo

Sanja, jesi prva ali nisi jedina (doduse jedina argumentirano, kao i uvijek) koja se ulovila tih 10%

jedino cemo se ti i ja lako sloziti da je to podatak odmejren za te zemlje i da nitko pod kapom nebeskom ne moze pretpostaviti sto i koliko posto ce se dogoditi ovdje, zar ne?

----------


## mirjana

> mirjana - vjeruj mi da ugostiteljie pogotovo malih kafića ne veseli kao tebe mogućnost da sa klincima dođeš u nezadimljeni kafić ... jer prolivenio, razbijeno, izgrižen ili  izgužvani šećer nimalo ih ne veseli ... pa nije kafić za djecu ( ako nije baby frend tipa sa igraonicom i kutkom za dojenje (( moja tajna želja otvoriti slično ))
> - ja sam pokušavala i imala bojanke i bojice, male autiće i igračkice -  samo da starci na miru popiju kavu ... ali nije funkcioniralo jer je premali prostor mog kafičića....


zašto te smeta izgužvani šećer ako nije prosipan :? ako ja dobijem 2 šećera uz svoju kavu zar ti nije svejedno hoću li ih oba usuti u kavu ili će ih klinci izgužvati?

inače, naša 2 lokalna kafića (za 3. ne znam jer tamo nikada ne idem) bi bile sasvim ok za djecu da nisu zadimljene - jedna je zapravo i *slastičarna* u kojoj bi kao trebali biti odvojeni pušački i nepušački dio, ali gosti to ne poštuju a gazda im se ne želi zamjeriti :/  - e pa ako ovo nije mjesto na koje bi mogla/trebala ići s djecom, kuda onda (mi smo kad je lijepo vrijeme doslovno satima vani a ja sam prava kavopija)?
drugi kafić ima malo odvojenu igraonicu za klince s kućicom, 2 klackalice, stolićem s par stolica i nekoliko igrački. mi ponesemo i slikovnice i bojanke i klinci stvarno ne prave nered - i OČITO nisu nepoželjni kao u tvom kafiću - svejedno ih tu ne volim voditi jer dim ode i u tu igraonicu :/ 

sladjanaf, zašto ne bi vodili djecu u kafiće? tu ne mislim na lokalne birtije sa stajaćim mjestima i šankom :/ 
ja nemam baka servis i mi ih *moramo* svuda voditi sa sobom
često se u gradu nađemo s drugim frendovima (nepušačima) s djecom i ljeti najnormalnije sjedimo na terasi. zimi ne idemo nikuda zbog tog dima, da možemo i zimi doći u nezadimljen prostor, išli bi i zimi do grada (a bome se cure nakon 2 sata šetnje umore i izbor je nositi ih na rukama ili negdje sjesti)
ili bi trebali MM i ja zaboraviti taj tip druženja dok ne budemo mogli djecu ostaviti samu kod kuće? ili strogo odijeliti druženja - jedan vikend samo žene, drugi vikend muževi? - jer ako se MM i ja želimo zajedno naći na kavi sa zajedničkim prijateljima imamo samo 2 mogućnosti : kod kuće ili u kafiću (u svakom slučaju sa djecom)

onaj tko ima kome ostaviti djecu pa i na sat vremena nikad neće razumjeti roditelje koji jednostavno moraju svuda vući djecu sa sobom ili se zatvoriti u svoja 4 zida
tako da ja podržavam ovu zabranu iz čisto sebičnih razloga, priznajem to   :Razz:  - između ostalog i zato jer sam i ja od onih koje mrze prati kosu nakon večernjeg izlaska (kad se nađem solo s frendicama)

----------


## ms. ivy

> Ailish prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sjedimo max pola sata kad smo duže vremena u gradu i kad nam je baš potreban odmor
> 
> 
> pretpostavljam da to i nije tako često.
> 
> a ovdje se spominje spasonosna zabrana pušenja i odlazak s djecom u kafiće kao da su djeca dosad nešto propuštala pa će sada nadoknaditi.


zar su djeca jedini nepušači?

----------


## Sanja

> jedino cemo se ti i ja lako sloziti da je to podatak odmejren za te zemlje i da nitko pod kapom nebeskom ne moze pretpostaviti sto i koliko posto ce se dogoditi ovdje, zar ne?


Ma, naravno, za to bi nam trebala kristalna kugla  :Smile:  , ali u Italiji i Irskoj se baš ful pušilo, a kažu da je irski mentalitet po mnogočemu sličan našem, pa ni po tom pitanju ne bih isključila povlačenje paralele.

Navela bih ja još primjera, ali nemam konkretne podatke, pa se neću razbacivati pretpostavkama: no, američki kafići cvatu, a vidjet ćemo što će se od 1. siječnja dogoditi s francuskima.

----------


## sladjanaf

pa šta ja znam, mirjana, ja djecu ne vodim u kafiće da bih mogla sjediti s frendovima.
onda ih zovem doma ili idem kod njih.

kafić je za druženje bez djece. 

tebi je zabrana super iz tvog kuta gledanja. meni iz moga nije. i nikad se nećemo složiti jer ja jednostavno mislim da treba postojati izbor, a ne zabrana. da bi svi bili zadovoljeni. jer sam i ja sebična što želim doći u kafić, koji, ruku na srce, nije niti zamišljen tako da bi se u njemu zabavljala djeca, i bez grižnje savjesti zapaliti cigaretu.

jer kava, sok, cigareta, trač - ide ruku pod ruku. i kafić je za takve stvari. a ne za obiteljsko okupljanje.

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Ailish prvotno napisa
> ...


kao što rekoh, izbor, ne potpuna zabrana.

----------


## MalaBuba

Uvijek će postojati izbor. Ako budeš htio zapalit, ostaneš doma. U čemu je problem?

----------


## sladjanaf

> jer kava, sok, cigareta, trač - ide ruku pod ruku. i kafić je za takve stvari.


ne da mi se ponavljati...

----------


## sladjanaf

> Uvijek će postojati izbor. Ako budeš htio zapalit, ostaneš doma. U čemu je problem?


isto kao i kad ne želiš smrdjeti na duhanski dim, ostaneš doma.
pa čemu onda veselje zbog zabrane?

----------


## VIPmama

> slastičarna u kojoj bi kao trebali biti odvojeni pušački i nepušački


U slastičarni se ne smije pušiti! Oduvijek. prijaviti

----------


## Sanja

> nije niti zamišljen tako da bi se u njemu zabavljala djeca, i bez grižnje savjesti zapaliti cigaretu.


Nemaš grižnju savjesti što truješ odraslog nepušača za susjednim stolom  :shock:  :?  ili bi i on trebao ostati kod kuće zbog toga što... vidi idući citat:




> jer kava, sok, cigareta, trač - ide ruku pod ruku.


 :/

----------


## Sanja

> isto kao i kad ne želiš smrdjeti na duhanski dim, ostaneš doma.


Vidim, u međuvremenu je odgovoreno i nemam daljnjih komentara. :/

----------


## MalaBuba

> MalaBuba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uvijek će postojati izbor. Ako budeš htio zapalit, ostaneš doma. U čemu je problem?
> 
> 
> isto kao i kad ne želiš smrdjeti na duhanski dim, ostaneš doma.
> pa čemu onda veselje zbog zabrane?


Na ovo stvarno nemam komentara!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nije niti zamišljen tako da bi se u njemu zabavljala djeca, i bez grižnje savjesti zapaliti cigaretu.
> 
> 
> Nemaš grižnju savjesti što truješ odraslog nepušača za susjednim stolom  :shock:  :?  ili bi i on trebao ostati kod kuće zbog toga što... vidi idući citat:
> 
> 
> ...


po treći put:
izbor a ne zabrana: znači: ti odi u nepušački kafić, a ja ću u pušački, tako da: ti ne bi smrdjela po dimu, a ja ne bi imala grižnju savjesti.

i čemu ovo  :/ 

ja kafić shvaćam tako, a ti ga shvaćaš kao obiteljsku destinaciju. 

pa ja onda samo želim mogućnost da ti ideš tamo gdje ti je ugodno, a ja tamo gdje je ugodno meni.

----------


## MalaBuba

*sladjanaf*, ti nisi shvatila bit novog zakona. Nije ni ponuđena mogućnost izbora, samo zabrana. Tako da ovakvi komentari nemaju smisla nikakvog.
Nažalost, ako ga donesu, morat ćete se prilagoditi kao što se mi prilagođavamo oduvijek.

----------


## mirjana

> pa šta ja znam, mirjana, ja djecu ne vodim u kafiće da bih mogla sjediti s frendovima.
> onda ih zovem doma ili idem kod njih.
> 
> kafić je za druženje bez djece. 
> 
> tebi je zabrana super iz tvog kuta gledanja. meni iz moga nije. i nikad se nećemo složiti jer ja jednostavno mislim da treba postojati izbor, a ne zabrana. da bi svi bili zadovoljeni. jer sam i ja sebična što želim doći u kafić, koji, ruku na srce, nije niti zamišljen tako da bi se u njemu zabavljala djeca, i bez grižnje savjesti zapaliti cigaretu.
> 
> jer kava, sok, cigareta, trač - ide ruku pod ruku. i kafić je za takve stvari. a ne za obiteljsko okupljanje.


nije nama kafić mjesto za obiteljsko druženje, nego samo jedna stanica u obiteljskom druženju - mi kad je lijepo vrijeme budemo satima vani i želimo malo i predahnuti i popiti kavu, čaj ili sok, trač je dobrodošao  :Razz:  - meni je cigareta u ovome višak  :Wink:  
i ja želim doći u slastičarnu i pojesti sladoled bez da mi netko puši za susjednim stolom. i popiti kavu u kafiću (s igraonicom  :Grin:  - pretpostavljam da onda ipak jest zamišljeno da i djca dođu)
i da, jako sam sebična jer mi je već dosta sjedenja cijele zime po kućama - ovako ćemo moći i po cičoj zimi mrdnuti i dalje od zgrade, sat vremena prošetati, zagrijati se ja uz kavu, djeca uz čaj i opet prošetati pa tek onda kući
sad će pušači druženja odrađivati u kućnim posjetama, a mi ćemo moći i zimi izlaziti  :Saint:

----------


## Sanja

> ja kafić shvaćam tako, a ti ga shvaćaš kao obiteljsku destinaciju.


Zašto bi morao biti obiteljska destinacija? Ne postoje li odrasli nepušači ili se njih slobodno truje?  :? 




> pa ja onda samo želim mogućnost da ti ideš tamo gdje ti je ugodno, a ja tamo gdje je ugodno meni.


Izbor je divna stvar  :Smile:  sve dok ne izjaviš da je u *sadašnjim prilikama* (dakle, kad tog izbora nema) opcija nepušačima ostati doma i ne dovoditi djecu u *javni prostor* (na kojeg, bez obzira što tko mislio o tome, svi imamo jednako pravo).

I stoga definitivno  :/ 

(Nekako sam mislila da su društva zapadnog civilizacijskog kruga odavno složila s premisom da sloboda svakog pojedinca završava tamo gdje počinje sloboda idućeg.)

----------


## mikka

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  AdioMare prvotno napisa
> ...


evo rjesenja, pusaci bi mogli biti prvi homo sapiensi stanari zooloskih vrtova  :Grin:  

mislim da je ok da postoje i pusacki i nepusacki kafici, ali da nepusacki budu toliko subvencionirani da se puno vise isplati imati nepusacki kafic, a opet, ako je gazda kafica pusac i hoce da mu dolaze pusaci, neka si napravi pusacki birc bez obzira na nepovoljnije uvjete.

----------


## sofke

kad smo bili u Irskoj upali smo u jedan pub gdje su bili ljudi svih spolova i dobnih skupina, žene, djeca, muškarci, starci..imali su i instrumente pa su svirali i pjevali..onak, iz čista mira..djeca su trčkarala uokolo, starci su se zabavljali i ne znam šta je tu takav bed da su djeca u pubu (i nitko ne puši)

ali naš mentalitet je da po birtijama vise frajeri, a žene s malom djecom nije pristojno nigdje vidjeti osim u parku pored tobogana 

ako je vani danima hladno, kiša i magla, zašto moje dijete ne bi moglo otići nakon šetnje do kafića zajedno sa mnom na toplu čokoladu..i sve ovisi o kafiću, ako je kafić gdje vise lokalni momci i igraju pikado onda tamo i ne želim ići s djetetom..uostalom, vidim po par postova ljudi koji imaju kafiće koliko su 'oduševljeni' kad im dođe dijete..ono, zgužvat će im šećer

----------


## Dijana

Šišaš izlaske, pa makar i zimi , ako završe u kafiću. Kad se smrznemo vani, idemo doma, i isto se ugrijemo uz čajić. Kavu ne pijem.

----------


## sladjanaf

> *sladjanaf*, ti nisi shvatila bit novog zakona. Nije ni ponuđena mogućnost izbora, samo zabrana. Tako da ovakvi komentari nemaju smisla nikakvog.
> Nažalost, ako ga donesu, morat ćete se prilagoditi kao što se mi prilagođavamo oduvijek.


kako misliš, nisam shvatila?

shvatila sam.

pa sam zato rekla da bih ja najradije zabranila premijera i sve njegove.

i onda sam valjda rekla nešto u smislu da je taj zakon tj. zabrana po meni katastrofalna, da bih ja htjela izbor (znači, postojanje 2 vrste kafića). znači, to bi bilo bolje od zabrane. a ne da će to možda biti prijedlog zakona. valjda je sad jasnije?
i otkad si ti inspektor za smislene komentare? i čemu patroniziranje?

----------


## MGrubi

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> jer kava, sok, cigareta, trač - ide ruku pod ruku. i kafić je za takve stvari.
> 
> 
> ne da mi se ponavljati...


ne nužno
jka ne pušim , niti večina mojih prijatelja

----------


## Loli

> kafić je za druženje bez djece. 
> 
> 
> jer kava, sok, cigareta, trač - ide ruku pod ruku. i kafić je za takve stvari. a ne za obiteljsko okupljanje.


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Što tebe briga služi li meni kafić za obiteljsko okupljanje ili ne? Gdje je zapisano - i zašto bi to bilo normalno - da je kafić za druženje bez djece? I zašto bi molim te, sok i cigareta išle ruku pod ruku?
To mi upravo toliko bolesno, koliko i sam dim iz cigarete.

Jedva čekam da Zakon prođe postupak i stupi na snagu jer, s djecom ili bez njih u svim javnim zatvorenim prostorima, pušači su ti koji krše prava drugih, prvenstveno pravo na zdravlje i ne vidim zašto bi se to toleriralo, pa i po cijenu manjih prihoda proračuna. Iz onih zemalja koje su pušenje već zabranile, ne sjećam se reportaža o tome kako su masovno zatvarani ugostiteljski objekti, dakle, i tu se puše na hladno.

Hoćeš pušiti? Pa puši doma, tko ti brani. Ili u kapsuli. Eto ti izbora. Ako truješ sebe, mene ne moraš.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MalaBuba

> MalaBuba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *sladjanaf*, ti nisi shvatila bit novog zakona. Nije ni ponuđena mogućnost izbora, samo zabrana. Tako da ovakvi komentari nemaju smisla nikakvog.
> Nažalost, ako ga donesu, morat ćete se prilagoditi kao što se mi prilagođavamo oduvijek.
> 
> 
> kako misliš, nisam shvatila?
> 
> ...


Braniš neobranjivo. Nisi primjetila da baš i nemaš previše istomišljenika ovdje?
Nisam inspektor. Izražavam vlastito mišljenje i ne patroniziram nikog. Svašta!

----------


## ms. ivy

> pušači su ti koji krše prava drugih, prvenstveno pravo na zdravlje


eto, to je poanta cijele priče. cijela nadogradnja oko toga kome je primjereno, koliko često i na koliko dugo otići u kafić je suvišna.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Izbor je divna stvar  sve dok ne izjaviš da je u *sadašnjim prilikama* (dakle, kad tog izbora nema) opcija nepušačima ostati doma i ne dovoditi djecu u *javni prostor* (na kojeg, bez obzira što tko mislio o tome, svi imamo jednako pravo).


ova izjava je bila odgovor na nečiji post koji je rekao: pa imaš izbor. ostani doma i puši.

i daj mi molim te objasni razliku:
1. puši se u svim kafićima. nepušači i djeca nemaju gdje po zimi.
2. ne puši se niti u jednom kafiću. pušači nemaju gdje po zimi (ako uzmemo u obzir da se na terasama može pušiti).

ja sam loša zato što sada ne mislim na tebe nepušačicu koja nema gdje otići na kavu, ali ti nećeš biti loša zato što ćeš imati gdje otići na kavu i nećeš misliti na mene pušačicu, jer niti ne trebaš, kad je to svakako nezdrava navika pa nitko niti ne bi trebao pušiti.

ti si moralno na višem stupnju od mene, pretpostavljam.

----------


## AdioMare

To je istina, Ajvi, i to ne treba dozvoliti.
Mora li se pri tome zabraniti pušenje u baš svim kafićima, samo to me zanima?
Inače nisam pušač i ne "borim" se za svoje pušenje. 
Ova organizacija po kafićima mi do sada nije imala smisla, ali bogme ni ova izričita mjera od sada.

----------


## Sanja

> ali naš mentalitet je da po birtijama vise frajeri, a žene s malom djecom nije pristojno nigdje vidjeti osim u parku pored tobogana


Slažem se. Ili pak odmah padne pretpostavka da lijena mama cijele dane vucara djecu po kafićima   :Rolling Eyes:  , a ne zna se gdje je to dijete bilo prije i kamo će ići nakon tog soka ili čokolade koji popije.

Mi smo, dok smo živjeli u Beču (sad neka se dežurni moralisti odmah zgroze   :Grin:  ) s djecom išli u kafić svaki radni dan, pogotovo u doba kad smo imali samo Fionu.

Nas dvije smo bile vani cijele dane, šetale smo satima, igrale se u parkovima, na kraju bile promrzle i umorne, a znale smo da imamo snage za još i da nam treba samo malo odmora i neka topla kapljica. Na sreću, u našoj blizini se nalazio kafić s igraonicom (u sklopu kazališta za djecu i mlade), zapravo, igraonica nije bila izdvojena iz kafića, nego je cijeli prostor bio organiziran tako da su se djeca igrala među stolovima, kojih je bilo relativno malo i bili su tako razmaknuti da je prostor za igru bio fakat velik, na podu su bile strunjače, a sa strane ogromna kutija s igračkama. Kafić je ujedno bio i japanski restoran, pa smo često naručivale fine juhice ili sushi.  8) 

Kad u tom kafiću nije bilo mjesta, išle smo u jedan od dva Starbucksa, također nepušačka, ili pak u nepušački dio kafića naše omiljene knjižare.

Ponekad smo išle da se ugrijemo i odmorimo, a ponekad bi Fiona zaspala u šetnji, pa sam malo sjela da odmorim noge, u miru pročitam knjigu i čim se probudila nahranila bih ju i krenule bismo dalje u život. Takva mjesta za odmor su mi pogotovo bila važna u vrijeme kad je Fiona bila živahna i zahtjevna, a ja trudna.

I uopće me ne dira što se nekome sad možda diže kosa na glavi jer su moja djeca (zapravo, starije dijete) u to doba bila svakodnevno u kafićima. Ja znam koje sam im sve dodatne sadržaje ponudila i nemam se namjeru nikome opravdavati. A još manje mi pada na pamet ograničiti se na boravak u kući.

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kafić je za druženje bez djece. 
> 
> 
> jer kava, sok, cigareta, trač - ide ruku pod ruku. i kafić je za takve stvari. a ne za obiteljsko okupljanje.
> 
> 
> ...


daj se smiri. 

kad me već citiraš, onda bi možda mogla razmisliti o tome da je ovo citirano samo moje mišljenje i moj osobni životni stav. a nije nešto što bi ti trebala usvojiti.
i istinski me nije briga za što tebi služi kafić.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Loli prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pušači su ti koji krše prava drugih, prvenstveno pravo na zdravlje
> 
> 
> eto, to je poanta cijele priče. cijela nadogradnja oko toga kome je primjereno, koliko često i na koliko dugo otići u kafić je suvišna.


da, pa onda pušački i nepušački kafići.

ja nećću ugrožavati zdravlje niti jednog čovjeka koji to ne želi, a vi nećete ugrožavati moju slobodu izbora.

----------


## Sanja

> ova izjava je bila odgovor na nečiji post koji je rekao: pa imaš izbor. ostani doma i puši.
> 
> i daj mi molim te objasni razliku:
> 1. puši se u svim kafićima. nepušači i djeca nemaju gdje po zimi.
> 2. ne puši se niti u jednom kafiću. pušači nemaju gdje po zimi (ako uzmemo u obzir da se na terasama može pušiti).
> 
> ja sam loša zato što sada ne mislim na tebe nepušačicu koja nema gdje otići na kavu, ali ti nećeš biti loša zato što ćeš imati gdje otići na kavu i nećeš misliti na mene pušačicu, jer niti ne trebaš, kad je to svakako nezdrava navika pa nitko niti ne bi trebao pušiti.
> 
> ti si moralno na višem stupnju od mene, pretpostavljam.


Ne pada mi na pamet moralno stupnjevati bilo čiji stav.

Razlika je u tome što nepušači ne ugrožavaju zdravlje pušača. Pušači svojom navikom ugrožavaju zdravlje nepušača. U skali dozvoljenog, odnosno prakticiranja osobnih sloboda zdravlje dolazi ispred užitka. Ničiji osobni užitak ne smije ugroziti tuđe zdravlje. Ne znam jesam li sad bila dovoljno jasna?

Pročitaj još jednom postove od Loli i Ivy, sve su rekle.  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

> To je istina, Ajvi, i to ne treba dozvoliti.
> Mora li se pri tome zabraniti pušenje u baš svim kafićima, samo to me zanima?
> Inače nisam pušač i ne "borim" se za svoje pušenje. 
> Ova organizacija po kafićima mi do sada nije imala smisla, ali bogme ni ova izričita mjera od sada.


AM, ja nimalo ne sumnjam da bi omjer pušačkih i nepušačkih kafića uskoro bio 9:1 ili 10:0. zašto? paaa.... recimo, kako je provedeno odvajanje nepušačkih prostora? u najboljem slučaju kad izađeš van ne smrdiš kao krcata pepeljara nego samo dopola puna.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Nisi primjetila da baš i nemaš previše istomišljenika ovdje?


a to je obvezni element za sudjelovanje u raspravi?

pretpostavljam onda da si ti ona koja uvijek samo potpisuje.

----------


## ms. ivy

ehej, nema potrebe da rasprava prijeđe granice pristojnosti!

----------


## MalaBuba

> MalaBuba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Nisi primjetila da baš i nemaš previše istomišljenika ovdje?
> 
> 
> a to je obvezni element za sudjelovanje u raspravi?
> 
> pretpostavljam onda da si ti ona koja uvijek samo potpisuje.


Krivo pretpostavljaš.  8)

----------


## Dijana

Sanja, to je drugačiji tip kafića nego su kod nas uobičajeni. Posebno mi se sviđa ovo s juhicama, mljac, tu bi sigurno i ja bar ponekad bila gost. Ali, kod nas, u jednom prosječnom kafiću, čak i da je nezadimljen, (ako je zadimljen tek nema šanse da uđem s djetetom), što će dijete tamo raditi? Mirno sjediti i pijuckati sok? Bauljati između stolova? Kužim kad su bebe male pa mirno spavaju u kolicima, ali ovi veći? Ja kad god sam s malom bila u kafiću, samo sam se naživcirala, i gledala da štogod ne prevrne ili nju tkogod ne trkne. Ja zbilja nemam uopće naviku ići u kafiće s djetetom (doduše, sad ni bez djeteta) i ne znam što bi dijete tamo radilo?
Doduše, malo sam skrenula s teme. :/

----------


## sladjanaf

> Ničiji osobni užitak ne smije ugroziti tuđe zdravlje.


pa ovo nije bilo upitno.

upitna je potpuna zabrana.

jer ti nećeš doći u pušački kafić, je li tako? tamo će doći oni koji isto puše. pa kako bi tebe onda zdravstveno ugrožavao?

i zaista ne mogu shvatiti čemu uspordbe s nepušačkim i pušačkim dijelovima jednog te istog kafića i nepušačkim i pušačkim kafićima. to je ista stvar?

----------


## Dijana

> ehej, nema potrebe da rasprava prijeđe granice pristojnosti!


ajvi, mogla si onda reagirati i kad je Malabuba napisala ovo o istomišljenicima. Isto je uvredljivo.

----------


## ms. ivy

dijana, hvala na sugestiji.

----------


## AdioMare

> recimo, kako je provedeno odvajanje nepušačkih prostora? u najboljem slučaju kad izađeš van ne smrdiš kao krcata pepeljara nego samo dopola puna.


U pravu si.
Ovo s odvajanjem stolova u jednom te istom prostoru je glupost svih gluposti. Ili dozvola pušenja u prostorijama gdje se jede... ponekad kada sam stvarno gladna pred nesvjesticu, u firminoj kantini pojedem pecivo s mirisom Ronhila. 

Moram priznati da si mi minirala koncepciju o dugoročnom postojanju nepušačkih kafića. Uopće nisam razmišljala da bi se omjer s vremenom okretao u korist pušačkih, mislila sam da bi se to nekako reguliralo zakonom. :/

----------


## MalaBuba

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ehej, nema potrebe da rasprava prijeđe granice pristojnosti!
> 
> 
> ajvi, mogla si onda reagirati i kad je Malabuba napisala ovo o istomišljenicima. Isto je uvredljivo.


Zašto bi bilo uvredljivo? Samo komentiram trenutno stanje na ovom topicu. Koga ja to vrijeđam? Baš nikoga.

----------


## ms. ivy

molim vas da procjene ostavite osoblju foruma i držite se teme.

----------


## Sanja

> Ali, kod nas, u jednom prosječnom kafiću, čak i da je nezadimljen, (ako je zadimljen tek nema šanse da uđem s djetetom), što će dijete tamo raditi? Mirno sjediti i pijuckati sok?


Ja svoje dovedem u kafić kad su toliko umorne da zaista samo sjede i pijuckaju   :Grin:  , uvijek sa sobom imamo par igračaka, papire i bojice i naravno da se ne radi o višesatnim sjedenjima na kavi, nego o kraćem odmoru. Čim se pojave prvi znaci nestrpljenja ili nervoze, idemo dalje.

Uostalom, od spomenutih kafića samo je jedan svojim interijerom bio prilagođen djeci, drugi su bili skroz obični, ali nepušački.

E da, u kafiću knjižare smo (ako je Fiona bila budna) znale uzeti neke dječje knjige koje nismo imale doma, pa smo ih čitale i proučavale. Nikad nisam očekivala da djeca mirno sjede dok ja klafram s nekom frendicom.




> Kužim kad su bebe male pa mirno spavaju u kolicima, ali ovi veći?


Ali u Zg osim Profila i Ivice i Marice u užem centru grada nema mjesta na koja bi otišla ni s uspavanom bebom. Ja sam par puta uzaludno čekala da se oslobode mjesta u Profilu dok je Flora spavala u kolicima, nakon petnaest minuta sam odustala, izašla van, a noge su mi otpadale od umora. I naravno da u takvim prilikama na kraju ograničim samu sebe i na kraju krajeva i svoje dijete, pa se ni ne uputim na neku dužu šetnju, što je u biti šteta. :/ 

Joj, zanimljiva je diskusija, ali moram ići.  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja

> jer ti nećeš doći u pušački kafić, je li tako? tamo će doći oni koji isto puše. pa kako bi tebe onda zdravstveno ugrožavao?


Nikako  :Smile:  i ne znam zašto si ignorirala post u kojem sam napisala da je ok imati izbor.

(Međutim, prijedlogom zakona nije predviđen.)

----------


## Loli

> [
> i otkad si ti inspektor za smislene komentare? i čemu patroniziranje?


Sve što mogu je citirati tvoj komentar i zamoliti te da se i sama tako odnosiš preba drugima.

----------


## Dijana

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> ...


Zato, jer si implicirala, da sladjanaf ne treba ni pisati na ovom topicu jer nema dovoljno istomišljenika.

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jer ti nećeš doći u pušački kafić, je li tako? tamo će doći oni koji isto puše. pa kako bi tebe onda zdravstveno ugrožavao?
> 
> 
> Nikako  i ne znam zašto si ignorirala post u kojem sam napisala da je ok imati izbor.
> 
> (Međutim, prijedlogom zakona nije predviđen.)


pa kao da ja to ne znam.

pa sam zato ljuta.

i zadržavam pravo biti ljuta, bez obzira na nezdrave navike.

----------


## MalaBuba

> MalaBuba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Dijana prvotno napisa
> ...


Jok. To je bio rezime. Komentirala sam njene komentare, a nije teško zbrojiti koliko vas ima slično mišljenje.
Nikog ja nisam vrijeđala (ponavljam se)

----------


## sladjanaf

> a nije teško zbrojiti koliko vas ima slično mišljenje.


a zbrajanje je bitno zbog...?

----------


## petarpan

vidim,na ovom topicu,pušači su živčani, sigurno im treba cigareta...nepušači su isto živčani, treba li i njima jedna?!  :Razz:  

šalu na stranu...mene osobno više brine zrak koji udišem svaki dan iz diokija...i ugrožava moje zdravlje gore nego 100 cigareta...ajmo zabranit dioki! ili mu nać alternativu.koja je po defaultu zdravija.

tak sam i za pušenje...nek postoji neki kutak u kojem se smije. pa makar kapsula...ili odvojena prostorija...ili podjela ugostiteljskih objekata na pro i contra...ili...dovitljiv smo narod...sigurna sam da ćemo se snać...

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [
> i otkad si ti inspektor za smislene komentare? i čemu patroniziranje?
> 
> 
> Sve što mogu je citirati tvoj komentar i zamoliti te da se i sama tako odnosiš preba drugima.


stvarno nastojim, no kad me netko prozove maltene bolesnom zbog mog mišljenja, onda nekako nemam vremena smisliti odmjereni komentar.

----------


## ms. ivy

molim vas (ponovo) da raspravu podignemo s nivoa prepucavanja na osobnoj razini.

----------


## Dijana

Znači, zbrajaš tko kako misli, tko je "na čijoj strani"? A zašto? Nisu li sva mišljenja jednako vrijedna?

----------


## MalaBuba

> Znači, zbrajaš tko kako misli, tko je "na čijoj strani"? A zašto? Nisu li sva mišljenja jednako vrijedna?


Jesu. Jel sad bilo dosta ovog prozivanja?

----------


## fritulica1

> Meni se cini manje vise fer ova ideja o pusackim kaficima. S tim da mi se to cini kao nemoguca misija....jer bi se vecina kafica vjerovatno registrirala kao pusacka.


Mislim da neće biti ništa od odvajanja kafića: na pušačke i nepušačke. 
Poznajem samo jedan takav kafić čiji je vlasnik uložio ogromnu svotu novaca da bi realizirao tako nešto (jer je potrebno sasvim (dakle zidom ili staklom) odvojiti pušački od nepšušačkog dijela (potpuna adaptacija prostora) te osigurati kvalitetan sustav izolacije (koji mora zadovoljiti nove zakonske norme) u pušačkom dijelu koji košta puno. Možda će Zagrepčani u cijelom gradu imati jedan ili dva pušačka kafića koji neće moći ugostiti sve željne duhanskog dima. Ali vjerujem da će se pušači vrlo brzo naviknuti na novonastalu situaciju i da sve zajedno neće biti tako dramatično kao što se sada čini.

I ono što muči ugostitelje, Sanja je to već spomenula, promet će vjerovatno u samom startu opasti, no ubrzo će porasti i vjerujem da će zarada biti i veća nego do sada.

Neusporedivo je ljepše i lakše živjeti bez duhanskog dima.  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

dijana...




> molim vas (ponovo) da raspravu podignemo s nivoa prepucavanja na osobnoj razini.

----------


## dorotea24

> pa šta ja znam, mirjana, ja djecu ne vodim u kafiće da bih mogla sjediti s frendovima.
> onda ih zovem doma ili idem kod njih.
> 
> kafić je za druženje bez djece. 
> 
> tebi je zabrana super iz tvog kuta gledanja. meni iz moga nije. i nikad se nećemo složiti jer ja jednostavno mislim da treba postojati izbor, a ne zabrana. da bi svi bili zadovoljeni. jer sam i ja sebična što želim doći u kafić, koji, ruku na srce, nije niti zamišljen tako da bi se u njemu zabavljala djeca, i bez grižnje savjesti zapaliti cigaretu.
> 
> jer kava, sok, cigareta, trač - ide ruku pod ruku. i kafić je za takve stvari. a ne za obiteljsko okupljanje.


pih to je tvoje osobno mišljenje koje ne moraju svi dijeliti.
Tebi je kafić za tračanje i pušenje, a netko baš voli sa obitelji doći i popiti kavu i sok, pojesti kolač, otići zajedno u restoran.
Nisam ni na jednom kafiću vidjela znak da je djeci zabranjen ulaz niti igdje piše da nije predviđeno za obiteljska okupljanja.

----------


## mikka

slazem se s fritulicom. kad pocne izlaziti onih 70% gradjana kojima je dosada smetao dim u birtijama.. evo ja prva! cijela moja sira obitelj (ima nas preko 50) ne pusi, i ne idu u kafice jer im smeta dim, a da ga nema normalno da bi isli. a koliko mogu popiti, pojesti.. ajme.

----------


## fritulica1

> Poznajem samo jedan takav kafić čiji je vlasnik uložio ogromnu svotu novaca da bi realizirao tako nešto (jer je potrebno sasvim (dakle zidom ili staklom) odvojiti pušački od nepšušačkog dijela (potpuna adaptacija prostora) te osigurati kvalitetan sustav izolacije (koji mora zadovoljiti nove zakonske norme) u pušačkom dijelu koji košta puno.


 Još bih dodala da ne znam koliko ima smisla jedna takva investicija, kad je u spomenutom kafiću *uvijek* krcat onaj nepušački dio.

----------


## mikka

u njujorku postoje i restorani u koje ne mozes doci s djecom, i to mi je sasvim u redu. izbor je jedna divna stvar, iako nakon ovih 250 postova stvarno ne znam kako bi funkcionirao u praksi.

----------


## Dijana

Ok, ajvi.  :Smile:  
Ja se primjerice uopće ne slažem sa sladjanaf, smatram da je zabrana pušenja u kafićima POZITIVNA stvar, ali da bi trebalo ostaviti nekog prostora za pušače. Sad na koji način, gdje, kako, ne znam. Ali ne potcjenjujem njeno mišljenje, niti ću je pokušati uvjeriti da je u krivu. Žena je iskreno priznala, ja pušim, i ne slažem se s  tim prijedlogom zakona, jer će mi oduzeti neke gušte u životu. Nije vrijeđala nikoga. A to što je njeno mišljenje ovdje sablažnjivo, drugi je par rukavica.

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa šta ja znam, mirjana, ja djecu ne vodim u kafiće da bih mogla sjediti s frendovima.
> onda ih zovem doma ili idem kod njih.
> 
> kafić je za druženje bez djece. 
> 
> tebi je zabrana super iz tvog kuta gledanja. meni iz moga nije. i nikad se nećemo složiti jer ja jednostavno mislim da treba postojati izbor, a ne zabrana. da bi svi bili zadovoljeni. jer sam i ja sebična što želim doći u kafić, koji, ruku na srce, nije niti zamišljen tako da bi se u njemu zabavljala djeca, i bez grižnje savjesti zapaliti cigaretu.
> ...


da, to jest moje osobno mišljenje kojeg se ja osobno pridržavam. i čemu omalovažavanje?

----------


## dorotea24

> MalaBuba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uvijek će postojati izbor. Ako budeš htio zapalit, ostaneš doma. U čemu je problem?
> 
> 
> isto kao i kad ne želiš smrdjeti na duhanski dim, ostaneš doma.
> pa čemu onda veselje zbog zabrane?


Pa upravo je ovdje srž problema. Ako je pušenje cigareta dokazno trovanje zašto onda ljudima koji to ne žele ograničiti kretanje. Nikada mi to nije bilo jasno.
U vrijeme dok sam pušila u mojoj školi su predlagali da se uvede pušenje samo u zbornici i ja sam izričito bila protiv. 
Ja mislim da je ustvari najveći problem u ovisnosti. To bi bilo kao da meni netko zabrani jesti čokoladu.   :Grin:

----------


## fritulica1

> te osigurati kvalitetan sustav *izolacije*


 Htjedoh reći *ventilacije*.  :Embarassed:

----------


## petarpan

> te osigurati kvalitetan sustav *izolacije* 
> 
> 
>  Htjedoh reći *ventilacije*.


  :Smile:  

ja sam, pak,mišljenja da bi više "koristi" bilo od maksimalnog poskupljenja cigareta...jedna kutija 100 kn. pa tko voli...

----------


## dorotea24

> Mislim da neće biti ništa od odvajanja kafića: na pušačke i nepušačke. 
> Poznajem samo jedan takav kafić čiji je vlasnik uložio ogromnu svotu novaca da bi realizirao tako nešto (jer je potrebno sasvim (dakle zidom ili staklom) odvojiti pušački od nepšušačkog dijela (potpuna adaptacija prostora) te osigurati kvalitetan sustav izolacije (koji mora zadovoljiti nove zakonske norme) u pušačkom dijelu koji košta puno. Možda će Zagrepčani u cijelom gradu imati jedan ili dva pušačka kafića koji neće moći ugostiti sve željne duhanskog dima. Ali vjerujem da će se pušači vrlo brzo naviknuti na novonastalu situaciju i da sve zajedno neće biti tako dramatično kao što se sada čini.
> 
> I ono što muči ugostitelje, Sanja je to već spomenula, promet će vjerovatno u samom startu opasti, no ubrzo će porasti i vjerujem da će zarada biti i veća nego do sada.
> 
> Neusporedivo je ljepše i lakše živjeti bez duhanskog dima.


Jedino tako bi mogli funkcionirati pušački i nepušački kafići, dakle postavljanjem nekavih visokih kriterija s time da se onda većina ugostitelja predpostavljam ne bi opredjijelila za tako veliku investiciju.
Kada se ne bi takvi kriteriji nametnuli dobili bi smo nešto slično kao u ono doba kada trgovine nisu smjele raditi nedjeljom pa se nekima dozvolilo i onda je nastao pravi krkljanac.

----------


## fritulica1

> Ako je pušenje cigareta dokazno trovanje zašto onda ljudima koji to ne žele ograničiti kretanje.


 Upravo tako.




> ja sam, pak,mišljenja da bi više "koristi" bilo od maksimalnog poskupljenja cigareta...jedna kutija 100 kn. pa tko voli...


 Ja mislim da će ovo biti sljedeći korak...na žalost pušača.

Moram priznati da bi mi sve ove mjere puno teže pale unazad par godina, dok sam živjela u Hrvatskoj i dok sam pušila. Tako da razumijem pušače, neće biti lako na samom početku ali s dr str. moram opet konstatirati da je nepušački život puno lakši i ljepši. Isplati se "žrtvovati".  :Smile:

----------


## TATA MATA

*Za sve one koji lupaju bez veze !*


Ceh ugostitelja i turističkih djelatnika Hrvatske obrtničke komore, r u potpunosti podržava napore Vlade RH, kao i europskih institucija, koje ovom mjerom u zemljama EU pokušavaju svojim građanima omogućiti što kvalitetnije zdravstvene uvjete. «Ceh ugostitelja i turističkih djelatnika HOK-a, ispred 16.000 obrtnika ugostitelja, njihovih zaposlenika i obitelji traži od Vlade racionalno i ne prebrzo donošenje ovog zakona, jer se njime direktno ili indirektno zadire u egzistenciju gotovo 100.000 zaposlenih i o njima ovisnih ljudi.», ističe predsjednik Ceha Vili Šaina.

Ceh ugostitelja i turističkih djelatnika tražit će od Vlade RH partnerski odnos sa zakonodavcem kao i uvažavanje njihovih prijedloga. Na dalje, Ceh će inzistirati da se kazne uvedu isključivo za prekršitelje, odnosno za one goste koji se ogluše na zabranu pušenja. Isto tako, bit će potrebno definirati prijelazni rok, u kojem će ugostitelji imati dovoljno vremena za prilagodbu. Tražit će se da i HOK, preko Ceha bude uključen u radnu grupu koja će raditi na donošenju zakonskih okvira za najavljenu zabranu pušenja. Također, predložit će se i konkretne mjere kojima bi obje interesne strane biti zadovoljene. U konačnici, smatra Ceh ugostitelja, treba voditi i računa da prema iskustvima zemalja koje su uvele zabranu pušenja, osim drastičnog smanjenja prometa dolazi i do zatvaranja ugostiteljskih objekta, a samim time i do povećanja broja nezaposlenih.

Uvažavajući činjenicu da postoji oko 5.800 restorana i gotovo 10.000 barova, u čijem udjelu preko 90% upravo najveći značaj imaju cafe-barovi, noćni i disco klubovi i barovi, čiji se najveći dio poslovanja veže za uživanje u duhanskim proizvodima, Ceh očekuje razumijevanje od strane zakonodavca, te korektan i partnerski odnos prilikom usuglašavanja stavova, gdje provedba ovog zakona treba biti postepena i s ponuđenim alternativnim opcijama za korisnike i davatelje usluga.

Iskustva drugih zemalja iz okruženja, pokazuju da ni druge zemlje nisu uspjele postići prvotni cilj ovog zakona, a to je smanjiti konzumaciju duhanskih proizvoda, a samim time i broj pušača. U Sloveniji, koja je uvela zabranu pušenja početkom kolovoza 2007. godine, svega je za 1% pala prodaja duhanskih proizvoda. S druge pak strane, pad prometa u ugostiteljskim objektima evidentiran je u prosjeku od 30% do 50%. Ugostiteljski objekti u pojedinim dijelovima Njemačke bilježili su pad prometa u početnoj fazi primjene zakona i do 70%. Slična situacija dogodila se i u Italiji.

S obzirom na svjetske trendove, ugostitelji su svjesni da je bilo pitanje vremena kada će takva restrikcija biti na snazi i u našoj zemlji. No, Ceh smatra kako je uvažavajući načela demokracije, teško objasniti ovakve zabrane i uskraćivanja ljudskih sloboda, kao i nemogućnost donošenja samostalnih odluka da li netko želi biti pušač ili nepušač. Ispravno bi bilo, zaključuje Ceh ugostitelja, omogućiti gostu izbor da boravi u ugostiteljskom objektu u kojem je dozvoljeno pušenje ili u onom u kojem je zabranjeno.
[/b]

----------


## TATA MATA

> *Za sve one koji lupaju bez veze !*
> 
> 
> Ceh ugostitelja i turističkih djelatnika Hrvatske obrtničke komore u potpunosti podržava napore Vlade RH, kao i europskih institucija, koje ovom mjerom u zemljama EU pokušavaju svojim građanima omogućiti što kvalitetnije zdravstvene uvjete. «Ceh ugostitelja i turističkih djelatnika HOK-a, ispred 16.000 obrtnika ugostitelja, njihovih zaposlenika i obitelji traži od Vlade racionalno i ne prebrzo donošenje ovog zakona, jer se njime direktno ili indirektno zadire u egzistenciju gotovo 100.000 zaposlenih i o njima ovisnih ljudi.».
> 
> Ceh ugostitelja i turističkih djelatnika tražit će od Vlade RH partnerski odnos sa zakonodavcem kao i uvažavanje njihovih prijedloga. Na dalje, Ceh će inzistirati da se kazne uvedu isključivo za prekršitelje, odnosno za one goste koji se ogluše na zabranu pušenja. Isto tako, bit će potrebno definirati prijelazni rok, u kojem će ugostitelji imati dovoljno vremena za prilagodbu. Tražit će se da i HOK, preko Ceha bude uključen u radnu grupu koja će raditi na donošenju zakonskih okvira za najavljenu zabranu pušenja. Također, predložit će se i konkretne mjere kojima bi obje interesne strane biti zadovoljene. U konačnici, smatra Ceh ugostitelja, treba voditi i računa da prema iskustvima zemalja koje su uvele zabranu pušenja, osim drastičnog smanjenja prometa dolazi i do zatvaranja ugostiteljskih objekta, a samim time i do povećanja broja nezaposlenih.
> 
> Uvažavajući činjenicu da postoji oko 5.800 restorana i gotovo 10.000 barova, u čijem udjelu preko 90% upravo najveći značaj imaju cafe-barovi, noćni i disco klubovi i barovi, čiji se najveći dio poslovanja veže za uživanje u duhanskim proizvodima, Ceh očekuje razumijevanje od strane zakonodavca, te korektan i partnerski odnos prilikom usuglašavanja stavova, gdje provedba ovog zakona treba biti postepena i s ponuđenim alternativnim opcijama za korisnike i davatelje usluga.
> 
> ...

----------


## MGrubi

nije li taj isti Ceh pokušao zaustaviti zakon od 0,00 promila?

----------


## Maruška

Ja spadam u one (naivne, valjda) koji ipak vjeruju da će se broj pušača uvođenjem ovog zakona smanjiti...

----------


## TATA MATA

> nije li taj isti Ceh pokušao zaustaviti zakon od 0,00 promila?


Je...i uspio je vratit na 0,5 !

----------


## MGrubi

> Ja spadam u one (naivne, valjda) koji ipak vjeruju da će se broj pušača uvođenjem ovog zakona smanjiti...


ja vjerujem da će se prepoloviti % porasta novih pušača

više neće biti cool : *cigaret*, kava i trač
cigaret će postati komplikacija

i svi će biti "cool" : kava i trač 

i druženje

u našoj državi je društveni život kafića toliko jak da ga čak niti Crkva ne namjerava ugroziti zabranom rada kafića nedjeljom

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nije li taj isti Ceh pokušao zaustaviti zakon od 0,00 promila?
> 
> 
> Je...i uspio je vratit na 0,5 !


nisu oni, nego koalicijski pregovori i borba za vlast

osim toga mislim da njihov profit nije iznad moga zdravlja (mojih prijatelja, njihove i moje djece) i moje slobode kretanja

----------


## †marival

marijana draga ....  mi iz šupljega u prazno  :Smile: 

Smeta me izgužvani šećer jer ja svojim gostima ne stavljam 2 šećera na tanjurić već na stolu imaju za odabrati da li žele bijeli ili smeđi ili natren  :Smile: 

Što se tiće te slastičarne koju spominješ naravno da treba zabraniti pušenje - tu je hrana  :Smile:  ( mislim da se ni nesmije tamo pušiti po zakonu ) 

Moj kafić ima 15 m2 konzumnog prostora  i ti bi ga vjerojatno nazvala *lokalnom birtijom sa stajaćim mjestima i šankom* .... ali to je kafić sa šankom, sjedećim mjestima i kutkom sa kožnim krevetom i 3 taburea ... i u njemu ne obitavaju pijanci - ima svoju dušu i svoj čar i prehranjuje 6 ljudi od toga 3 djece   :Grin:  

nitko ovdje ne kaže da nepušaći trebaju sa svojom djecom biti doma u 4 zida ... već da daju ljudima pravo na izbor  - i ugostiteljima i gostima ...  

evo i super prijedloga za tebe - BIBO igraonica na velesajmu - klinci se igraju, roditelji se druže uz kavicu - pušenja nema i svi sretni 
 :Love:  

sladjanaf   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

sofke > nije kafić mjesto za djecu nikoje dobi  ( moje iskustvo sa vlastitim kafićem i trojicom sinova ) .... neki baby frendly club može biti
ili pub za djecu napraviti ... ( da je unosan već bi ga netko napravio  :Smile:  )

Sanja < znaći u Beču si imala pravo na IZBOR
Sanja < bojim se da će taj zakon ugroziti egzistencije puno ljudi  :/

a da država zatvori tvornice duhana i pokaže da stvarno brine o svojim građanima   :Grin:  -   :?   kad ne bi najveću lovu od toga ubirali

----------


## petarpan

ceh ugostitelja uvijek galami puno (s pravom), ali rijetko poluči uspjeh (nažalost)...
duhanski lobi?vjerojatno će biti preorjentiran na još unosnije tržište oružjem...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TATA MATA

> TATA MATA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


Nemoj se ljutit MG ali:

- ti i jos neke osobe iznosite potpuno krive podatke na javnom mjestu bez grama srama,

- ne shvacas da isti ti obrtnici zapošljavaju ljude koji prehranjuju svoje obitelji (dakle ne radi se samo o pojedincima),

- ta ista država im je omogućila poslovanje pod jednim uvjetima a sad ih jednostrano drastično mijenja,

A ove izjave oko slobode kretanja cu zanemarit jer ne zelim ulazit predaleko u diskusiju...bilo bi dobro da se naprije informiras o terminima koje koristis...kako za kretanje, slobode i ostalo.

I da bas se pitam kaj bi ova jadna vlada promijenila da nije bilo konstantnog pritiska na njih od strane ugostitelja i vinara...razmisli malo.

----------


## dorotea24

> No, Ceh smatra kako je uvažavajući načela demokracije, teško objasniti ovakve zabrane i uskraćivanja ljudskih sloboda, kao i nemogućnost donošenja samostalnih odluka da li netko želi biti pušač ili nepušač. Ispravno bi bilo, zaključuje Ceh ugostitelja, omogućiti gostu izbor da boravi u ugostiteljskom objektu u kojem je dozvoljeno pušenje ili u onom u kojem je zabranjeno.
> [/b]


Ako ćemo po tim načelima demokracije onda nije ni uredu ograničavati ljudima u alkoholiziranom stanju da sjednu za volan. Jer i jedni i drugi ugrožavaju život i zdravlje ljudima koji to ne žele. Naravno ovo je preradikalan primjer i nije za usporedbu pa molim da me se ne shvati preozbiljno, ali ono što želim reći je da netko svojim postupkom ne bi smio ugroziti tuđe slobode i prava, a u ovom se slučaju radi o pravu na boravljenje u javnom prostoru bez nedobrovoljnog ugrožavanja zdravlja.

----------


## gita75

Logično je da osoba koja nije ovisna o cigaretama ne želi šnjofati tuđi dim. To razumijem. Isto tako je logično da ja kao pušač želim zapalit kad pijem kavu, jer mi tako paše. 
Mislim da je zahtjeve ova dva tabora nemoguće pomiriti, jer svatko gleda svoj interes. 
Možda je danas nepušenje in, ali je licemjerno donositi takav zakon u državi koja daje poticaje za proizvodnju duhana i koja dobrano puni proračun duhanskim proizvodima. A zakon se donosi pod motom smanjenja broja pušača itd.
Slažem se da se nitko ne treba trovati mojom lošom navikom, ali kuda vode zabrane... Netko ne želi udisati ispušne plinove automobila dok šeće psa pored Vukovarske, netko drugi ne želi stati u go...o tog psa dok šeće s djetetom, netko želi jesti organski uzgojenu hranu jer je sva ostala otrovna... Nastavno ovome mogli bi u sljedećem koraku zabraniti vožnju autom, držanje pasa i korištenje pesticida...
Što je danas osobna sloboda pojedinca... I koliko smo sami u stanju koristiti svoje osobne slobode, a da pri tome ne ugrožavamo tuđe osobne slobode.

Zaključak: Ja i dragi (pušači) smo u fazi nabavke kafe aparata za zlu ne trebalo.

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  TATA MATA prvotno napisa
> ...


čega da se sramim? ja iza svojih izjava stojim
ti podaci nisu krivi, o povečanju s 0,0 na 0,5 je tek bilo riječi na koalicijskim pregovorima

žao mi je jedino što ZERP neće proći

a mali dućani? tko je njih obranio od mega-trgovaca? nisu li i oni bili ugroženi? 
mada je tu bio sukob profita i profita
a ovdje je sukob zdravlja i profita

ova država mjenja pravila češće nego netko hlače, uvijeti se mogu promjeniti u roku keks, nebitno područje: gradnja, porezi, osiguranja, mirovine ...

----------


## †marival

TATA MATA   :Heart:  

mogli bi se i prebrojati  :Smile:  tko je za zabranu, a tko je za izbor  :Smile:

----------


## dorotea24

> Zaključak: Ja i dragi (pušači) smo u fazi nabavke kafe aparata za zlu ne trebalo.


Koji god aparat da kupiš nećeš pogoditi kavu iz kafića  :Grin:  To ti ja kao iskusni kafeaparataš mogu reći. Ali u svakom slučaju vrlo korisna i dragocjena stvarčica  :Heart:   :Mljac:

----------


## †marival

MG .... na mjestu gdje sada imamo kafić 11 godina smo imali mali dučan ... i došao veliki i zatvorilo nas ... pa 8 mjeseci smo čekali da 
sanaderovci dozvole da se u istom prostoru otvori kafić ( novi neki zakon stupio na snagu) pa dozvolilo do 31.12.07. pa sada produžili kao da ništa nije bilo .... 
i sada opet zakoni i zabrane .... 

vjeruj mi da je naše zdravlje ostalo u svim tim godinama kolebanja i vladanja i najmanje što me ugrožava je popušena cigareta uz kavu u omiljenom kafiću   :Rolling Eyes:  

gita75   :Heart:

----------


## Tashunica

ja sam pušač. nisam kroničarka, kutija mi bude po 7-8 dana, ali volim zapaliti. 
razumijem pušače i samoj mi ponekad smeta miris dima na odjeći ili u kosi, ako sam duže bila u zadimljenom prostoru. ako nekome u društvu smeta cigareta strpit ću se ili ću se odvojiti i zapaliti.

čitanjem ove teme stječe se dojam da će se stupanjem na snagu ovog zakona puno toga promijeniti. kafići će biti puni nepušača koji će konačno doći na svoje, roditelji će moći nesmetano s djecom u kafić, neće biti smrada odjeće, kose... i sve je to super i neka bude tako.
samo me zanima čemu onda odbijanje tu i tamo kojeg pušačkog kafića? zašto svaki petnaesti ili dvadeseti kafić ne bi bio pušački pa da i mi imamo svoje veselje!?

----------


## TATA MATA

> čega da se sramim? ja iza svojih izjava stojim





> pasti će im promet za 10% onih okorjelih pušača koji ne mogu izdržati 30 min bez nikotina
> 
> ostali će se prilagoditi, izdržati će da ne zapale
> i to je dobro i za njih
> 19 cigara/dan je bolje nego 20 cigara/dan


Ako je tako...onda te molim da mi pokazes Izvor ovih svojih podataka !

Dat cu ti samo jedan primjer...ako se jednostrano donese Zakon o nepušenju !
Jedan moj poznanik ima ugostiteljski objekt sa 15 zaposlenih...ako mu padne poslovanje za 20 %, a kamoli za duplo više kako pokazuju statisticki podaci iz ostalih zemalja, onda ti jednostavnom racunicom zbroj koliko ljudi ostaje bez posla odnosno koliko obitelji ostaje bez kruha.

----------


## ms. ivy

marival, kužim tvoju perspektivu. no budući da imaš iskustva s poslovanjem u našoj državi i provođenjem zakona i propisa, koliko bi po tvojoj procjeni trebalo da svi kafići opet _propuše_?

----------


## AdioMare

> samo me zanima čemu onda odbijanje tu i tamo kojeg pušačkog kafića? zašto svaki petnaesti ili dvadeseti kafić ne bi bio pušački pa da i mi imamo svoje veselje!?


To ni meni nije jasno. Ali su mi pojasnili tako što bi nakon nekog vremena vlasnici kafića potrčali za većim profitom i uskoro bi se svi kafići registrirali kao pušački.
Uz toliko deklariranih nepušača (samo na ovom topicu) s navikom (ili željom) odlaženja u kafiće ja i dalje ne znam kako je to moguće, no predajem se.

----------


## petarpan

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> samo me zanima čemu onda odbijanje tu i tamo kojeg pušačkog kafića? zašto svaki petnaesti ili dvadeseti kafić ne bi bio pušački pa da i mi imamo svoje veselje!?
> 
> 
> To ni meni nije jasno. Ali su mi pojasnili tako što bi nakon nekog vremena vlasnici kafića potrčali za većim profitom i uskoro bi se svi kafići registrirali kao pušački.
> Uz toliko deklariranih nepušača (samo na ovom topicu) s navikom (ili željom) odlaženja u kafiće ja i dalje ne znam kako je to moguće, no predajem se.


+ što bi oni svi sad navrli u kafiće   :Grin:

----------


## †marival

ivy jes da sam iskusna ... ali ne i vidovita   :Love:  

- zakoni i propisi se olako donose, a kasnije se sagledavaju posljedice i vrlo teško priznaju da su bili u krivu  :?  :/ 
- nadam se da će prevladati zdrav razum te ljudima dati slobodu izbora kao prvo onima kojima je ugostiteljstvo egzistencija, a zatim pušaćima i nepušaćima
- ili referendum   :Grin:   pa uz NATO i Mamićev stadion možemo i ovo zaokružiti   :Laughing:  
- a ako se zakon donese stvar je inspektora koliko će to uspjeti kontrorirati ... vjerojatno u Zagrebu i većim gradovima da .. ali ja mislim da će Štef u Špićkovini, Ante u Hršćevanima, Stipe u Nečujmu ili Matan u Markovcima .... i dalje uživati u svojim porocima   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Ništa mi nije jasno. Pa kao da su nepušački kafići zamišljeni isključivo za mame s djecom :?. Ljudi moji, ima masu nepušača koji se dime u kafićima bezveze i ne žele to - kao što su se prije bezveze dimili u svim zatvorenim prostorima. Većina high-payer mlade ekipe procijenila bih da je nepušačka, ne radi se tu o mamama s djecom. Apsolutno se slažem s fritulicom - neće ugostitelji propasti, nisu niti u jednoj zemlji, a to što sad ceh paničari - so what, to je prva panična reakcija na nužne investicije, da sam u tom cehu i ja bih vjerojatno tako jer koja mi je korist od promjena, i probala bih sve to svalit na leđa onog prijestupnika koji će zapalit, ali ovako je državi lakše kontrolirat stvar. Narod će se naviknut, kao što su se navikli Irci i Talijani i Amerikanci itd., kao što se navikao da se na poslu ne puši za radnim stolom, da se vezuju pojasevi dok se vozi, da se ne baca smeće po cesti, da se skuplja novinski papir i boce itd. itd.  Hoćete reći da u tim zemljama nema ugostiteljskih objekata i da se restorani i kafići tamo ne isplate  :?.

----------


## ina33

Pardon "nepušački kafići" = "nepušenje u kafićima".

----------


## ina33

> - a ako se zakon donese stvar je inspektora koliko će to uspjeti kontrorirati ... vjerojatno u Zagrebu i većim gradovima da .. ali ja mislim da će Štef u Špićkovini, Ante u Hršćevanima, Stipe u Nečujmu ili Matan u Markovcima .... i dalje uživati u svojim porocima


Slažem se apsolutno - sve prvo kreće iz centra, a onda se širi. Meni je bitno da krene centar, pa ako će Štef, Ante i Stipe "uživat u porocima" još koju godinicu... nije mi to toliko bitno - to mi je marginalija - meni je bitno ovo di je većina stanovništva, a poslije to ide i šire po prirodi stvari.

----------


## ina33

A argumenti u stilu - ionako je puno štetnije ovo ili ono - ozonska rupa, GMO hrana, ispušni plinovi itd. - su mi bezveze. Najbolje da lipo pustimo sve kvragu... Naravno da nije - nego borit se za ekološke stvari, čišći zrak itd. na svakom koraku - od benzina, korištenja struje, većih nameta za zagađivanje okoliša, do cigareta. Meni sve to logično i nije mi argument - a kad su već ispušni plinovi, zašto da se ne dimi i iz cigareta, ionako ćemo svi u zrak odletit ko zna kad zbog zagađenosti... Ajmo to sve dijelom probat preokrenut - što je u tom loše?

----------


## maria71

o vidim da je ovdje bilo kreševo....

htjela sam napisati par riječi  no odustajem- jer bih po svojoj vlastitoj procjeni dobila ban4life-neki si sudionici svašta dopuštaju i to im prolazi, i neka glavno da iskorijenimo pušače.
 :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Slažem se da je bilo malo kreševo... Ali, ne radi se o iskorijenjivanju pušača, radi se o tome da ljudi manje puše, da se pušenje kao navika ne ohrabruje, da ima sve manje mladih pušača itd...

----------


## MGrubi

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> samo me zanima čemu onda odbijanje tu i tamo kojeg pušačkog kafića? zašto svaki petnaesti ili dvadeseti kafić ne bi bio pušački pa da i mi imamo svoje veselje!?
> 
> 
> To ni meni nije jasno. Ali su mi pojasnili tako što bi nakon nekog vremena vlasnici kafića potrčali za većim profitom i uskoro bi se svi kafići registrirali kao pušački.
> Uz toliko deklariranih nepušača (samo na ovom topicu) s navikom (ili željom) odlaženja u kafiće ja i dalje ne znam kako je to moguće, no predajem se.


da ti objasnim: jer će nepušači sebe "žrtvovati" radi ekipe pojedinaca iz ekipe koji puše i otiči u kafić u kojem je dozvoljeno pušenje
dakako da je bolje ne specijalizirati se za one kojima je važniji čist zrak od ekipe

meni  je neugodno ako trebam poznanika zamoliti da ne puši u prisustvu koje kčeri (eto, sebe zanemarujem u tim situacijama). kao da narušavam neko njegovo "pravo" ... a to je naopako, bilo bi normalno da on mene upita smije li zapaliti

----------


## fritulica1

Zaštita zdravlja nepušača: Rezime nakon godinu dana primjene zakona.
Čini se da je zakon o pušenju postigao cilj: broj pušača se smanjio (preko pola milijuna talijana reklo je "zbogom" pušenju), a povećao se broj onih koji žele prestati pušiti. Imajući u vidu jednu američku studiju koja pokazuje postojanje veze između uvođenja zabrane pušenja na javnim mjestima i smanjenja učestalosti hospitalizacija zbog akutnog srčanog infarkta, Ministarstvo zdravstva (Italije) je provelo studiju u suradnji s nekoliko regija. Rezultati su ohrabrujući, bolovanja su se smanjila za 7%. 
U međuvremenu su se povećale socijalne razlike među korisnicima duhana, veću sklonost pušenju pokazuju osobe koje žive u lošijim socio-ekonomskim uvjetima; broj pušača je to veći što je obrazovanje niže.





> _Tutela della salute dei non fumatori: un bilancio dopo un anno di applicazione della legge. 
> La legge sul fumo sembra aver centrato l’obiettivo: le file dei fumatori si spopolano (oltre mezzo milione di italiani ha detto addio alle sigarette) e quelle di chi vuole smettere si infoltiscono. Prendendo spunto da uno studio americano, che dimostra l’esistenza di un’associazione tra introduzione del divieto di fumo nei luoghi pubblici e riduzione della frequenza di ricoveri per infarto acuto del miocardio, il Ministero della Salute ha condotto uno studio in collaborazione con alcun Regioni (Piemonte, Friuli, Lazio e Campania). I risultati, anche se sono ancora preliminari e parziali, sono incoraggianti: vi č stato un calo delle degenze del 7%. 
>  Sono aumentate nel contempo le disuguaglianze sociali nel consumo del tabacco, con una maggiore propensione al fumo tra le persone in condizioni socio-economiche meno favorevoli; il numero dei fumatori aumenta con la diminuzione del titolo di studio._


Izvor:žuta štampa (ispričavam s zbog manjkavog preciziranja izvora, na brzinu sam kopirala i stisnula klik)

Malo sam googlala pa sam našla i sljedeće: 
PRIJE PRIMJENE ZAKONA: 
Talijanski ugostitelji bili su uvjereni da će podnijeti značajan gubitak od 20% - 25%. 
4 0d 10 posjetitelja ugostiteljskih lokala bili su pušači•

POSLIJE PRIMJENE ZAKONA (3 godine kasnije) ZAKLJUČCI: 
U ugost. lokalima gotovo nitko ne puši. 
Zakon funkcionira iako nema čestih nadgledanja od strane policije. Klijenti su zadovoljni. 
Vrlo mali broj ugostitelja zabilježio je smanjenje profita.

----------


## maria71

Zanima me kako će biti kod nas za 3 godine. 

zbog ugostitelja se nadam da im promet neće pasti.

----------


## MGrubi

hoće, koji tjedan-dva

ka i sa 0,0  promila

a onda će se ljudi prilagoditi
ipak je bitnija kava i druženje nego nikotin (odeš van , usisaš nikotin u 2 min i vratiš se ekipi)

----------


## fritulica1

> zbog ugostitelja se nadam da im promet neće pasti.


 I ja isto.




> a onda će se ljudi prilagoditi 
> ipak je bitnija kava i druženje nego nikotin (odeš van , usisaš nikotin u 2 min i vratiš se ekipi)


 Mislim da će biti upravo ovako!  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Marija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zbog ugostitelja se nadam da im promet neće pasti.
> 
> 
>  I ja isto.
> 
> 
> ...


x

----------


## †marival

optimizam Vam je divan cure   :Grin:  
želi neka iznajmiti moj kafić na 3 godine   :Grin:  

i bdw ... danas sam saznala da je u gradu bilo otvoreno par kafića za nepušaće ... i vrlo brzo su propali ...

u ovoj situaciji mogu samo reći - živi bili pa vidjeli ... srećom da bar još godinu dana neće biti primjene ovog zakona  :D

----------


## MGrubi

supeer   :Rolling Eyes:  
još će nenavučeni klinci gledatii i uvjeravati se kako je skrooz cool piti kavicu čavrljati i onako fakinski pušiti duhan 

nije li to "krasno"
 :/

----------


## fritulica1

> srećom da bar još godinu dana neće biti primjene ovog zakona  :D


 Da...više posla za vas i medicinare! :/

----------


## ina33

Marival, najbolje iskoristite to vrijeme da se pripremite za ev. investicije, ako budu bile potrebne. Ja isto mislim da čim se prije uvede - to bolje za zdravlje sviju nas.

----------


## †marival

nemam šta investirat u 15 m 2 konzumnog prostora .... već sam negdje rekla da želim da moj kafić postane čahura za pušaće ( možda prođe   :Laughing:  )

----------


## MGrubi

pa skinete prozore i vrata, postanete "vanjski" prostor i napravite od toga foru, đir...

barmen u jakni
gosti u jakni
malo umjetnog snijega
.. i eto

----------


## sladjanaf

> supeer   
> još će nenavučeni klinci gledatii i uvjeravati se kako je skrooz cool piti kavicu čavrljati i onako fakinski pušiti duhan 
> 
> nije li to "krasno"
>  :/


a ovo moraliziranje mi je stvarno   :Rolling Eyes:  

da, sigurno će taj klinac vidjeti mene i odlučiti da će i on početi pušiti cigarete.
ili još bolje, vidjet će mene kako ne pušim pa ni on sigurno neće početi.

od doma se to nosi, ne nauči se to u prolazu.

----------


## †marival

u praksi djeca roditelja pušaća budu nepušaći, a kod nepušaća pušaći  :Smile: 

moj sin od 13,5g mene gleda svaki dan i zakorjeli je protivnik pušenja - čak je ostavio i curu jer je počela pušiti   :Grin:   - njemu je sport, zdrava hrana i učenje životni cilj   :Heart:  

skrenuli smo definitivno sa teme   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> u praksi djeca roditelja pušaća budu nepušaći, a kod nepušaća pušaći


Ne mora biti - evo ovi moji chain smokeri koje ja znam - djeca u pubertetu - svi puše. Sigurno ima i ovih primjera koje ti navodiš, di djeca rade sve kontra roditeljima. Osnov je da se pušenje obeshrabruje kao navika i bit će ga manje, ondje gdje je "normalno" ima ga više.

----------


## MalenaMM

ja se samo nadam da zakon neće smanjiti poslovanje ugostitelja, time povećati zaposlenost ljudi...

Nadam se da će se oko njega dobro voditi konstruktivne rasprave.
jer, ruku na srce, mi nismo Italija ili ne znam ni ja koja zemlja.

Puno je trulog u našoj državi, a svi ovi instant-zakoni samo je ugrožavaju.

Napominjem, nemam ništa protiv pušačkih i nepušačkih zona, kafića, restorana. Ali jednostavno mislim da je tako što kod nas teško izvedivo.

Razumijem one ZA i one PROTIV takvog zakona.
Neki bi otišli, sjeli na kavu i zapalili, a neki bi sjedili, pijuckali kavu ili sokić bez dima cigare.

No, onakvo rezoniranje, da će takav zakon uvjetovati da mladež ne poseže za cigarom su mi suviše  :/  :?   :Rolling Eyes:  

I, iako sam pušač, ovakav zakon ne bi uveliko promijenio moje (ne)odlaženje u neki kafić. Tu sam poprilično ravnodušna.

No, stavljam se u kožu onih koji imaju takav jedan kafić gdje većina pušača zalazi. Kako će se to odraziti na njihov promet? I ovjde ne mislim na velike objekte, nego upravo na male. Dovoljan će biti jedan mjesec ili dva tako slabog prometa da se pozatvaraju.
I da, možemo se osvrnuti na otvaranje velikih trgovačkih centara i zatvaranja manjih. Ali, zar nismo tu nešto i naučili???

Na koncu, otvaranjem jednog trgovačkog centra stotine ljudi je dobilo posao. Možda su se tu čak našli i oni koji su radili u manjim trgovinicama.

Ako ćemo ići tako, onda otvorimo velike kafićke lance (karikiram). Pa nek se većina onih iz manjih ipak ne nađe na cesti.

Iskreno, iako sam pušač koji je iznimno osjetljiv po pitanju drugih koji puše i koji neće zapaliti "bilo kuda cigara svuda", stavljam se u kožu onih koji ovise o tom zakonu. U kožu onih koji imaju potpuno pravo pobuniti se sada, prije, a ne kasnije kad sve bude rečeno i napisano.

----------


## MalenaMM

A tko će odlaziti u kafić, na koji način, s kim...sasvim je suvišno.

Zašto jedna mama s djetetom ne bi zasjela i odmorila se kojih desetak minuta uz kavu?!
Zašto ne bi jedna obitelj zasjela na vruću čokoladu?!
Zašto dijete ne bi popilo kakav čaj ili sok u istome?!

I sasvim razumijem tu želju.
Dok sam šetala s kumčetom, htjeli smo otići i sjesti na sok. Zar smo trebali zaobići kafić jer to nije mjesto za NAS?!
Naravno da smo tražili neki u kojem nema dima i zapaljenih cigara. I imali smo izbor. Jel netko trebao sa strane to komentirati da sam JA neobzirna i da što imam tražiti s mališanom u kafiću?!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ina33

Ja bih samo rekla da koža sviju nas ovisi o tom zakonu - taj zakon ne dira samo ugostitelje - dira svih - od pušača, ugostitelja, nepušača itd. Pa tako svaka, ajmo to reći, "interesna skupina" u ovome, zastupa "svoje interese". "Moji interesi" su zdravije okružje za svih, što manje dima svugdje - pa se u tom smislu javljam kao oduševljeni entuzijast za promjene.

----------


## MalenaMM

> Ja bih samo rekla da koža sviju nas ovisi o tom zakonu - taj zakon ne dira samo ugostitelje - dira svih - od pušača, ugostitelja, nepušača itd. Pa tako svaka, ajmo to reći, "interesna skupina" u ovome, zastupa "svoje interese". "Moji interesi" su zdravije okružje za svih, što manje dima svugdje - pa se u tom smislu javljam kao oduševljeni entuzijast za promjene.


I vjerovala ili   :Smile:   totalno te razumijem.
Možda će me to svrstati u skupinu neokorjelih pušača, al eto, riskiram   :Grin:  

Ali, želim reći da samo razumijem one koji se toliko tome protive, koji imaju određene sumnje, koji se boje za vlastitu egzistenciju... Ništa drugo.

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja bih samo rekla da koža sviju nas ovisi o tom zakonu - taj zakon ne dira samo ugostitelje - dira svih - od pušača, ugostitelja, nepušača itd. Pa tako svaka, ajmo to reći, "interesna skupina" u ovome, zastupa "svoje interese". "Moji interesi" su zdravije okružje za svih, što manje dima svugdje - pa se u tom smislu javljam kao oduševljeni entuzijast za promjene.
> 
> 
> I vjerovala ili    totalno te razumijem.
> Možda će me to svrstati u skupinu neokorjelih pušača, al eto, riskiram   
> 
> Ali, želim reći da samo razumijem one koji se toliko tome protive, koji imaju određene sumnje, koji se boje za vlastitu egzistenciju... Ništa drugo.


Razumijem i ja, a uvjerena sam da svaka "interesna skupina" razumije dijelom i onu drugu. Ali, ja sam opet ZA za zakon   :Kiss: , tako da slabe vajde drugima od mog razumijevanja, u stvari, a i vice-versa, bojim se.

----------


## MalenaMM

ina33, ovo postaje kao ulični rat   :Razz:  

Želim reći da ja kao PUŠAČ nemam ništa protiv toga.
OK, priznajem, možda bi mi sad bilo čudno sjesti u kafić s frendicom i da ne zapalimo jednu. Možda bi zbog toga radije organizirale kućno druženje. Zbilja ne znam i ne mogu sa sigurnošću tvrditi.

No, tko zna koliko bi burno i sama reagirala da se tiče mog posla?!

Ovako, shvaćam barem tako, moj izbor (a i izbor one ostale pušačke populacije) hoću li se odlučiti na kafić-kavu bez cigare, ili kućnu uz cigaru, direktno utječe na one koji posluju tim kafićem.
Kamo sreće da zbog ovoga zakona svi nepušači (koji su do tog trena ostajali doma) pohrle u kafiće! Možda bi tad ostala ravnoteža.

Razumiješ na što mislim?

----------


## div

I ja sam isto Za taj zakon :D  .....ali mislim da je to još 1mj-2mj moglo pričekati i rješavati prvenstveno  to poskupljenje hrane u ljepoj našoj :/ 

_________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## fritulica1

> jer, ruku na srce, mi nismo Italija ili ne znam ni ja koja zemlja. 
> 
> Puno je trulog u našoj državi, a svi ovi instant-zakoni samo je ugrožavaju.


A kakva smo mi to zemlja? Zemlja koja za razliku od Irske i Italije (uskoro Francuske, Portugala...) ne može bez dima ni pod razno? Balkanska zemlja? 

Kažeš da je puno toga trulo u Hrvatskoj, ali zašto da bude još trulije?
Nadam se da zabrana pušenja neće biti instant zakon. 
A što se tiče ugostitelja, možda će se morati malo više potruditi, obogatiti i osmisliti ponudu, i svoju klijentelu će sigurno imati.




> stavljam se u kožu onih koji ovise o tom zakonu. U kožu onih koji imaju potpuno pravo pobuniti se sada, prije, a ne kasnije kad sve bude rečeno i napisano.


 Baš kako kaže ina33, svi mi ovisimo o tom zakonu.

----------


## MalenaMM

Fritulica1,

ma ne govorim o dimu, govorim o standardu.
Gle, moje je mišljenje da se bavimo previše nekim drugim poslovima kojima bi se približili takvim zemljama nego da se bavimo plaćama koje miruju i namirnicama koje poskupljuju.

Možda ti je promaklo da apsolutno prihvaćam sve pozitivno što bi ovaj zakon donio.

Ali u državi gdje vlada brine oko toga hoće li cijela RH populacija imati e-mail adrese, gdje se donose zakoni o nula promila pa se ispravljaju; u državi gdje  se spomenu državni ispiti i testovi za diplome (pa se isti navodi ispravljaju); u državi gdje trebaju doći izbori da se uopće uzme u razmatranje delimitiranje p.naknada...U takvoj državi me brinu ovakvi zakoni.

I ne, ne želim da bude trulije.
Želim  bolje zbog sebe, tebe, nas, naše djece...

I zasigurno je utopija imati zemlju, živjeti u njoj, gdje će biti sretni i zadovoljni.
Ali muči me to što ćemo se svi mi po forumima baviti ovakvim zakonima koji možda dođu i odu, možda dođu i ostanu, a u međuvremenu će se odvijati puno veće stvari koje možda u ovakvim raspravama nećemo ni primjetiti.

Nije to pojedinačna kritika ni tebi, ni meni, ni pušačima ni nepušačima nego cijelom društvu...

----------


## MalenaMM

> A što se tiče ugostitelja, možda će se morati malo više potruditi, obogatiti i osmisliti ponudu, i svoju klijentelu će sigurno imati.


I onda neka država donese odgovarajuće zakone i njima olakšaju da uopće mogu proširiti svoju ponudu.

Nije ovo rat pušača i nepušača.
Svatko svoje razloge ima.

Gle, možemo mi tu naklapati, a tko će znati kako će naš narod reagirati?!
Jel tko proveo kakve ankete? Raspitao se?
Jesu li provedena istraživanja o tome kako bi ovaj zakon i na koji način utjecao na posao ugostiteljstva?!

Budimo realni, 0 promila je stajalo na snazi, al se još uvijek pilo. Zabrane o kupovini alkoholnih i duhanskih proizvoda još stoje, al eto, klinci još kupuju cugu i pljugu.
Ljudi i dalje voze bez AS-a, ostavljaju klince u autu.


I zakon je i dalje stajao. Kršenje je zamijećeno u koliko slučajeva? Koliko je kazni zabilježeno? Koliko je kazni naplaćeno?

Ne držim ja tu niti jednu stranu. Samo sumnjam u cijelu državu i njene zakone, te provođenje istih.

----------


## fritulica1

> U takvoj državi me brinu ovakvi zakoni.


 Jasno je da je puno toga potrebno mijenjati, ali ja ovakav zakon vidim samo kao korak naprijed, nikako nazad.




> Ali muči me to što ćemo se svi mi po forumima baviti ovakvim zakonima koji možda dođu i odu, možda dođu i ostanu, a u međuvremenu će se odvijati puno veće stvari koje možda u ovakvim raspravama nećemo ni primjetiti.


A čuj, raspravljamo mi ovdje i o ulošcima, pranju vagine, kakama, kako se spremaju mozgovi i trebaju li se jesti...a u isto vrijeme, tko zna kakve se "krupne" stvari odvijaju u državnoj politici i kakvi se zakoni donose. Što, trebamo li se osjećati krivima zbog toga? 
Mislim da s punim pravom možemo nastaviti raspravljati o zakonu o nepušenju. Ako se uopće još što ima za reći.




> Jel tko proveo kakve ankete? Raspitao se?


 Pa, evo, u tom smislu nam nešto govori i ova rasprava.

----------


## Loryblue

ja sam okorjeli pušač, ali ipak pozdravljam novi zakon.
možda prestanem pušit (ah koji lažni optimizam  :Laughing:  )
a onda bi volila da se donese zakon o zabrani prežderavanja jer bi se umisto lulušenju okrenila frižideru  :Grin:

----------


## fritulica1

> I onda neka država donese odgovarajuće zakone i njima olakšaju da uopće mogu proširiti svoju ponudu.


 Ovo potpisujem!




> Samo sumnjam u cijelu državu i njene zakone, te provođenje istih


 Hm...moram priznati da i ovo razumijem, ipak se nadam da će sve krenuti u pozitivnijem pravcu. 
A što se tiče konkretno provođenja zakona o nepušenju; u autobusima, na katedrama, sjednicama, na hodnicima fakulteta, na radnim mjestima se više ne puši, dakle ipak je funkcioniralo.

----------


## MalenaMM

fritulica1,

vidim ja da smo na istom drvetu, samo na malo različitim granama  :Smile:  

Ili je to sve samo zbog ovog "pisanog" razgovora?

Ma, možemo mi sad razvezat o novim pomrčinama i planetima, ulošcima, mom gadnom PMS-u koji dolazi 2-3 puta godišnje. nema problema!

Samo kažem da nam (narodu cijelom) često bacaju neke bube u uši od kojih ništa ne bude nego samo crvenilo i svrbež...

----------


## MalenaMM

A dodat ću da što se tiče tog provođenja zakona, mogu nabrojati primjere gdje sam vidjela da ga krše tako očito...  :Rolling Eyes:  

I to je ono žalosno.
Zato se i pitam o svemu tome...  :/

----------


## ina33

> Gle, možemo mi tu naklapati, a tko će znati kako će naš narod reagirati?!
> Jel tko proveo kakve ankete? Raspitao se?


Naš narod - to smo svi mi   :Love: . Ja ću, recimo, kao dio našeg naroda - bit oduševljena. A evo mi tu se tu razgovaramo u različitim stajalištima, ja ne mislim da je ovo ulični rat, samo svi smo mi pripadnici "našeg naroda" - svačija mala kap pomaže ga tkati i bistrimo svak svoje stajalište  :Love: .  A bilo koga ko mene pita, a i bez da me pita - ja ću mu reć što ja mislim. A ono što ja mislim je da mislim da će to biti dobro.

----------


## anima

Ja mislim da svi vi nepušači koji kao sad odjednom budu nahrupili u kafiće, da su to gluposti! Ako ste htjeli ići u kafiće, mogli ste to i prije. Ok, bez djeteta, ali čisto sumnjam da budete i sad išli s djecom po kafićima. Zašto? Pa zato što se u slatičarnicama npr. nikad nije smjelo pušit, pa nije da su sad slastičarnice rasturale od prodaje i bile prepune. A isto tako i na ljetnim terasama, nije baš da ima dječice..

----------


## ms. ivy

što si točno htjela reći ovim postom?

zašto bi itko morao _nahrupiti_ u kafiće?

govorimo o pravu svakoga od nas da, prema svojoj želji i potrebi, boravi u javnom prostoru bez da mu netko drugi pritom ugrožava zdravlje.

ne govorimo o _nahrupljivanju_, niti govorimo isključivo o djeci.

/ispada da pušači ne rade ništa drugo osim sjedenja po birtijama, pa bi ih eto sad trebao netko zamijeniti   :Rolling Eyes:  /

----------


## Dijana

> supeer   
> još će nenavučeni klinci gledatii i uvjeravati se kako je skrooz cool piti kavicu čavrljati i onako fakinski pušiti duhan 
> 
> nije li to "krasno"
>  :/


mgrubi, pa za klince nema ni u kavici ničeg dobrog. (oko duvana se svi slažemo). Klinci nemaju šta tražiti u kafiću, (ne mislim na to da su s roditeljima i popiju sokić) a to što ih ipak ima puno, pokazatelj je da u društvu nešto ne štima. Ja ću se jako truditi da moja kćer ni ne primiriše kavi prije punoljetstva, tada ima pravo odlučivanja.

----------


## maria71

kafići su mamipare kao i iks stvari u životu....no sve je pitanje odgoja

da ja nisam kao mala mamu pratila po kavama ne bih sad imala fiksaciju na birtiju-znači ona je kriva  :Grin:  

da su mi predavanja na faksu bila redovita, također ne bih razvila sklonsot ka cigareti  i kavi

osobni rekord, 93 god, samo  rijetki imaju mobitele, kolegica i ja čekamo profa za konzultacije oko seminarskog  koji je preduvjet za diplomski

ona dežura na parkingu, ja na faksu, pa odemo u birc jer nam stražu čuva čistačica, da bi oko 2 ,a došle smo oko 9, jedan drugi profesor hladnokrvno priopćio da je taj naš na 6 tjednom putovanju  :Teletubbies:  

na drugom kontinentu, pa da sam bila smirena ko dalaj lama ,nakon ovog bi počela brstiti duvan ko krava šarenka....

----------


## anima

pa ms.ivy, ja stvarno ne znam što točno tebi nije jasno u ovom mom postu?

Koliko sam ja primjetila, jer su sami rekli, većina će ih sad u kafiće jer se ne puši, a koji put će povesti i djecu, što dosad nisu mogli, od razumije se, pušača!

----------


## Dijana

ajvi , evo reći ću ti ja kako to vidim. Po postovima ovdje ispada kao da su nepušači jedva dočekali ovaj zakon jer eto konačno će moći ići u kafiće kad im se prohtije, zato ovo "nahrupiti".
Ja sam nepušač, i mene se to zaista vrlo malo dotikavle, jer sam jako rijetko u kafiću, naravno, draže mi je da ću sada (odnosno kad prođe zakon) moći ući u bilo koji, a ne tražiti kakvu slastičarnu, ali ne shvaćam ovo uopće kao neki veeliki trijumf nepušača nad pušačima, ma nekako mi rasprava ima neki, s oproštenjem, zluradi prizvuk (što je naravno subjektivno), kao eto, prije smo mi patili, sada evo, patite se vi malo...

----------


## sladjanaf

ms.ivy, pa valjda si pročitala sve postove. skoro svi nepušači su oduševljeni novim zakonom jer će sad moći voditi djecu u kafiće. po zimi. 

u tom smislu "nahrupiti". jer ako u jedan kafić dođu samo oni koi su ovdje rekli da će sad moći bez problema u kafić po zimi, to će već biti velika grupa ljudi.

----------


## TATA MATA

I dalje mislim da je pametnije da cigarete poskupe na 200 kuna kutija, nego se na ovakav nacin ulizivat EU.
Poštivat cu Zakon ali se ne moram slagat sa njim.
Kao što mislim da je odredba vezanja pojasa za odrasle u autu isto tako bedasta.

Ja sa Vitom nisam isao u kafice ni do sada, a necu ni od sada...odemo u parkic ili jednostavno secemo...po ljeti sjednemo na terasu i popijemo kakao.

Ni u mojoj kuci se ne puši...izađem van i zapalim.

Ono kaj mene najviše boli od svega je to kaj nam životi pocinju licit na VelikogBrata...totalno smo instruirani, povodljivi, nadgledani, uštogljeni, prilagođeni. 
 :/

----------


## sladjanaf

uauuu, u isto vrijeme...

----------


## Zorana

Dijana, na sto tocno mislis kad kazes da u drustvu nesto ne stima jer u kaficima ima dosta djece?
Mislis li opcenito da to nisu mjesta za djecu ili da kafici kao takvi nisu mjesta za djecu jer djeci nisu prilagodjeni? Bi li se po tebi problem mogao rijesiti prilagodjavanjem ugostiteljskih objekata djeci? (ne svih, naravno)
Ovo pitam jer se svaki put najezim kad vidim ili citam o slicnoj problematici koja uvijek vuce na to da su djeca u odredjenim prostorima nepozeljna.

----------


## sladjanaf

ma meni je ovo ko BiH.

zemlja u kojoj ekonomije skoro da i nema, bruto nacionalni dohodak niži od albanskog, pravna država je nepoznat pojam, ali donešen je zakon o zabrani pričanja viceva o plavušama na javnim mjestima   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Stijena

> što si točno htjela reći ovim postom?
> 
> zašto bi itko morao _nahrupiti_ u kafiće?
> 
> govorimo o pravu svakoga od nas da, prema svojoj želji i potrebi, boravi u javnom prostoru bez da mu netko drugi pritom ugrožava zdravlje.
> 
> ne govorimo o _nahrupljivanju_, niti govorimo isključivo o djeci.
> 
> /ispada da pušači ne rade ništa drugo osim sjedenja po birtijama, pa bi ih eto sad trebao netko zamijeniti   /


da, ni meni ovo baš nije jasno....
kad sam na početku ovog topica komentirala da ćemo sad konačno i mi trudnice i roditelji nepušači s malom djecom moći na kavu u kafić, a da nas pritom netko ne truje, uopće mi nije bila namjera svakodnevno ih pohađati, a još manje s djetetom sjediti tamo satima. Ali, da i mi ostali imamo na to pravo, pa čini mi se da imamo!

----------


## Zorana

Tata mata, zasto zakon koji promovira i stiti zdravlje gradjana odredjene drzave smatras ulizivanjem EU? To sto se zakon prije nije donio vjerovatno govori vise o stanju svijesti i opcoj klimi nego o stupnju ulizivanja nekome.

----------


## maria71

> ma meni je ovo ko BiH.
> 
> zemlja u kojoj ekonomije skoro da i nema, bruto nacionalni dohodak niži od albanskog, pravna država je nepoznat pojam, ali donešen je zakon o zabrani pričanja viceva o plavušama na javnim mjestima


 :shock:  ma jel stvarno ili.....

----------


## ms. ivy

ah, vi ste onda čitale malo drugačije od mene.   :Smile:

----------


## anima

Stvar i je samo u tome što današnji kafići nisu prilagođeni djeci, ne radi se o tome da sad djeca nisu za kafiće, ok, ako se ne puši, ne pije,  popije se sokić, kolačić, ok , zašto ne?

Mada ja ne znam da bi mogla s drugom mamom sjedit u kafiću i pričat, dok nam djeca mirno sjede  :/ , dobro, sjedit će mirno možda dok pojedu kolač, a onda? Po meni samo zato kafići nisu za djecu, za djecu je park, igraonica, negdje gdje je zabava...

----------


## Dijana

> Dijana, na sto tocno mislis kad kazes da u drustvu nesto ne stima jer u kaficima ima dosta djece?
> Mislis li opcenito da to nisu mjesta za djecu ili da kafici kao takvi nisu mjesta za djecu jer djeci nisu prilagodjeni? Bi li se po tebi problem mogao rijesiti prilagodjavanjem ugostiteljskih objekata djeci? (ne svih, naravno)
> Ovo pitam jer se svaki put najezim kad vidim ili citam o slicnoj problematici koja uvijek vuce na to da su djeca u odredjenim prostorima nepozeljna.


Zorana, mogla si malo pažljivije čitati post. Ja nemam ništa protiv da roditelji vode klince u kafiće. JA se u tome ne vidim, ne zamjeram drugima. Govorila sam o klincima koji SAMOSTALNO odlaze na kavice u kafićima, a mgrubi je napisala, da kad veći idu na kavice, bolje da ne vide nekog tko dimi, jer bi možda i oni htjeli. Na to sam se referirala kad sam napisala da s dimom ili bez, mislim da klinci ne bi trebali piti kavu, ni doma, ni u kafiću. A moj pojam klinci su od 14-18 godina.

----------


## anima

> ah, vi ste onda čitale malo drugačije od mene.


da, bit će da je tako   :Smile:

----------


## vikiikatja

pratim, ali mi se neda prepucavati, pa ću reći samo ovo:
Jadan je Sanader ako se misli EU dodvoriti Zakonom o zabrani pušenja, jer to je, ruku na srce jedino što u ovom trenutku može, hoću reći to mu je najlakše. Ne može progurati ZERP, a ni tu doma ne može sprovesti reforme. Niti jedne vrste. Pa će onda uvesti Zakon o nepušenju da njime prikaže svoje reformističko djelovanje.
Država treba služiti kao servis. Jer je to bila inicijalna ideja stvaranja države. Služiti kao servis građanima, znači provoditi odluke nakon što narod izrekne svoju volju. 
Referendumi za našeg Premijera ne postoje. Valjda ne razumije taj pojam. Ok, imamo predstavnike u Saboru koji nas zastupaju, ali ne sjećam se javnih tribina organiziranih o bilo kojem važnijem pitanju.
I zbog toga sam frustrirana. 
U ovom trenutku nije važno jesam li ili nisam pušač, jer pitam se što je slijedeće!?
I da li zaista mislite da je to pitanje trenutno najvažnije pitanje oko kojeg on treba trošiti energiju i vrijeme?! 
Toliko ste se raspisali oko toga, a tema koju su Anjica, Sorci i druge cure pokrenule zbog nejednakosti=diskriminacije malih Srba koji nisu dobili božićne poklone prošla je sa dva i pol posta. Bravo.
Bojim se štetnog utjecaja ove političke garniture!!! Može li mi tko pomoći?

----------


## Ailish

> I dalje mislim da je pametnije da cigarete poskupe na 200 kuna kutija


aha, pa da se opet ne može proć po cesti da ti netko ne prišapne ne uho "cigarete?"




> Kao što mislim da je odredba vezanja pojasa za odrasle u autu isto tako bedasta.


bila bi bedasta kad bi sve troškove liječenja snosio onaj tko je stradao nevezan, a ne porezni obveznici i vlasnici automobila koji plaćaju osiguranje

----------


## apricot

vikiikatja, na tom topicu je naknadno napisano kako uopće nije bila riječ o diskriminaciji na nacionalnoj osnovi (pa je i začetnica topica molila da se post editira), nego se radilo o siromaštvu jedne općine, neovisno kojeg sastava stanovništva.

----------


## anima

u školi učila o referendumu u praksi nikad vidjela   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zorana

Anima, mudro zboris.....treba zivot i zivotni prostor prilagoditi djeci pa cemo se onda i malo lakse prilagodjavati drugima. Dijete nije za kafic - to moze ili ne mora biti moje misljenje. Ali, ako se kafic, kao i bilo koji drugi prostor/ustanova prilagodi svim dobnim skupinama i eventualnim posjetiteljima, onda ce necije odlazenje ili neodlazenje u taj isti prostor biti cisto stvar odluke i izbora, a ne predrasuda.

----------


## sladjanaf

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma meni je ovo ko BiH.
> 
> zemlja u kojoj ekonomije skoro da i nema, bruto nacionalni dohodak niži od albanskog, pravna država je nepoznat pojam, ali donešen je zakon o zabrani pričanja viceva o plavušama na javnim mjestima  
> 
> 
>  :shock:  ma jel stvarno ili.....


pa šta nisi čula za to? bilo i u novinama. na zadnjoj stranici, u rubrici BIZARNOSTI.
al prije par godina.

----------


## Dijana

> Tata mata, zasto zakon koji promovira i stiti zdravlje gradjana odredjene drzave smatras ulizivanjem EU? To sto se zakon prije nije donio vjerovatno govori vise o stanju svijesti i opcoj klimi nego o stupnju ulizivanja nekome.


Želiš reći da kod nas stanje svijesti i opća klima nije na razini EU, kod nas ne štima i treba biti kao kod njih?

----------


## TATA MATA

> Tata mata, zasto zakon koji promovira i stiti zdravlje gradjana odredjene drzave smatras ulizivanjem EU? To sto se zakon prije nije donio vjerovatno govori vise o stanju svijesti i opcoj klimi nego o stupnju ulizivanja nekome.


Zasto ?
Pa zato kaj:
- pravna država ne funkcionira (0 bodova)
- zakon o sprijecavanju rada na crno ne postoji
- inflacija je sve veca,
- ZERP se ne provodi,
- place su iste vec godinama, a cijene rastu iz sata u sat,
- sindikati NISTA ne rade,
- gospodarstvo ne postoji...svi trguju a nitko nista ne prozvodi...zivimo od turizma, a Slavonija je KOMA,
- radi se most od 22 milijarede kuna,
- politicari rade kaj hoce nitko ih ne snakcionira,
- uboice se brane sa slobode, a navijac zbog baklje sjedi u zatvoru
.
.
.

HOCES JOS ?

Mazu nam oci nekim glupostima i pale raju, samo da nam odvrate pogled dok ne prođu 4 godine mandata.
FUJ !

----------


## anima

> Anima, mudro zboris.....treba zivot i zivotni prostor prilagoditi djeci pa cemo se onda i malo lakse prilagodjavati drugima. Dijete nije za kafic - to moze ili ne mora biti moje misljenje. Ali, ako se kafic, kao i bilo koji drugi prostor/ustanova prilagodi svim dobnim skupinama i eventualnim posjetiteljima, onda ce necije odlazenje ili neodlazenje u taj isti prostor biti cisto stvar odluke i izbora, a ne predrasuda.


Tako je   :Love:

----------


## Zorana

Dijana, ne zivim u Hr pa o stanju svijesti i opcoj klimi mogu donositi samo pausalne zakljucke. Ali, ono sto mogu reci da ne stima ni tamo ni tu kod nas je upravo to da odredjen postotak populacije svojom stetnom navikom ugrozava zdravlje svih onih koji mu ili joj se zateknu u blizini. I da to treba promijeniti.

----------


## vikiikatja

TATA MATA, bravo!

----------


## Zorana

Tata mata, sve napisano stoji. Ali, to jos uvijek nema nista s ovim zakonom koji bi trebao promovirati zastitu zdravlja svih gradjana drzave. Hocu reci, argument da nesto deseto ne stima nije i argument zasto se nesto trece ne bi rijesilo.

----------


## sladjanaf

bože, kako bih ja voljela zakon u kojem će se odrediti mjesta za pušače i nepušače. pa prvi ne bi ugrožavali zdravlje drugih, a drugi bi lijepo mirisali.

ali bi svi imali MOGUĆNOST a samim time i SLOBODU IZBORA.

----------


## Dijana

> Dijana, ne zivim u Hr pa o stanju svijesti i opcoj klimi mogu donositi samo pausalne zakljucke. Ali, ono sto mogu reci da ne stima ni tamo ni tu kod nas je upravo to da odredjen postotak populacije svojom stetnom navikom ugrozava zdravlje svih onih koji mu ili joj se zateknu u blizini. I da to treba promijeniti.


Jest, nije u redu, slažem se, i treba promijeniti. Neka pušač ide pušaču, a nepušač nepušaču. I tako bi po meni bilo pošteno.

TATAMATA, slažem se od početka do kraja posta!
Postoje u ovoj državi puno važnije stvari za promijeniti od ovog zakona, počevši od funkcionalne pravne države. Voljela bih da možemo o tome pisati, ali ta tema nema mjesta na ovom forumu.

----------


## gita75

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Anima, mudro zboris.....treba zivot i zivotni prostor prilagoditi djeci pa cemo se onda i malo lakse prilagodjavati drugima. Dijete nije za kafic - to moze ili ne mora biti moje misljenje. Ali, ako se kafic, kao i bilo koji drugi prostor/ustanova prilagodi svim dobnim skupinama i eventualnim posjetiteljima, onda ce necije odlazenje ili neodlazenje u taj isti prostor biti cisto stvar odluke i izbora, a ne predrasuda.
> 
> 
> Tako je


Pa ja bi svoje djete rado vodila sa sobom na posao da u mojoj firmi postoji vrtić u kojem bi to djete bilo i da ga skočim pogledat pod pauzom i općenito kad stignem.
Isto tako bi rado da mi je tako nešto bilo omogućeno na faksu.
To me više je..e nego da li ću djete vuć sa sobom u kafić ili ne.
Ali sad ćemo si malo mazat oči s kafićima i pjevati ode zakonodavcu koji se sjeti baviti tako "važnim" stvarima.

----------


## Ria

Iako zapalim dvije-tri cigarete dnevno na balkonu, a ako sam na kavi ili navečer vani onda i koju više, apsolutno sam za zabranu pušenja svugdje na javnim mjestima. 
Meni neće smetati, dapače, neću se smrdljivavraćati doma i neću morati birati u koji kafić ću sjesti na kavicu s mojom mrvicom.

Radim i živim s nepušačima, no ove dvije-tri koje ja zapalim su mi nekakvi poseban guišt, no dim mi inače smeta, ne dozvoljavam pušenje doma, u uredu ili autu, ne pušim prije ručka i tako to...pravi pušač  :Laughing:  

Dakle, još jedan glas ZA!

----------


## TATA MATA

> Tata mata, sve napisano stoji. Ali, to jos uvijek nema nista s ovim zakonom koji bi trebao promovirati zastitu zdravlja svih gradjana drzave. Hocu reci, argument da nesto deseto ne stima nije i argument zasto se nesto trece ne bi rijesilo.


Zoki...ovo nije nacin !
Kao prvo i osnovno...cim izbije neka afera oni izbace neko drugo sranje kojim zaobilaze ono bitno. 
Dalje...ako toliko brinu o zdravlju onda nek stave kutiju cigareta 10 000 kuna, i pusit nece NITKO ali nikom nece branit NISTA.
Inspekcije bi vrlo jednostavno pohavatle švercere i kraj price !

----------


## maria71

tata mata  :D

----------


## yaya

> Tata mata, sve napisano stoji. Ali, to jos uvijek nema nista s ovim zakonom koji bi trebao promovirati zastitu zdravlja svih gradjana drzave. Hocu reci, argument da nesto deseto ne stima nije i argument zasto se nesto trece ne bi rijesilo.


TATAMATA slažem se u potpunosti. Zorana ima itekako veze jer je taj zakon izvrsno tempiran isto kao i onaj o 0,0 promila ne bi li narod popušio ZERP, inflaciju, referendum za NATO i sva ova silna poskupljenja. Koma svi pričamo o zakonu o zabrani pušenja a zapravo "pušimo" i ne vidimo ono što je zapravo bitno.

----------


## ivarica

tatamata, pa zar ne bi ugostitelji bili jednako ugrozeni ako je kutija ciareta 10000 kuna?
cak i vise jer pusacima ne bi ostalo ni za tu 10 kn preziranu kavu   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tata mata, sve napisano stoji. Ali, to jos uvijek nema nista s ovim zakonom koji bi trebao promovirati zastitu zdravlja svih gradjana drzave. Hocu reci, argument da nesto deseto ne stima nije i argument zasto se nesto trece ne bi rijesilo.
> 
> 
> TATAMATA slažem se u potpunosti. Zorana ima itekako veze jer je taj zakon izvrsno tempiran isto kao i onaj o 0,0 promila ne bi li narod popušio ZERP, inflaciju, referendum za NATO i sva ova silna poskupljenja. Koma svi pričamo o zakonu o zabrani pušenja a zapravo "pušimo" i ne vidimo ono što je zapravo bitno.


X
ali kakvo god vrijeme ili motiv bilo za zabranu pusenja, ja spremna "popusiti"

----------


## yaya

> X
> ali kakvo god vrijeme ili motiv bilo za zabranu pusenja, ja spremna "popusiti"


E jesmo pušači...  :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

Popušili smo mi svoje odavno

----------


## AdioMare

Bar da si u pravu, onda nam ne bi moglo biti gore nego što je...

----------


## maria71

o možemo mi i dublje

ako može n ,može  i n plus jedan, matematička indukcija.....

----------


## Zorana

Slazem se s ovim o tempiranosti zakona i mazanju ociju. Nazalost. 
Medjutim, Hrvatska nije jedina zemlja u kojoj se donosi ovakav zakon. Radi se o evropskom i svjetskom trendu kojega valja slijediti ako neces da te vrijeme pregazi.  :Grin:  
Sto se tice ulizivanja EU, bojim se da smo sad jedna mala drzavica koja manje-vise nema izbora.

----------


## TATA MATA

> Slazem se s ovim o tempiranosti zakona i mazanju ociju. Nazalost. 
> Medjutim, Hrvatska nije jedina zemlja u kojoj se donosi ovakav zakon. Radi se o evropskom i svjetskom trendu kojega valja slijediti ako neces da te vrijeme pregazi.  
> Sto se tice ulizivanja EU, bojim se da smo sad jedna mala drzavica koja manje-vise nema izbora.


Zelis li da ti nabrojim zemlje svijeta koje nisu uvele ovaj zakon, a ipak su PUUUNO jace u RH ?

----------


## Ria

Zabrana pušenja uvodi se ukoro i u Turskoj i moram reći da me živo zanima kkoa će to proći u zemlji sa preko 25 milijuna pušača. A poznata nam je svima ona: "Puši ko turčin!"

Dobit će 9 mjeseci perioda adaptacije i onda gotovo, nema više pušenja. Mislim da će izbit građanski rat  :Laughing:  

Iako sam Za zabranu, ipak se slažem s ovim tempiranjem. Definitvno je točno da se trenutno dešavaju velika previranja na političkoj sceni, hrpa je novih zakona i pravilnika, hrpa je stvari koje nam u biti defintivno poljuljavaju egzistenciju i to se naravno mora nečim prikriti, a najbolje je nečim što će dotaknuti šitoke narodne mase te im tako skrenuti pažnju. 
Žalosno, ali tako je.

----------


## Zorana

Tata mata, nemoj mi, molim te, nabrajati.  :Grin:  Hrvatska nije uopce u poziciji da si uzima takve zemlje za primjer. Dok smo bili u zajednici sa preostalih pet republika bivse nam zemlje, mogli smo si uzeti za pravo "siliti se" i ostalo. Sada, kao i ostale bivse clanice, nemamo puno izbora.

----------


## Dijana

Hm, zorana, progovara tvoje žaljenje za nečim prošlim  :Grin: , ali znaš i sama da izbora uvijek ima.

----------


## maria71

opaaaa odosmo u političke vode.....

išo medo u dućan

naletio na mamu san

ajde medo van 

dućan je zaključan

da se razmemo , nemam niš protiv mame san te ključanja ovog topica

----------


## sladjanaf

jel se ti bojiš mame san?

----------


## ms. ivy

računam da ćete se sami vratiti na temu nakon ovog kratkotrajnog skretanja.   :Joggler:

----------


## anchie76

Ajmo natrag na temu   :Grin:  

Nepusac sam - da ne bi bilo dilema.  Da li je ovo pametno ili nije, stvarno neznam.  Nekako sumnjam da ce ljudi prestati pusiti samo zato sto ne smiju vise u kaficu zapaliti  :/ 

A sto se mjesta za nepusace tice, pa i sada ima vrlo lijepih mjesta gdje se moze otici s djetetom na sok/kolac/sladoled i ne biti u dimu.

----------


## ivarica

da, slasticarne 

 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vikiikatja

korijen ove teme je isključivo politički i ne možemo se drugome vratiti nego tome.

----------


## Maruška

Ja sam gotovo sigurna da se u 'glavnoj' splitskoj slastičarni puši...  :/ 

Najbolje da popodne provjerim.

----------


## AdioMare

> A sto se mjesta za nepusace tice, pa i sada ima vrlo lijepih mjesta gdje se moze otici s djetetom na sok/kolac/sladoled i ne biti u dimu.


Dijana, evo ovi su za tebe i za mene: x, x.

----------


## anima

> A sto se mjesta za nepusace tice, pa i sada ima vrlo lijepih mjesta gdje se moze otici s djetetom na sok/kolac/sladoled i ne biti u dimu.


ah, kad bi svi ljudi bilo ovako jednostavni   :Love:

----------


## Dijana

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A sto se mjesta za nepusace tice, pa i sada ima vrlo lijepih mjesta gdje se moze otici s djetetom na sok/kolac/sladoled i ne biti u dimu.
> 
> 
> Dijana, evo ovi su za tebe i za mene: x, x.


  :Love:

----------


## maria71

> jel se ti bojiš mame san?


misliš da se ja ikog bojim....

bojim se sebe ako bi tema skrenula putevima AVNOJA

a šteta bi bilo da ovakva mila ženica dobije ban4life  :Grin:

----------


## Ivana2

Ja sam za zabranu pušenja u zatvorenim prostorima javne uporabe. Ne znam kako će se rješavati pitanje stolova na otvorenom ali mislim da ne treba ići tako daleko, bar dok se kolektivna svijest ne pomakne.

----------


## †marival

> Hm...moram priznati da i ovo razumijem, ipak se nadam da će sve krenuti u pozitivnijem pravcu. 
> A što se tiče konkretno provođenja zakona o nepušenju; *u autobusima, na katedrama, sjednicama, na hodnicima fakulteta, na radnim mjestima* se više ne puši, dakle ipak je funkcioniralo.


- nabrojala si mjesta na koja moramo ići - u kafiće nemoramo   :Grin:   to je mjesto za razbribrigu

pa neka mi daju slobodu izbora   :Grin:

----------


## vertex

> Ja sam gotovo sigurna da se u 'glavnoj' splitskoj slastičarni puši...  :/ 
> 
> Najbolje da popodne provjerim.


Ne moraš provjeravati, puši se sigurno. Toliko da je smanjena vidljivost.

----------


## apricot

> - nabrojala si mjesta na koja moramo ići - u kafiće nemoramo    to je mjesto za razbribrigu
> 
> pa neka mi daju slobodu izbora


dobro, a gdje da ja idem na razbibrigu?
u dječju igraonicu, pretpostavljam?

----------


## Deaedi

> da, slasticarne


Ivica i Marica

----------


## Adrijana

> da, slasticarne


U Čakovcu je dozvoljeno pušenje u slastičarnama i ja stvarno ne znam tko je lud jesti te kolače i peciva s mirisom i okusom pepeljare.  :?

----------


## sofke

nakraju se ovo premetnulo u pitanje da li je djeci mjesto u kafiću uz zaključak da nije 

sad sam se vratila s pauze, bili popit kavu u obližnji kafić, smrdim po dimu..budući da je za neke kafić=kava=cigareta za nas ostale preostaje da si kupimo pivo i sjedenemo pred dućan..bar smo na svježem zraku, a pušači nek uživaju u svom pravu

----------


## apricot

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da, slasticarne 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivica i Marica


meni su njihovi kolači grozni.
i, baš lijepo, od zagrebačke metropole, imam cijelu jednu lokaciju za izaći.
i kad bih dogovarala sastanke po birtijama (kako se to obično radi), da vodim investitore po slastičarnicama...
pa da sklopljeni posao zalijemo limunadom.

----------


## anchie76

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da, slasticarne 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U Čakovcu je dozvoljeno pušenje u slastičarnama i ja stvarno ne znam tko je lud jesti te kolače i peciva s mirisom i okusom pepeljare.  :?


Ajme to je prestrasno..

Sta ne bi bilo cool da postoje (nevezano za zakon) pusacki i ne pusacki kafici?  Pa svako ide tamo gdje mu volja.  Zar bi bilo toliko neprofitabilno imati nepusacki kafic?  :?

----------


## ms. ivy

sva je prilika da ćemo to uskoro saznati.

----------


## ivarica

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ivarica prvotno napisa
> ...


ima jos nepusackih kafica u zg, jedan je kraj britanca ali je sav toliko BIJEL da bi mi uz kavu mogli i ludjacku kosulju servirati

----------


## apricot

aha, idem sa susjedom na kavu, pa ću usput prijeći 40 kilometara.
i platiti parking 36 kuna...

da, onda stvarno može i luđačka košulja.
umjesto pepeljare.

----------


## ivarica

vidis nas nepusace, trazimo da je blizu, da ima besplatan parking i jos da je u ugodan oku
ne cudim se ugostiteljima

----------


## anchie76

> ima jos nepusackih kafica u zg, jedan je kraj britanca ali je sav toliko BIJEL da bi mi uz kavu mogli i ludjacku kosulju servirati


Ajme prestrasno   :Laughing:  

Ja bi neki drveni cijeli i da se ne pusi unutra.  Is that too much to ask?   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> ima jos nepusackih kafica u zg, jedan je kraj britanca ali je sav toliko BIJEL da bi mi uz kavu mogli i ludjacku kosulju servirati


super , glavno da ih ima u Zagrebu, to ti pokriva čitavu RH, valjda

šanse da se u Šibeniku iti jedan kafić "izolira" za nepušače je ravan 0

----------


## ivarica

mgrubi, ne kuzim te uopce

----------


## Dijana

Pa budete dobili najvjerojatnije sve kafiće, i bijele i drvene, moći ćete birati i boje namještaja. Samo se strpiti još jednu godinicu   :Grin:  Zezam se, ništa zlonamjerno. 
Kužim ja vas potpuno, i slažem se. Ja sam za u svakom kvartu na pet nepušačkih jedan pušački birc.

----------


## anchie76

> vidis nas nepusace, trazimo da je blizu, da ima besplatan parking i jos da je u ugodan oku
> ne cudim se ugostiteljima


  :Laughing:   A pusaci samo traze da ima kave da na miru mogu pljugu zapaliti    :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

a budući da u kafiće zalaze pretežno pušači, dok nepušači dođu jednom godišnje na čašu mineralne, vidim horde ugostitelja koji će se dobrovoljno odreći profita da ne bi ugrozili zdravlje tih nekoliko promila posjetitelja.

ili misliš da će zakon propisati omjer i onda će taj jedan sretnik zarađivati a ostalih 5 sjediti i gledati ga?

----------


## Dijana

Pa mogu se rotirati   :Laughing:  , pol godine je jedan nepušački, pol godine drugi. S temeljitim zračenjem između. 
Ne znam, valjda će se uspjeti naći neko kompromisno rješenje.

----------


## Deaedi

> ima jos nepusackih kafica u zg, jedan je kraj britanca ali je sav toliko BIJEL da bi mi uz kavu mogli i ludjacku kosulju servirati


Koji, Illy?

----------


## ivarica

da

----------


## AdioMare

> S temeljitim zračenjem između.


A, ne, ne pristajem na manje od rušenja.  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

> Pa budete dobili najvjerojatnije sve kafiće, i bijele i drvene, moći ćete birati i boje namještaja. Samo se strpiti još jednu godinicu   Zezam se, ništa zlonamjerno. 
> Kužim ja vas potpuno, i slažem se. Ja sam za u svakom kvartu na pet nepušačkih jedan pušački birc.


pa ni sad nije zakonom zabranjeno otvoriti nepusacki kafic, vidis da u zg ima bar jedan   :Rolling Eyes:  

bas me zanima bi li to bilo u interesu ugostiteljima s foruma, mislim, kakve su sanse legalnim putem u kazu truloj drzavi dobiti status takvog  "pusackog kafica"

i zasto bi se uopce drzava bavila s tim gdje ce pusac moci pusiti i povecavala sanse za korupciju i obim svojih poslova

----------


## Dijana

Pa u toj državi ima puno pušača, i ti pušači su njeni građani, isto kao i nepušači. I oni isto pune državnu kasu. Država bi se mogla pobrinuti za njihove pušačke potrebe, da ih održi koliko-toliko zadovoljnim. U konačnici u svom interesu.

----------


## apricot

> Država bi se mogla pobrinuti za njihove pušačke potrebe, da ih održi koliko-toliko zadovoljnim.


kako to postići kad je zadovoljstvo jednih = nezadovoljstvo drugih.

----------


## TATA MATA

Kavana Ban na Trgu Bana Jelacica !

----------


## Dijana

Pa da im da nekakav kutak gdje mogu pit kave i  slobodno dimiti. (a da to nije doma). Oni bi se i vozili 40 km (dobro, lupam)  :Laughing:  .

----------


## ivarica

pa nije ovo zakon o zabrani pusenja nego zakon o zabrani pusenja na javnom mjestu

danas se vozimo u autobusima u kojima se ne pusi, za razliku od prije 20 godina, vozimo se u avionima u kojima se ne pusi, nije nitko od prijevoznika dobio koncesiju za pusenje pa se svi svejedno vozimo

----------


## Dijana

Stoji, ali kafić je potpuno drugi par opanaka od javnog prijevoza.

----------


## ivarica

za pusaca da
za nepusaca nije


opcionalno je npr i oces li uci u neki butik, pa je svejedno u svakom zabranjeno pusit, zar ne


(ot, najvise sam se napusila u zadnjih godinu dana u jednoj bolnici, apsurda li)

----------


## ivarica

moram van

----------


## MGrubi

> Stoji, ali kafić je potpuno drugi par opanaka od javnog prijevoza.


nije, javni prostor koji je usluga

----------


## Dijana

Stoji, teoretski gledano, praktično gledano, ne stoji.
A to za bolnicu, katastrofa, ali i meni je poznato da se po bolnicama strašno puno dimi.

----------


## TATA MATA

> moram van


ZAPALIT ?   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> ...i kad bih dogovarala sastanke po birtijama (kako se to obično radi), da vodim investitore po slastičarnicama...
> pa da sklopljeni posao zalijemo limunadom.


Ajme,   :Laughing:  ! 

Mislim da jednostavno nema tu spojnice, potpisujem i ovo da je zadovoljstvo jednih = nezadovoljstvo drugih. Jednostavno, i jedna i druga skupina smatraju svojim neotuđivim pravom različite stvari na istom mjestu, jedinma je neotuđivo pravo kava+cigareta, drugima kava-cigareta, i to sve u mjestima koji se nazivaju "kafićima", koje jedni smatraju javnim prostorom, a drugi prostorom za pušače, di se toleriraju i nepušači, ako su pristali na "pravila igre". Jedni smatraju da su kafići rezervirani za pušače - kome smeta nek' ne dolazi, drugi da su rezervirani za kavopije - ko mora pušit nek' izlazi. Sad treba vidjet što će prevagnut. Ja sam više-manje uvjerena da nam je neka srednjoročna budućnost nepušačka jer tako u svemu idemo i slijedimo Amere i EU, pa bilo to za godinu ili pet. I do believe   :Kiss: . I veselim se  :Smile: .

----------


## anchie76

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moram van
> 
> 
> ZAPALIT ?


Budalooooo   :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

joj ljudi kod nas je maajka. jucer bila s malim u merkatoru u beogradu, i odemo na wc. valjda se netko sklonio u wc da pusi ili nesto, ja sam mislila da cu se ugusiti. a ja sreckovic valjda bas izabrala kabinu do te "pusacke".. koma. u srbiji se i dalje pusi u vlakovima (to trebate vidjeti, kad se prode granica pa svi zapale  :Laughing:  ), vozac pusi u busu, kad se dodem prijaviti u muriju frajer pusi u kabinetu.. a md hoce da tamo zivimo :/

----------


## AdioMare

> Jednostavno, i jedna i druga skupina smatraju svojim neotuđivim pravom različite stvari na istom mjestu


Ovo je neosporno, ali upravo neki od nas opetovano ponavljaju da ta mjesta treba odijeliti.

----------


## Dijana

čovječe, mikka, prvo sam pomislila da ste ugostili Edu Maajku.  :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jednostavno, i jedna i druga skupina smatraju svojim neotuđivim pravom različite stvari na istom mjestu
> 
> 
> Ovo je neosporno, ali upravo neki od nas opetovano ponavljaju da ta mjesta treba odijeliti.


Neprovedivo - to je po meni čista utopija i nije državi u interesu i da se sad uvede ne bi dovelo do strateškog cilja - smanjena pušenja - a to je cilj, nije cilj samo omogućit nepušačima i pušačima da žive u miru. Eventualno uvođenje "pušionica" nakon nekog duljeg vremena primjene zakona - a sigurna sam da će i to niknut (ako zakonodavstvo bude dozvoljavalo), ali bit će onda kad većinsko i normalno ponašanje bude nepušenje marginalija - tj. 1 takva pušionica npr. u Novom ZG-u ili tako nešto. Strateški cilj ovoga zakona i uvođenja istih po Americi i EU-u je smanjit pušenje, a sve drugo su zavaravanja.

----------


## mikka

> čovječe, mikka, prvo sam pomislila da ste ugostili Edu Maajku.


  :Laughing:  

ma to samo da naglasim kak je kod nas ustvari super  :Wink:

----------


## AdioMare

> Strateški cilj ovoga zakona i uvođenja istih po Americi i EU-u je smanjit pušenje, a sve drugo su zavaravanja.


Samo na ovom topicu je nekoliko ljudi spomenulo puno efikasnije primjere prisilnog odvikavanja od pušenja, tako da ovo što pišeš može proći kod onih koji su i tako mislili ostaviti cigarete, samo ih je trebalo pogurnuti, kod onih drugih - ne.

----------


## Dijana

Ina, ovo mi nema logike. Ako pušača otjeraš s jednog mjesta, on će se samo povući na drugo i užgat si jednu. Je li nije licemjerno davati poticaje za sadnju duhana, a s druge strane propagirati smanjenje broja pušača? I ne samo licemjerno, već i nelogično. Da je državi stalo da se smanji broj pušača, mogla bi ponuditi besplatne tečajeve odvikavanja, besplatne nicorette (ili kako se već zovu), novčane nagrade,putovanja, da se čovjek osjeti da se brinu o njemu, a ne samo represija. :? Inače, ja sam nepušač.  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Oću reć', nije cilj status quo pa nek jedni u svojim mjestima dime, a drugi nek se u svojim mjestima ne dime i da žive sretni u tom apartheidu. Cilj je smanjit pušenje, smanjit broj pušača, obeshrabrivat pušenje svugdje i na svakom koraku jer je loša navika i štetna po zdravlje, a jedinstvena je po tome što ovaj drugi koji do onoga koji puši stoji ima neposredan učinak - nije isto kao i tipa nezdravo jedenje di više-manje ipak samo onaj koji to radi i njegova familija stradavaju. I nema veze što je prije bilo drugačije i bilo toliko dugotrajno da se čini kao neotuđivo pravo i normalno - društvo se mijenja, navike se mijenjaju, što je bilo normalno pred 100 godina, ne mora bit normalno danas, a svaka promjena boli - slažem se. Sve ide u tom smjeru - od dizanja cijena cigareta, pa prvo od sramežljivih rezerviranja mjesta za nepušače (relativna besmislica jer kako dimu reći - ne idi tamo preko), do zabrane pušenja na radnim mjestima i institucijama do ovog novog prijedloga. Tako je svugdje u svijetu i širi se sa zapada na istok - to je svjetski trend. Možda se obrne i zaustavi, ali meni se čini vjerojatnijim da će ići dalje. Vidjet ćemo što budućnost nosi.

----------


## Dijana

Ali, mislim da kužim, ina, na što smjeraš, dugoročno, ljudima (pušačima   :Grin:  ) će dosaditi osjećat se ko građanin drugog reda, pa će baciti ono što ga odvaja od ostatka civiliziranog svijeta. Možda, a možda i ne. Čitam u Francuskoj gužva za one kapsule. Kako god ne želim biti tamo gdje se puši, ne želim biti ni blizu nekog tko je netom izašao iz jedne takve kapsule.  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> Ina, ovo mi nema logike. Ako pušača otjeraš s jednog mjesta, on će se samo povući na drugo i užgat si jednu. Je li nije licemjerno davati poticaje za sadnju duhana, a s druge strane propagirati smanjenje broja pušača? I ne samo licemjerno, već i nelogično. Da je državi stalo da se smanji broj pušača, mogla bi ponuditi besplatne tečajeve odvikavanja, besplatne nicorette (ili kako se već zovu), novčane nagrade,putovanja, da se čovjek osjeti da se brinu o njemu, a ne samo represija. :? Inače, ja sam nepušač.


Meni ima - povlačit će se dok postane prekomplicirano, a na kraju možda većina promisli i o tome da prestane pušit. Tako se dogodilo u italiji. A da je država licemjerna i da bi trebala besplatne tečajeve - of kors. Tako je to s državnim aparatima, s većinom, nije sve super pravedno, a čisto utopistički mi je da bi država plaćala nagradna putovanja za ljude koji se odvikavaju od pušenja. Znam da isto to ti zapravo ne vjeruješ. Ne bi to prošlo vjerojatno niti u jednoj Švedskoj, koja je puno bogatija od nas. Država i države već godinama dosta ulaže i na prevenciju i edukaciju - te pušenje nezdravo, te ovo te ono. Nije valjda sad prvi glas da je to nezdravo? Sad se odlučila za korak br. 2 jer samo edukacija (kao u većini stvari) očito nije dovoljna. Definitivno sam za to da se subvencionira u nekoj mjeri liječenje - u smislu da država participira u troškovima odvikavanja od ove ovisnosti, kao što već participira i u troškovima odvikavanja od drugih ovisnosti, a to vjerujem da hoće.

----------


## †marival

> marival prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> - nabrojala si mjesta na koja moramo ići - u kafiće nemoramo    to je mjesto za razbribrigu
> 
> pa neka mi daju slobodu izbora  
> 
> 
> dobro, a gdje da ja idem na razbibrigu?
> u dječju igraonicu, pretpostavljam?


- možeš i u slastičarnicu   :Grin:  

uskoro ćeš kod mene svalki dan sa orkom moći dolaziti par puta dnevno na kavicu i vruću čokoladicu .... čim usvoje zakon   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> Ali, mislim da kužim, ina, na što smjeraš, dugoročno, ljudima (pušačima   ) će dosaditi osjećat se ko građanin drugog reda, pa će baciti ono što ga odvaja od ostatka civiliziranog svijeta. Možda, a možda i ne. Čitam u Francuskoj gužva za one kapsule. Kako god ne želim biti tamo gdje se puši, ne želim biti ni blizu nekog tko je netom izašao iz jedne takve kapsule.


Ma ovo s građanima drugog reda mi je nekako isto bezveze. Ljudi bi to trebali raditi primarno zbog svog zdravlja, ali žao mi je što ne rade. Isto možemo govoriti da su nepušači jedno ogromno i dugo vrijeme bili građani drugog reda - dimili se vamo, namo, na poslu, u školi, bolnici itd. Samo je to bilo toliko normalno da to nitko nije spominjao po principu - kome smeta, nek se prilagodi. A izgleda da ogromnom broju smeta. Meni je stvarno dolazilo za poludit dok sam radila s chain smokerima, molila sam ih - rekli bi OK, nećemo zapalit, i za minutu novu cigaretu, stalno smo po zimi otvarali pa zatvarali prozore, ali nije pomagalo, sve je poprimilo miris - uredske zavjese, tepisoni, lijepo bi se ispričali i nastavili dalje jer "moraju". I vjerujem da moraju i da je to jače od njih i da treba pomoć i uplitanje sa strane da se to prekine. Tako da pozdravljam zakon, ma što pozdravljam, kličem mu "hallelujah". U pon bi mi se okretao želudac kad bi se sjetila tog 8-10-satnog konstantnog dimljenja i pitala se koji sam ja klinac Bogu skrivila da to mora tako. Ali, nikad za sebe nisam smatrala da sam građanin drugog reda, samo iluzorno je očekivat razumijevanje od drugih i kad se dvije skupine ne mogu dogovoriti, najbolje da su stvari propisane zakonski pa je sve jednostavnije za tumačenje.

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Strateški cilj ovoga zakona i uvođenja istih po Americi i EU-u je smanjit pušenje, a sve drugo su zavaravanja.
> 
> 
> Samo na ovom topicu je nekoliko ljudi spomenulo puno efikasnije primjere prisilnog odvikavanja od pušenja, tako da ovo što pišeš može proći kod onih koji su i tako mislili ostaviti cigarete, samo ih je trebalo pogurnuti, kod onih drugih - ne.


Koji su to efikasniji prijedlozi - promaklo mi je? I - kako to da dosad nisu upalili?

----------


## Dijana

Ali pušenje je u firmama zabranjeno već jako dugo, i oprosti, ti to nisi trebala trpiti. Koliko god mi je kafić izbor (a mogu ponegdje naći i gdje se ne puši), u firmi zbilja nitko ne treba trpiti dim. Sad, hoće li se kolege zamjeriti ili neće mene osobno ne bi puno diralo, jer definitivno ne bi bili u pravu. I ipak mislim da su pušači već građani drugog reda jer ih se gleda poprijeko (rušite zdravlje sebi i drugima), jer će uskoro dobiti izgon iz svega javnoga. Nepušači su bili žrtve, ali ne i građani drugog reda.

----------


## petarpan

ni ja se ne bih složila s kategorizacijom građana drugog reda... jer bi onda u svakom trenutku to netko bio ovako ili onako... zavisi kak percipira stvari....
kod nas na poslu je, za razliku od ine, čist pristojno... postoji prostorija promoćurno nazvana "pušiona"   :Grin:  
u njoj ne radi grijanje i stalno su otvoreni prozori...i stalno je puna...nepušački dio djelatnika tu ne zalazi...i stvar rješena

----------


## AdioMare

> *će dosaditi osjećat se ko građanin drugog reda*, pa će baciti ono što ga odvaja od ostatka civiliziranog svijeta.


Kao bivši pušač na to nisam pristajala nikada, uvijek sam se mogla othrvati mogućnosti da se dovedem u takvu situaciju, no, nitko mi nije trebao zabraniti niti ograničiti pušenje. Meni to moja priroda nije dozvolila i zato sam prije 6 godina prestala pušiti. Nekima ni zabrana neće uroditi klikom.
No, dozvoljavam da nije zgorega probati, samo da to ne bude jedna od loših kopija već viđenoga.




> Koji su to efikasniji prijedlozi - promaklo mi je? I - kako to da dosad nisu upalili?


Povisiti cijenu kutije cigareta na onu, koju prosječni građanin neće moći platiti, a onaj koji će ipak moći, neće podnijeti pomisao da mu cigatere žderu pravo bogatstvo.

----------


## ina33

> Koji su to efikasniji prijedlozi - promaklo mi je? I - kako to da dosad nisu upalili?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Povisiti cijenu kutije cigareta na onu, koju prosječni građanin neće moći platiti, a onaj koji će ipak moći, neće podnijeti pomisao da mu cigatere žderu pravo bogatstvo.


Na što se god država odlučila, ako brzo dovodi do cilja - svejedno mi je. Ali, ja mislim daje ovo brže. Ne vidim razlike - ovako ili onako - ja vidim cilj i najkraći put do njega, i mislim da je to ovaj, a to se pokazalo već i vani pa vjerojatno se država ne želi gubit u izmišljanju tople vode nego kopira ono što je upalilo vani.

----------


## ina33

> ni ja se ne bih složila s kategorizacijom građana drugog reda... jer bi onda u svakom trenutku to netko bio ovako ili onako... zavisi kak percipira stvari....
> kod nas na poslu je, za razliku od ine, čist pristojno... postoji prostorija promoćurno nazvana "pušiona"   
> u njoj ne radi grijanje i stalno su otvoreni prozori...i stalno je puna...nepušački dio djelatnika tu ne zalazi...i stvar rješena


Kod nas je na poslu sad tako - odkad se kontrolira primjena zakona, odkad smo se preselili u zgradu koja ima detektore dima i odkad se za to provode procedure. Prije samo par godina je bilo - dimi se, miško, žao mi je, ali evo danas sam baš nervozan/nervozna pa ne mogu, ma oću, oću pa za minutu opet kres po upaljaču. Iz moje perspektive - zabrane su vrlo učinkovite, molbe, dogovori - pričanje u vjetar. A u slučaju tih pušača radi se o vrlo dragim, dobrim ljudima - bez ironije govorim. Očito je ovisnost jača od njih i treba im represija da bi se pridržavali nekih uzusa - jedan od njih je smanjio broj popušenih cigareta i hvali se time, druga redovito ide zapaliti u prostoriju za pušenje. Meni sad mila majka, ne mogu zamislit da sam radila u oblacima dima, smrdilo bi mi kad bi došla doma sve na meni - od kose do donje robe.

----------


## ina33

I sad sam ja, naravno, za preseljavanje te paradigme i za druge javne stvari - da postoje "pušione" u koje nepušači neće zalazit, a u koje će pušači otić zapalit ako baš moraju i to bi bilo to. Zašto bi bila neka bjelosvjetska i samorazumljiva pravda da se nepušači ograničavaju i nrp. istjeravaju iz mjesta koja se nazivaju "kafići", a ne pušione? Evo, promislite i o toj perspektivi? Meni je, recimo, logična, koliko je god nepušačima nelogična. Svaka stvar se može iz oba kuta promatrati.

----------


## AdioMare

> ja vidim cilj i najkraći put do njega, i mislim da je to ovaj, a to se pokazalo već i vani pa vjerojatno se država ne želi gubit u izmišljanju tople vode nego kopira ono što je upalilo vani.


Slažem se s tobom da ovaj cilj opravdava sredstva.
No, zašto pilim po ovom topicu?
Možda zato što je ljudskije čovjeku dati da puši ako želi za to puno platiti, ali ne ga proganjati kao vrag svoju mater, pušačima je vjerojatno dovoljna muka i to što su ovisni o cigareti.

----------


## Dijana

Ja imam osjećaj da se stalno ponavljam.   :Rolling Eyes:  Adiomare, šta ti misliš?  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja vidim cilj i najkraći put do njega, i mislim da je to ovaj, a to se pokazalo već i vani pa vjerojatno se država ne želi gubit u izmišljanju tople vode nego kopira ono što je upalilo vani.
> 
> 
> Slažem se s tobom da ovaj cilj opravdava sredstva.
> No, zašto pilim po ovom topicu?
> Možda zato što je ljudskije čovjeku dati da puši ako želi za to puno platiti, ali ne ga proganjati kao vrag svoju mater, pušačima je vjerojatno dovoljna muka i to što su ovisni o cigareti.


Sve ti je stvar percepcije. Ja ne vidim neki strašni progon i stravčnu muku u tome da čovjek na 2 min izađe van iz kafića zapaliti, ja vidim grozno mučenje što se moram dimit ako ću popit kavu izvan svog doma. Pušač neće vidit neku muku moju strašnu to što se ja dimim itd. itd.

----------


## ina33

Isto kao što nisam vidila stravičnu muku i nervozu i nemogućnost mojih kolega da se dignu s radnog stola, odšetaju 10 metara do prostorije u kojoj se puši. Oni su vidjeli, ali nisu vidjeli bada u tome da se svi dimimo. Nisu vidjeli da je meni muka, da me boli glava, da mi suze oči - ma, naviknut ću se, valjda. Da ne govorimo o besmislenosti toga da imam iste zdravstvene posljedice kao osoba koja je za sebe pušenjem preuzela taj rizik svojevoljno. Nespojivo i treba viša sila urgirat - ja tako mislim.

----------


## AdioMare

> Ja imam osjećaj da se stalno ponavljam.   Adiomare, šta ti misliš?


 Mislim da fali malo začina.  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja imam osjećaj da se stalno ponavljam.   Adiomare, šta ti misliš? 
> 
> 
>  Mislim da fali malo začina.


Ko što poslovica reče - ponavljanje je majka znanja   :Love:  . Valjda će se neko sad vratit s pauze da malo začini, ja odoh malo izvan cyberspacea...

----------


## AdioMare

Ina33, grozno  mi je to što pišeš. Mi na poslu imamo pušionu i svi uredno odlaze u istu bez ikakvih problema.
Kod vas nije stvar ne/tolerancije, već nekulture.

----------


## fritulica1

> Pa u toj državi ima puno pušača, i ti pušači su njeni građani, isto kao i nepušači. I oni isto pune državnu kasu. Država bi se mogla pobrinuti za njihove pušačke potrebe, da ih održi koliko-toliko zadovoljnim. U konačnici u svom interesu.


 Pušači ujedno i prazne državnu kasu, u puno većem broju od nepušača koriste zdravstvene usluge.

A vi što predlažete odvojena pušačko - nepušačka mjesta, kako bi se to moglo postići? Jer ono odvajanje mjesta u kafiću mi je bio čisti idiotizam. Sjednješ na mjesto za nepušače a metar dalje od tebe netko dimi ko lokomotiva. A sjedi na mjestu za pušače.  :/ 

A vidim kako nekolicina ističe kako je kafić izbor, dakle tamo nepušači ne moraju odlaziti (svaki put se naježim s koliko se jednostranosti i drskosti ovo izriče), za razliku od radnih mjesta, autobusa, katedra... Da se još uvijek puši u npr. autobusima rekli biste da nije obavezno putovati autobusom, to je izbor, može se i vlastitim autom...

A osim toga, većina ljudi se s poslovnim partnerima susreće upravo u kafićima, dakle u tom smislu kafić nije razonoda.

----------


## mikka

da, ako pljuge poskupe na 200 kuna ekipa vise nece krasti pare nego cigare. postari ce moci nositi mirovine mirne duse, nece ih nitko napasti za tu bijedu. ionak ces od prosjecne penzije moci kupiti samo par kutija, cak ni steku.

a sverc iz srbije i sl... u srb meki malboro dode oko 8 kuna. tvrdi mozda kunu vise. ronhil je skoro duplo jeftiniji nego kod nas :shock:

----------


## AdioMare

> da, ako pljuge poskupe na 200 kuna ekipa vise nece krasti pare nego cigare.


Štogod krao, lopov je lopov, a za takve valjda imamo lijeka. Ili smo skroz beznadežni?

----------


## Dijana

Mislim da nije rješenje u poskupljenju pljugi, šverc bi cvao. Neka se kafići podijele u pušačke i nepušačke, neka se ljude MOTIVIRA da prestanu pušiti i mislim da rezultati ne bi izostali.

----------


## mikka

ma ja se salim. zamisli clanak u crnoj kronici, opljackao pumpu, utrzak ostavio a pokupio cigarete.

ne znam sta bi pomoglo smanjenju pusenja. ja sam isto za podjelu, a ne za zabranu. ne znam ni kako bi to izgledalo u praksi. nadam se da bi moj susjed di ja pijem kavu odlucio da je taj birc za nepusace  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

Mikka  :Grin:  

Ovo o poskupljenu je meni kao bivšem pušaču palo na pamet kao efikasno. 
U kriminalne radnje se ne pačam, jerbo se njima ne bavim. 8)

----------


## mikka

ni ja  :Grin:  

ali citam novine na kavi i nadam se da nece doci netko i zapaliti bas kraj mene jadne trudne  :Wink:

----------


## †marival

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa u toj državi ima puno pušača, i ti pušači su njeni građani, isto kao i nepušači. I oni isto pune državnu kasu. Država bi se mogla pobrinuti za njihove pušačke potrebe, da ih održi koliko-toliko zadovoljnim. U konačnici u svom interesu.
> 
> 
>  Pušači ujedno i prazne državnu kasu, u puno većem broju od nepušača koriste zdravstvene usluge.
> 
> A vi što predlažete odvojena pušačko - nepušačka mjesta, kako bi se to moglo postići? Jer ono odvajanje mjesta u kafiću mi je bio čisti idiotizam. Sjednješ na mjesto za nepušače a metar dalje od tebe netko dimi ko lokomotiva. A sjedi na mjestu za pušače.  :/ 
> ...


ja nisam sa nimalo drskosti i jednostranosti iznosila svoje stajalište !!!!!
izbor auto ili autobus je nemoguć .... neki su nevozači  :Grin:  

kroz svoje postove samo sam isticala pravo na IZBOR !!!!!
- pogotovo jer taj izbor ovisi o mojoj egzistenciji i egzistenciji moje obitelji !!! i govorim sve iz vlastitog iskustva   :Rolling Eyes:  

- i sa koliko cinizma i   :Laughing:  i ovakvih smajlića nekolicina VAS komentira NAS male ugostitelje ( rotiranje ....   :Rolling Eyes:  )

pune ste emocionalne inteligencije   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## apricot

joj, marival, nemoj tako...
i ti si sama sebi obojala zidove u stanu, a nisi me pitala za savjet...
i namještaj si postavila kako tebi odgovara...
i ne samo ti, nego i mnogi.
pa ste time ugrozili moju egzistenciju jer ja od toga živim.
ali, to je tvoj izbor.

stalno neki izbor!
a gdje je MOJ izbor, gdje da ja popijem čaj i sljedeća tri dana ne kašljem?
doma?
pa onda neka i ljudi borave u kapsulama ako im se puši. (ovo je karikirano, daleko sam od toga, ali mi je više dosta tog sklanjanja s puta kako se netko ne bi osjećao diskriminiranim).

----------


## anima

ZABRANA PUŠENJA OD 1.9.2008. sad čula na vjestima, Obiteljski

----------


## petarpan

ja ne vidim problem boravka u kapsuli...ona nije zatvorena..više izgleda kao neki šankić...ima te neke pročistaće zraka...zapravo izgleda kao da si se samo malo maknuo na stranu popušit koju...
znači nitko te nije u neki tor zatvorio kao najgoreg kriminalca...
ali je investicija...bože moj...
znači,opcija zapravo postoji...ako je se postavi u javne prostore...a vjerujem da hoće...malo po malo, možda ne odjednom...

----------


## ina33

Marival, uvjerena sam da će nakon prvotnog šoka i katastrofičnih najava u stilu bojkota kafića sve relativno brzo doći u normalu i promet će ostati više manje sličan. Tako je bilo u svakoj zemlji pa će tako biti i u našoj. U kafićima ljudi i piju, zar ne - uostalom, to im je osnovna namjena   :Love: .

----------


## †marival

apri ... ali ja nisam ugrozila tvoju egzistenciju jer nisam
prihvatila tvoj savjet  - već sam birala nekog drugog
čija mi se ideja više svidjela .... znači imala sam pravo na izbor

zamisli da mi je zakonski obavezujuće da imam crveni plafon u kafiće   :Razz:  

a ti si dobila drugu mušteriju koja je prihvatila tvoje ideje   :Grin:  

tako i u ovom slučaju neka mi ne brane nego neka mi daju da sama izaberem   :Razz:  pa ću odlučiti da li mi se više isplati imati kafić za pušaće ili nepušaće   :Love:

----------


## Stijena

> tako i u ovom slučaju neka mi ne brane nego neka mi daju da sama izaberem   pa ću odlučiti da li mi se više isplati imati kafić za pušaće ili nepušaće


to ugostiteljima uopće nije dilema, i gdje smo sad.......opet na početku!

----------


## †marival

a u periodu prilagodbe će me država osloboditi svih dadžbina i rate kredita će biti zamznute   :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

sve dok su svi kafići pušački i trebamo odlučiti hoće li neki biti nepušački, stvari su naopako postavljene.

kao što rekoh, ljudi se ne rađaju kao pušači. neki odaberu to postati.

----------


## ina33

> sve dok su svi kafići pušački i trebamo odlučiti hoće li neki biti nepušački, stvari su naopako postavljene.
> 
> kao što rekoh, ljudi se ne rađaju kao pušači. neki odaberu to postati.


X.

----------


## †marival

> marival prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tako i u ovom slučaju neka mi ne brane nego neka mi daju da sama izaberem   pa ću odlučiti da li mi se više isplati imati kafić za pušaće ili nepušaće  
> 
> 
> to ugostiteljima uopće nije dilema, i gdje smo sad.......opet na početku!


znači ??? ko fućka ugostitelje  :?  
.... a jedino je njihova egzistencija upitna ovim zakonom   :Sad:

----------


## TATA MATA

> ZABRANA PUŠENJA OD 1.9.2008. sad čula na vjestima, Obiteljski


01.09.*2009*

----------


## anima

> anima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ZABRANA PUŠENJA OD 1.9.2008. sad čula na vjestima, Obiteljski
> 
> 
> 01.09.*2009*


ma da, mraaak  :D

----------


## Loryblue

> anima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ZABRANA PUŠENJA OD 1.9.2008. sad čula na vjestima, Obiteljski
> 
> 
> 01.09.*2009*


bome ćemo se imat prilike nadimljavat do tada  :Grin:  

sve mi se čini kako će i ovo s pušenjem bit ko i s 0,0 promilima.
ugostitelji i trgovci gorke suze ronili kome će prodavat piće, a kad tamo tresla se brda rodio se mali mišić.
loki se ko i prije.

tako će se i pušit ko i prije, živi bili pa vidili.

----------


## Stijena

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  marival prvotno napisa
> ...


znači?? tko fućka nepušače što ih pušači truju, a isto tako samo žele u miru popiti kavu  ......ali dobro, nakon 10 stranica, sve je valjda rečeno.

Uostalom, koliko vidim, još skoro 2 godine ste mirni..........i pod "tko šiša nepušače" parolom, a nepušači su i dalje građani drugog reda.

----------


## ina33

Ma, bitno je da je krenulo. Jupi što će se zakon primjenjivat - brzo će 2009.-ta, nije to ne znam kad. Za to vrijeme nek se ljudi malo prilagode. Kažem vam ja - srednjoročno nas svih to čeka - tako je i vani, tako će bit i kod nas, nećemo ostat izolirani od trendova, jer nismo niti od jednog trenda ostali izolirani, pa nećemo ni od ovoga.

----------


## sladjanaf

> sve dok su svi kafići pušački i trebamo odlučiti hoće li neki biti nepušački, stvari su naopako postavljene.
> 
> kao što rekoh, ljudi se ne rađaju kao pušači. neki odaberu to postati.


meni uopće ne smeta da na 50 nepušačkih bude 1 pušački.

ali to se neće dogoditi.

nego će se zabraniti pušenje na svim javnim mjestima.

jer su građani ove države samo "stoka sitnog zuba" nedorasla za dijalog, pa je najjednostavnije samo zabraniti. jer su tako napravile sjedinjene američke države. ajme, koja civilizacija! baš pogodna za ugledavanje.

----------


## sladjanaf

> Ma, bitno je da je krenulo. Jupi što će se zakon primjenjivat - brzo će 2009.-ta, nije to ne znam kad. Za to vrijeme nek se ljudi malo prilagode. Kažem vam ja - srednjoročno nas svih to čeka - tako je i vani, tako će bit i kod nas, nećemo ostat izolirani od trendova, jer nismo niti od jednog trenda ostali izolirani, pa nećemo ni od ovoga.


jupiiii!!!!

slijedimo trendove!!!!

supeeerrrr!!!!

----------


## sladjanaf

> znači?? tko fućka nepušače što ih pušači truju, a isto tako samo žele u miru popiti kavu  ......ali dobro, nakon 10 stranica, sve je valjda rečeno.
> 
> Uostalom, koliko vidim, još skoro 2 godine ste mirni..........i pod "tko šiša nepušače" parolom, a nepušači su i dalje građani drugog reda.



ozbiljno, jesi ti čitala prethodnih 10 stranica?

pričalo se o izboru za sve - o tome kako BI BILO DOBRO da postoji izbor, a ne striktna zabrana za sve.

i molim vas, nemojte uspoređivati autobus i kafić.

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma, bitno je da je krenulo. Jupi što će se zakon primjenjivat - brzo će 2009.-ta, nije to ne znam kad. Za to vrijeme nek se ljudi malo prilagode. Kažem vam ja - srednjoročno nas svih to čeka - tako je i vani, tako će bit i kod nas, nećemo ostat izolirani od trendova, jer nismo niti od jednog trenda ostali izolirani, pa nećemo ni od ovoga.
> 
> 
> jupiiii!!!!
> 
> slijedimo trendove!!!!
> ...


Ako su dobri - a ja se veselim   :Love: . Ja mislim da je ovaj dobar i da ljudi koji misle da se to kod nas neće nikad uvesti - zavaravaju se. Neka je sad malo predaha pa da se svi koji trebaju reorganiziraju.

----------


## ina33

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sve dok su svi kafići pušački i trebamo odlučiti hoće li neki biti nepušački, stvari su naopako postavljene.
> 
> kao što rekoh, ljudi se ne rađaju kao pušači. neki odaberu to postati.
> 
> 
> meni uopće ne smeta da na 50 nepušačkih bude 1 pušački.
> ...


I ja sam građanin ove države - mene ovo, recimo, oduševljava. Ni meni ne smeta da na 50 nepušačkih bude 1 pušačkih, ali to se sada, dok prevladava stav da je pušenje po kafićima normalno - nema šanse dogoditi. Jednostavno - neprovedivo je i nerealno.

----------


## †marival

dobila sam novi info ....
postoji mogućnost da kafić preregistriram u CLUB   :Grin:  
pa samo članovi sa iskaznicama mogu ulaziti ... onda više nisam javno mjesto   :Grin:  
zvuči mi ko javna garaža, javna kuća,   :Laughing:

----------


## sladjanaf

normalno da je provedivo.

ali pošto nije tako u sjedinjenim američkim državama, onda ne može biti ni kod nas.

stvar trenda.

----------


## ina33

Tu se ne slažemo - ja mislim, kao i cure gore, da bi onda 99% kafića bilo pušačko, kao i sad - pušenje ima tendenciju da se širi, ako ga neki regulator ne zaustavi. Da negdje vani imam neki živi model da to živi - pušački/nepušaki kafići i da u prvo vrijeme promjene društvenog ponašanja a propos pušenja je to zaživjelo, možda bih promijenila mišljenje. Ovako mislim da to nema šanse i da bi ostao status quo - a ide se za promjenom - smanjenje pušenja.

----------


## AnneMary

> anima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ZABRANA PUŠENJA OD 1.9.2008. sad čula na vjestima, Obiteljski
> 
> 
> 01.09.*2009*


Tek! 
A ja se ponadala da će to bit skorije kad je već toliko napredovala ova rasprava!
Nema šanse sve pročitat ali samo mogu reći da nikad nisam pušila
 i da još uvijek ne mogu shvatit zašto ljudi puše!
Koliko sam skužila ugostitelji se već bune, a nije mi baš jasno zašto,
pa ja ću prva puno više svraćat na čaj ili sokić ali s bebačom, za razliku od dosadašnjeg nikako!

mm okorjeli pušač već sedam godina pokušava prestat pušit,
i kad je doktor rekao stop nije se premišljao!
Neki dan smo čekali na autobusnom i potrefilo se da u cijelom kafiću za 5-6 stolova niko nije pušio
(jedan dečko, ali je sjeo kraj vrata) i veli meni mm kako je baš gušt sjest s menom i bebom na kavi, a ne pušit! 
Sad kako je on to doživio nemam pojma ali znam da sam ja uživala jer ni on nije pušio što je prvi put otkad smo skupa!
Napokon obiteljski izlazak a da ne sjedimo udaljeni zbog dima glupe cigare!

Oprostite ako odužih ali ja ne znam drugačije!
E da, ja sam za zabranu, definitivno!

----------


## fritulica1

> - pogotovo jer taj izbor ovisi o mojoj egzistenciji i egzistenciji moje obitelji !!! i govorim sve iz vlastitog iskustva


 Ja ne znam Marival  na osnovu čega si ti zacrtala da će novi zakon "pokopati" tebe i ostale ugostitelje"? U zemljama koje su sprovele zakon - to se nije dogodilo. Zašto gledaš tako crno na ovaj zakon koji može značiti "zdravlje" za građane naše zemlje. Zašto bi propala? Pa nisu se ljudi dolazili samo nadimljavati u tvoj kafić. Sigurno ih je privuklo šarmantno osoblje, dobra kava, čistoća objekta, mirisan čaj, dobar izbor vina ili piva. Evo, imaš vremena do 1.9 obogatiti, usavršiti ponudu i garantirano će ljudi doći. A ti ćeš (ili tko već radi u kafiću...) raditi u ugodnoj, zdravoj i svježoj radnoj atmosferi. To ti od srca želim, uz dobar profit.





> pune ste emocionalne inteligencije


 I ne znam što ti je ovo značilo  :?

----------


## MGrubi

ego svi vi koji tako branite "pravo" na svoj gušt: cigaret i kavu:
da li ćete svojoj djeci kad napune 18 (ako kojim slučajem već nisu propušila) ponuditi uz kavu da probaju taj vaš gušt?

ili vam uopće ne smeta što vam dijete (ako ne puši) već se prisilno truje nikotinom svaki vikend ili kad god ode s frendovima na kavu?

----------


## Honey

> ma ja se salim. zamisli clanak u crnoj kronici, opljackao pumpu, utrzak ostavio a pokupio cigarete.


A gle ovo: Provalio, ukrao jedan "Marlboro", pa se prijavio policiji  :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma ja se salim. zamisli clanak u crnoj kronici, opljackao pumpu, utrzak ostavio a pokupio cigarete.
> 
> 
> A gle ovo: Provalio, ukrao jedan "Marlboro", pa se prijavio policiji


eto vidis, taj je vidovit  :Laughing:  
nostradamus  :Laughing:

----------


## †marival

> marival prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> - pogotovo jer taj izbor ovisi o mojoj egzistenciji i egzistenciji moje obitelji !!! i govorim sve iz vlastitog iskustva  
> 
> 
>  Ja ne znam Marival  na osnovu čega si ti zacrtala da će novi zakon "pokopati" tebe i ostale ugostitelje"? U zemljama koje su sprovele zakon - to se nije dogodilo. Zašto gledaš tako crno na ovaj zakon koji može značiti "zdravlje" za građane naše zemlje. Zašto bi propala? Pa nisu se ljudi dolazili samo nadimljavati u tvoj kafić. Sigurno ih je privuklo šarmantno osoblje, dobra kava, čistoća objekta, mirisan čaj, dobar izbor vina ili piva. Evo, imaš vremena do 1.9 obogatiti, usavršiti ponudu i garantirano će ljudi doći. A ti ćeš (ili tko već radi u kafiću...) raditi u ugodnoj, zdravoj i svježoj radnoj atmosferi. To ti od srca želim, uz dobar profit.
> 
> 
> ...


a ja neznam fritulica kaj si se ti za mene zakačila ?!?!?!
vidim sve znaš pa ..... ukucaj u pretražnik marival pa si od početka
pročitaj moje postove
- a tvoj cinizam samo o tebi govori .... i tvoje nonstopno podsmjehivanje svih koji ne misle kao ti !!!
- kako uopće možeš pisati nešto kao *"Evo, imaš vremena do 1.9 obogatiti,"*

sve što si nabrojala moj kafić ima i ponudu i osoblje ( samo moj muž radi od 07-23 jer si nemožemo priuštiti konobara ) i u svim tim čarima mog kafića uživaju izričito moji odabtani gosti pušaći i ja želim da tako ostane

ubim se ak buju mi dolazili nepušaći kao ti .....

sad bum sigurno zdilitana .... ali fakat mi je digla tlak
sorry ostali   :Love:

----------


## mikka

sori marival meni se ne cini da se fritulica na tebe zakacila..

samo opaska sastrane. volim vas sve.

----------


## †marival

> ego svi vi koji tako branite "pravo" na svoj gušt: cigaret i kavu:
> da li ćete svojoj djeci kad napune 18 (ako kojim slučajem već nisu propušila) ponuditi uz kavu da probaju taj vaš gušt?
> 
> ili vam uopće ne smeta što vam dijete (ako ne puši) već se prisilno truje nikotinom svaki vikend ili kad god ode s frendovima na kavu?


Branim osnovno ljudsko pravo na *izbor*  a ne "pravo" na svoj gušt  ( gušt mi nemože ionako nitko oduzeti )

Kako možeš biti sigurna da tvoje dijete neče pušiti ???

Ja svoju djecu svakodnevno više puta dnevno nagavaram da zapale jednu samnom i oni neće pa neće   :Mad:  
Pa nikako da im objasnim da nevalja biti odličan učenik uzornog ponašanja - reprezentativac u vaterpolu (bdw. moj jedanaestogodišnji sin to je ) i da karijera nogometaša u nk zagreba sa prosjekom ocjena 5.0 u 7 razredu ( bdw. moj najstariji sin ) je shit. Bolje da idu samnom svaki dan u birtiju i puše i piju   :Grin:

----------


## summer

> Evo, imaš vremena do 1.9 obogatiti, usavršiti ponudu i garantirano će ljudi doći. A ti ćeš (ili tko već radi u kafiću...) raditi u ugodnoj, zdravoj i svježoj radnoj atmosferi. To ti od srca želim, uz dobar profit.


marival, citaj kako treba. Obogatiti se odnosilo na ponudu, a ne na tebe. I fritulica ti je zeljela samo dobro, barem kako ja vidim.

A ono o gostima nepusacima ti stvarno nije trebalo. 

Vidis da nigdje kafici nisu propali, nece ni Hrvatska biti izuzetak. Ja se radujem tom zakonu, mada bih voljela da postoji i mogucnost otvaranja i pusackih kafica, valjda ce se netko pametniji od mene sjetiti i kako to organizirati a da se opet sve ne vrati na staro.

Osobno sam sretna sto zivim u Splitu di se stekati ne pospremaju nikad i rijetko su takvi dani da se kava ne moze popiti i vani - kad je kisa vecina mojih kolegica niti ne ide na obaveznu dnevnu kavicu jer su kafici mali, natrpani stolovima i zasiceni dimom i osjecam se kao kakva dimljena kobasicica kad se vratim u ured.  :/

----------


## ina33

> Obogatiti se odnosilo na ponudu, a ne na tebe. I fritulica ti je zeljela samo dobro, barem kako ja vidim.


Potpisujem. Marival, pa nisu nepušači neke aždaje, normalni su ljudi i normalni gosti kafića, kao i većina pušača  :Love: .

----------


## †marival

Summer - pa u Splitu su se pozatvarali kafići samo zbog preuređenja rive ( bdw. meni je sada predvna    :Rolling Eyes:  )
- promjena exterijera ( pogled sa rive ostao je isti ) bila je dovoljna da ljudi prestanu dolaziti u svoje omiljene kafiće ... zašto nisu počeli dolaziti oni kojima se riva sviđa ( vjerijatno ih je premalo ili nisu populacija koja zalazi u kafiće)
- zamisli koliko će ih se još zatvoriti zbog zabrane pušenja ....

----------


## Ancica

Potpisujem sve one koji su napisali da su strah i strasenje oko propadanja birtija zbog zabrane pusenja neosnovani.

Jedini koji se trebaju bojati su proizvodaci i distributeri cigareta - jer ovakvom (ispravnom) politikom se zaista smanjuje stopa pusenja u drustvu, na dobrobit svih osim njih.

Btw, kod nas (u Alberti, u Kanadi) krece uskoro, ako vec nije, i zabrana ne samo u javnim prostorima (koja je vec dugo aktivna) vec i unutar kruga radijusa od pet metara od ulaznih/izlaznih vrata u iste prostore. Sto ti znaci da ne moras, da bi usao u takav prostor, prolazit kroz zavjesu dima pusaca koji su izasli van na cik-pauzu. Jeeej!

----------


## fritulica1

> ja neznam fritulica kaj si se ti za mene zakačila ?!?!?! 
> vidim sve znaš pa ..... ukucaj u pretražnik marival pa si od početka 
> pročitaj moje postove 
> - a tvoj cinizam samo o tebi govori .... i tvoje nonstopno podsmjehivanje svih koji ne misle kao ti !!! 
> - kako uopće možeš pisati nešto kao "Evo, imaš vremena do 1.9 obogatiti," 
> 
> sve što si nabrojala moj kafić ima i ponudu i osoblje ( samo moj muž radi od 07-23 jer si nemožemo priuštiti konobara ) i u svim tim čarima mog kafića uživaju izričito moji odabtani gosti pušaći i ja želim da tako ostane 
> 
> ubim se ak buju mi dolazili nepušaći kao ti ..... 
> ...


Ajoj marival, sasvim si pogrešno protumačila moje riječi, pokušala sam shvatiti tvoje brige, nije bilo cinizma, dapače, moj post je bio dobronamjeran. Ali ti ga tumači kako hoćeš i kako te veseli...




> ubim se ak buju mi dolazili nepušaći kao ti .....


 Ali na ovo sam morala   :Laughing: .

----------


## dorotea24

> Povisiti cijenu kutije cigareta na onu, koju prosječni građanin neće moći platiti, a onaj koji će ipak moći, neće podnijeti pomisao da mu cigatere žderu pravo bogatstvo.


Onda će svi početi pušiti marihuanu  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

neka, ona je manje stetna od cigara  :Wink:

----------


## dorotea24

> Branim osnovno ljudsko pravo na *izbor*  a ne "pravo" na svoj gušt  ( gušt mi nemože ionako nitko oduzeti )


Ali ja se opet moram ponoviti da se tu ne radi o osnovnom pravu na izbor kada pušač sa svojim izborom svjesno ugrožava drugog i to na javnom mjestu. 
Ja na ovo ne gledam kao na poticaj za prestajanje pušenja nego kao svojevrsnu zaštitu nepušača od duhanskog smoga.
Za par godina će nam ova rasprava izgledati smiješno i naša djeca će se smijati isto kao što se i mi smijemo na one stare snimke gdje se pušilo na katedrama i sl. (već je netko to spomenuo).

I slažem se s time da u državi ima puno bitnijih stvari za riješiti i puno većih problema od ovoga, ali zar bi zbog toga trebalo rješavanje svih ostalih problema stati dok se oni glavni ne riješe? Onda ćemo vjerovatno pušiti još 20-30 godina pa i u doslovnom smislu riječi  :Grin:

----------


## dorotea24

> neka, ona je manje stetna od cigara


je, je, moš mislit čak ima i blagotvoran učinak ako se koristi u većim količinama  :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> Summer - pa u Splitu su se pozatvarali kafići samo zbog preuređenja rive ( bdw. meni je sada predvna    )
> - promjena exterijera ( pogled sa rive ostao je isti ) bila je dovoljna da ljudi prestanu dolaziti u svoje omiljene kafiće ... zašto nisu počeli dolaziti oni kojima se riva sviđa ( vjerijatno ih je premalo ili nisu populacija koja zalazi u kafiće)
> - zamisli koliko će ih se još zatvoriti zbog zabrane pušenja ....


Malo objašnjenje - u Splitu su se pozatvarali jer je kava poskupila u tim kafićima, ne jer Splićanima toliko smeta estetski smeta eksterijer. Naime, grad uvjetovao kafićima da moraju imat svi iste stolice, koje su neudobne i skupe ko Sv. Petra kajgana, a zbog tih skupih stolica su ugostitelji su morali dignut cijenu pića. Zbog dignute cijene ekipa više ne dolazi tamo kafenisat jer kavu piju di je jeftinije, a to je par ulica dalje di svi ne moraju imat te stolice. Ovaj sad sažetak zvuči stvarno ko neka anegdota pokojnoga Smoje, ali tako je.

----------


## maria71

> neka, ona je manje stetna od cigara


Stvar gledišta

da otvorimo kofi šopove ?  :Grin:

----------


## Maruška

> marival prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Summer - pa u Splitu su se pozatvarali kafići samo zbog preuređenja rive ( bdw. meni je sada predvna    )
> - promjena exterijera ( pogled sa rive ostao je isti ) bila je dovoljna da ljudi prestanu dolaziti u svoje omiljene kafiće ... zašto nisu počeli dolaziti oni kojima se riva sviđa ( vjerijatno ih je premalo ili nisu populacija koja zalazi u kafiće)
> - zamisli koliko će ih se još zatvoriti zbog zabrane pušenja ....
> 
> 
> Malo objašnjenje - u Splitu su se pozatvarali jer je kava poskupila u tim kafićima, ne jer Splićanima toliko smeta estetski smeta eksterijer. Naime, grad uvjetovao kafićima da moraju imat svi iste stolice, koje su neudobne i skupe ko Sv. Petra kajgana, a zbog tih skupih stolica su ugostitelji su morali dignut cijenu pića. Zbog dignute cijene ekipa više ne dolazi tamo kafenisat jer kavu piju di je jeftinije, a to je par ulica dalje di svi ne moraju imat te stolice. Ovaj sad sažetak zvuči stvarno ko neka anegdota pokojnoga Smoje, ali tako je.


+ stolice nisu prikladne za 'korpulentnije' osobe
+ slanje poruke gradskoj vlasti....

----------


## maria71

split   :Love:

----------


## Maruška

Jel' se to bilježiš za kavu? Na rivi?  8)

----------


## MGrubi

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  marival prvotno napisa
> ...


+ stolice se mogu nabaviti od *samo jednog uvoznika*

----------


## †marival

i ???  zar su to razlozi da ignorirate ugostitelje koji nisu za to krivi ???

+ stolice nisu prikladne za 'korpulentnije' osobe 
*++* kafići neće biti prikladni za sve ljude koji žele doći u njega !!! već samo za nepušaće 

+ slanje poruke gradskoj vlasti....
*++* slanje poruke državnoj vlasti .....

+ stolice se mogu nabaviti od samo jednog uvoznika
*++* namaju pravo birati da li žele u kafić za pušaće ili nepušaće ( samo jedan izbor )

----------


## ivarica

> *++* kafići neće biti prikladni za sve ljude koji žele doći u njega !!! već samo za nepušaće


GLUPOST!
pa nije prekrizen na vratima pusac nego cigareta

----------


## sorciere

> GLUPOST!



 :Nope:  
pisanje velikim slovima je vikanje...

a ova riječ nije prikladna za komentar. 

zar ne bi ljepše bilo npr. "ne dijelim tvoje mišljenje" iz razloga xxx, ili nešto slično???

----------


## mamma san

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> GLUPOST!
> 
> 
> 
>  
> pisanje velikim slovima je vikanje...
> ...


Nismo svi tako riječiti kao ti..  :Smile:

----------


## TATA MATA

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ivarica prvotno napisa
> ...


Nisu svi tako DOBRI kao ti !   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

uciteljice, a propustila si pecnuti ugostiteljicu

----------


## mikka

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> neka, ona je manje stetna od cigara 
> 
> 
> Stvar gledišta
> 
> da otvorimo kofi šopove ?


moze, turizam bi mam procvjetal. to i legalizacija prostitucije, meni dosta. mozda ne bi bas imali etiketu child friendly zemlje, ali bi bili boooogatiiii...

----------


## †marival

:?

----------


## maria71

marival, ja sam ti konzerva i pol i pušenje marice mi nije cool

----------


## sorciere

> uciteljice, a propustila si pecnuti ugostiteljicu


uz tvoj nick stoji "osoblje foruma". 

ugostiteljica je "raja" ko i ja   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

ja se opet malo salim. nije da nisam za legalizaciju prostitucije, ali to nije tema. isto tako smatram da je ziza manje stetna od cigareta, ali ni to nije tema. ja sve nesto sto nisu teme.

uglavnom, mislim da nece biti neke velike frke oko pada prometa. ne znaci da pusaci nece smjeti *uci* u birtiju, nego samo unutra zapaliti. znaci dolazit ce i dalje, jedino ce ici zapaliti ispred. jedino su mozda pocetak stupanja zakona na snagu trebali staviti u proljece, da se ekipa "navikne" pusiti vani.

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> uciteljice, a propustila si pecnuti ugostiteljicu
> 
> 
> uz tvoj nick stoji "osoblje foruma". 
> 
> ugostiteljica je "raja" ko i ja


gle, kad telefoniramo obje smo iste
tako i na ovoj temi

----------


## retha

Pih..ja mislila zabranit ce to oni odmah..a kad ono najavlju za rujan 2009. A onda opet nekaj nebu stimalo..pa ce opet prebacit na neki drugi datum..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

> *gle*, kad telefoniramo obje smo iste
> tako i na ovoj temi


ne vidim   :Grin:  

jesi ili nisi osoblje?  :? 

kad telefonira - tko? ti i...?? 

kako dvoje ljudi može biti "isto" kad telefonira?

----------


## mim

Ok, nikotin i katran su štetni i svi pričaju kako žele popiti kavu a da pri tom ne smrde na dim. Zanimljivo je kako svi oni koji ne puše, a piju kavu nisu pomislili na ovo: 
"Kofein stimulira rad mozga, uklanja pospanost i umor i omogućuje povećani intelektualni rad. Mehanizam djelovanja sastoji se u blokadi adenozinskih receptora. adenozin je lokalni hormon koji širi krvne žive, usporava izbijanje neurona u SŽS i usporava rad srca. Stoga je logično da će njegovom blokadom od strane kofeina doći do ubrzavanja rada mozga ali i ubrzavanja rada srca. Povećanim radom srca povećava se krvni tlak, šire se krvne žile."

"Nikotin, također, pojačava budnost i mentalne performanse, a u kardiovaskularnom sustavu povećava puls i krvni tlak i sužava krvne žile, pa tako otežava cirkulaciju. Može djelovati stimulativno i smirujuće. Smatra se da ujutro djeluje stimulativno zbog apstinencije tijekom sna, dok zatim tijelo stječe akutnu toleranciju i tako nikotin djeluje sve više smirujuće prema kraju dana."

Slično, kaj ne?? 

Meni je vrlo kontradiktorno da netko tko želi živjeti zdravo pije kavu. Pa čak i onu bez kofeina jer je dobro poznato da se kofein iz kave uklanja kemijskim putem. O tom bi itekako trebali razmisliti oni koji već n stranica kukaju kako žele popiti kavu u nepušačkom kafiću.

Ja popušim kutiju u 7 dana i to ISKLJUČIVO uz kavu. Jedno bez drugog za mene ne postoji. Sokove ne pijem, alkohol također, zbog vode neću sjesti u kafić. Dakle-za mene sjedenje u kafiću prestaje onog trena kad se ukine cigareta.

----------


## maria71

mim ,sestro po kavi i cigareti

ja popušim 5 ili 6 cigareta tjedno

----------


## mamma san

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *gle*, kad telefoniramo obje smo iste
> tako i na ovoj temi
> 
> 
> ne vidim   
> 
> ...


DOSTA! (da vičem!!)

Držite se teme ovog topica. Od sad na dalje brisat ću svaki prozivački, svađalački, neumjesan i OT post!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sorciere

> Držite se teme ovog topica


o, majko iz snova - što se tiče digresije - moje izjave u zadnje vrijeme neki tumače na razne načine - pa samo želim biti na čisto - da razgovaramo o *istoj* stvari.   :Wink: . 


što se teme tiče - imam puno toga protiv zabrane pušenja, na način na koji se ta zabrana nameće od onih koji bar 80% cijene cigareta stavljaju u državni proračun, a ni 10% od toga ne žele uložiti u pomoć u odvikavanju onima koji puše. dakle - čista dvoličnost.

----------


## mikka

mim, ti bus bila sezonski birtijas  :Wink:  . samo po ljeti, kava i cigareta na terasi.

sve to stoji, nije kava mila majka, ali nisam cula da je netko riknuo od kave, dok je nikotin vodeci uzrok smrtnosti, vjerojatno ne u cijelom svijetu (glad, prljavstina) ali u razvijenim zemljama barem.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> O tom bi itekako trebali razmisliti oni koji već n stranica kukaju kako žele popiti kavu u nepušačkom kafiću.


Ne kužim, pa u kafiću se može i nešto drugo popiti, bez obzira na to što se zove "kafić"? :? 

Ja osobno ne pijem kavu i ne idem u kafiće. Ali mi je stvaaaaaaarno dosta da me truju na ama baš svakom javnom mjestu, od pizzerije do tramvajske stanice.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sorciere

> nije kava mila majka, ali nisam cula da je netko riknuo od kave, dok je nikotin vodeci uzrok smrtnosti, vjerojatno ne u cijelom svijetu (glad, prljavstina) ali u razvijenim zemljama barem.


a di je pretilost? i sve boleštine koje dolaze od toga?

pa ja sam kao pušač zdravija od mnogih s viškom kila  :?  (govorim o svojoj dobnoj populaciji   :Grin:  ).

i ne, neću ići u kafiće ak nemrem zapaliti. 

kad je prošle godine bila irska delegacija u zg, većina "visokih" gostiju je pušila... pričali su mi kak je kod njih zabranjeno pušenje, kako oni izlaze van pušiti... a onda u pubovima ostane par ljudi koji ne puše, i atmosfera zamre... pa nepušači dolaze za njima - da se imaju s kim družiti...   :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

hm da, razmisljala sam da spomenem i pretilost i alkohol. ali kava tu ne spada  :Wink:  

kaj ti hoces reci da su pusaci veseliji?  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> mim, ti bus bila sezonski birtijas  . samo po ljeti, kava i cigareta na terasi.
> 
> sve to stoji, nije kava mila majka, ali nisam cula da je netko riknuo od kave, dok je nikotin vodeci uzrok smrtnosti, vjerojatno ne u cijelom svijetu (glad, prljavstina) ali u razvijenim zemljama barem.


Potpisujem. A razlika je ključna da kava ne utječe na druge oko tebe, ne ugrožavaš drgog ako piješ kavu, nema "pasivnih kavopija", niti posljedica drugima za zdravlje. To je problem s pušenjem - neposredan učinak na drugoga. Ako su slični efekti - uživajte (samo) u kavi   :Love: .

----------


## retha

Joj....mislim da je vec stoput ponovljeno al ajmo jos jednom utvrditi gradivo:
Kavom ili alkoholom trujes samo sebe, cigaretama trujes ostale.
Ta zabrana je i zbog zastite radnika.. Tj. zasto bi radnik nepusac trebao biti pasivni pusac?
I ne govorim samo o birtijama, ljudi si svugdje dozvoljavaju dimiti.

----------


## maria71

doza autodestruktivnosti nam daje neki retro šarm

----------


## retha

ina33 u isto cas smo pisale..

----------


## TeddyBearz

Aha, još nešto:




> Meni je vrlo kontradiktorno da netko tko želi živjeti zdravo pije kavu. Pa čak i onu bez kofeina jer je dobro poznato da se kofein iz kave uklanja kemijskim putem.


Jedna je stvar hoće li netko *sam* loše utjecati na svoje zdravlje (kofeinom ili čime već), svojim izborom ili će mu to raditi netko drugi dimom cigarete.

----------


## ina33

isto i pretilost itd. ne možeš pasivno se prejest, ako drgi do tebe jede. jedna kava dnevno, zdrav život i tako to - umjereni gušti - ja sam za to. a na poslu mi kažu da sam vesele naravi   :Kiss: .

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Laughing:  Sad vidim prethodne odgovore. Great minds...  :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> doza autodestruktivnosti nam daje neki retro šarm


 :No-no:

----------


## ina33

> doza autodestruktivnosti nam daje neki retro šarm


Eh, kad si duhovita - tad si neodoljiva   :Kiss: . Nadam se da je kičma popustila. Ali, ja sam opet za zdravlje, dosadno, znam, ali tako je.

----------


## sorciere

> alkoholom trujes samo sebe


koliko mrtvih zbog alkohola?  :? 
koliko razorenih obitelji, tučnjava, maltretiranja????

kak to alkoholom truješ samo sebe?

----------


## retha

> kak to alkoholom truješ samo sebe?


Pa jetru trujes samo sebi..nikom drugom.

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kak to alkoholom truješ samo sebe?
> 
> 
> Pa jetru trujes samo sebi..nikom drugom.


a sve ostalo što sam nabrojila???
a hoće ukinuti 0 promila  :shock:  :?

----------


## mikka

bas sam htjela napomenuti kako alkoholom indirektno ugrozavas okolinu. ako nicim, makar smradom :/  (nisam znala koji smajli da stavim).

----------


## TeddyBearz

> retha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sorciere prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa je to opravdanje pušačima? :?

----------


## ina33

> retha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  alkoholom trujes samo sebe
> 
> 
> koliko mrtvih zbog alkohola?  :? 
> koliko razorenih obitelji, tučnjava, maltretiranja????
> 
> kak to alkoholom truješ samo sebe?


Neposredno samo sebe. Ali, alkoholizam se i drugačije kazneno sankcionira od ovih drugih zdrav problema - pretilosti itd. - tu već policija urgira pa mi je to ipak drugi par postola, sorci   :Love:  .

----------


## ina33

Meni je alkoholizam i droga - već blizu kriminala. Pušenje je druga i blaža vrst ovisnosti, onda ide svo ono nepoželjno i nezdravo ponašanje - prejedanje, nevježbanje, pijenje više od 4 kave dnevno itd. Ovo prvo mi je za policiju (alkohol, droga), ovo drugo za regulatora (novi zakon o pušenju), ovo treće za liječnike i edukaciju.

----------


## retha

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  retha prvotno napisa
> ...


Neposredno..jap ta mi je rijec bila na vrhu jezika.

A ukidanje 0 promila je po meni neodgovorno. No to nije tema topica jelte.

----------


## ina33

A nemojmo sad u raspravu o pušenju trpat sve - od ispušnih plinova, GMO hrane, ZERP-a, droge, nezdravog jedenja, pretjeranog ispijanja kava... do mira u svijetu itd.

----------


## retha

I da, kad sam spomenula aklohol..nisam zapravo mislila na alkoholizam nego da ako u kaficu popijes pivu il gemist nebus trovao okolo ljude, a ak popusis sam jednu cigaretu nekog do tebe trujes.

----------


## mim

A jeste naslagale postovaaaaa!!! 

Kad sam govorila o kofeinu i nikotinu to sam govorila samo vezano za one koje tvrde da žele biti zdrave i piti kavu u kafiću. Kontradiktorno, a ima vas sigurno koje se furate na zdravlje i pijete kavu. I lijepo molim da se uzme u obzir samo to što sam napisala i ne tumači se drugačije. 

Btw, uništena jetra od alkohola košta jako puno hrvatsko zdravstvo. To je za one koje opravdavaju cuganje, ali ne i pušenje.

----------


## mikka

zakon o 0 promila je cista glupost i nije donio apsolutno nikakav pomak na bolje, naprotiv.

morala sam se obrecnuti na ovo  :Smile:  

o pusenju se vec sve reklo  :Wink:  .

----------


## summer

> i ???  zar su to razlozi da ignorirate ugostitelje koji nisu za to krivi ???


Oprosti, ali ti se ocito ne mozes malo maknuti iz pozicije sebe kao ugostitelja. Jasno mi je da si osobno pogodjena, ali ja (a mislim i vecina ostalih) kavu nikad ne pijem negdje zbog dobra ugostitelju i njegove zarade, vec zbog svog osobnog gusta i jer mi se negdje svidja sjesti i piti. 

Ina33, maria, maruska - ja castim kavicom (cak i na Rivi) - maria moze i zapalit  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> A jeste naslagale postovaaaaa!!! 
> 
> Kad sam govorila o kofeinu i nikotinu to sam govorila samo vezano za one koje tvrde da žele biti zdrave i piti kavu u kafiću. Kontradiktorno, a ima vas sigurno koje se furate na zdravlje i pijete kavu. I lijepo molim da se uzme u obzir samo to što sam napisala i ne tumači se drugačije. 
> 
> Btw, uništena jetra od alkohola košta jako puno hrvatsko zdravstvo. To je za one koje opravdavaju cuganje, ali ne i pušenje.


Jedna kava u kafiću nije nezdrava - čak i kardiolozi kažu da je jedna kava OK tj. nije nezdrava (pitala ja svoga). Furam se na zdravlje, ali nisam svetica - pojedem za Božić i masnije, popijem jednu kavu (prušut, parmezan itd.). Razlika je u tome što ta moja jedna kava ne znači da je i onaj do mene mora popit, a cigaretu više-manje moraš pasivno popušit uz onog koji puši.

Ne opravdavam alkoholizam - to mi je GROZNO.

----------


## ina33

> marival prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i ???  zar su to razlozi da ignorirate ugostitelje koji nisu za to krivi ???
> 
> 
> Oprosti, ali ti se ocito ne mozes malo maknuti iz pozicije sebe kao ugostitelja. Jasno mi je da si osobno pogodjena, ali ja (a mislim i vecina ostalih) kavu nikad ne pijem negdje zbog dobra ugostitelju i njegove zarade, vec zbog svog osobnog gusta i jer mi se negdje svidja sjesti i piti. 
> 
> Ina33, maria, maruska - ja castim kavicom (cak i na Rivi) - maria moze i zapalit


Dolaaazim... prvom prilikom!

----------


## mim

> Jedna kava u kafiću nije nezdrava - čak i kardiolozi kažu da je jedna kava OK tj. nije nezdrava (pitala ja svoga). Furam se na zdravlje, ali nisam svetica - pojedem za Božić i masnije, popijem jednu kavu (prušut, parmezan itd.). Razlika je u tome što ta moja jedna kava ne znači da je i onaj do mene mora popit, a cigaretu više-manje moraš pasivno popušit uz onog koji puši.
> 
> Ne opravdavam alkoholizam - to mi je GROZNO.


A je ti vrli kardiolog!! Ok, znači kofein je zdrav. Idem mam skuhati djetetu za večeru jednu kavicu  8)  . 

Ne znam jesi li vidjela da ja ne govorim o pasivnom pušenju ni protiv zabrane nego isključivo o licemjerju. Jedno je zdavo, drugo nije. Jel??? Mene su učili drugačije. 

I, btw, ateroskleroze je više od nezdrave prehrane i stresa nego od cigareta. Sjetite se dugovječnih ljudi iz Bugarske i drugih zemalja. Puše ko ćifuti (sfrkani duhan bez filtera) i piju hektolitre kefira. I žive 100 godina. 

Dakle, ne morate pušiti pasivno, ali nemojte propagirati zdrav život, raditi od sebe žrtve pasivnog pušenja, a sve to s punim ustima špeka i pivom u ruci. Ili beskofeinskom Nessicom. 

I, btw, ja JESAM za zabranu, ali ne u kafićima. Da u svim javnim ustanovama, prometalima i drugdje, ali kafiće ostavimo kavi i cigareti.

Tko se tu ono bori za svoj kafić??? Sorry, ne da mi se sad listati, ali curo-uz tebe sam   :Wink:   .

----------


## ina33

A je ti vrli kardiolog!! Ok, znači kofein je zdrav. Idem mam skuhati djetetu za večeru jednu kavicu  8)  . 

Ne znam jesi li vidjela da ja ne govorim o pasivnom pušenju ni protiv zabrane nego isključivo o licemjerju. Jedno je zdavo, drugo nije. Jel??? Mene su učili drugačije. 
[/quote]

Ne tvrdim ja da je kofein zdrav, bože sačuvaj za djeci davat itd. Tvrdim da većina kardiologa tolerira jednu kavu dnevno - ne govorim o hektolitrima kave. Ja govorim o pasivnom pušenju koje ugrožava druge. Sve što ja radim definitivno nije skroz zdravo - premalo spavam itd. Ja govorim o nezdravim načinima i navikama koje neposredno utječu na druge kao što je to cigaretni dim.

Licemjerje - mislim da nije licemjerno željet da pasivno pušenje prestaje. Postoje gradacije u stvarima - nije sve isto - alkohol, droga, pušenje, pijenje kave itd.

----------


## mim

> Ne tvrdim ja da je kofein zdrav, bože sačuvaj za djeci davat itd. Tvrdim da većina kardiologa tolerira jednu kavu dnevno - ne govorim o hektolitrima kave.


Mislim da svaki kardiolog tolerira i jednu cigaretu dnevno. 

SVE nezdrave navike ugrožavaju druge-na razne načine. Eto, npr, jedeš masno, dobiješ infarkt i dijete ti ostane bez roditelja. Tata popije i pretuče mamu na smrt. Prije toga pokupi autom pješake na pješačkom prijelazu. 

Karikiram, ali kao što ti imaš pravo izbora piti i jesti masno i time se trovati tako i ja želim trovati se jednom kavom popijenom uz cigaretu. Ako je to u odvojenom kafiću za pušače-nemam ništa protiv. 

I,btw, najslađe je zabranjeno voće. Mislite da će mladi manje pušiti zato jer će biti zabranjeno???? Kao što sad piju po parkićima tako će i pušiti oni koji žele. I alkohol je zabranjen mlađima od 18. Niste nikad vidjeli pijane klince???

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ne tvrdim ja da je kofein zdrav, bože sačuvaj za djeci davat itd. Tvrdim da većina kardiologa tolerira jednu kavu dnevno - ne govorim o hektolitrima kave.
> 
> 
> Mislim da svaki kardiolog tolerira i jednu cigaretu dnevno. 
> 
> ...


Je - mislim da si u pravu - svaki će tolerirat jednu dnevno. Problem je što baš nema ljudi koji puše jednu dnevno... ili ima? Ovih što piju kavu dnevno ima dosta, po meni. Sve ovo gore stoji - ali cigaretni dim je neposredan učinak. Odvojeni kafić za pušače - fine by me, ali gore smo argumentirali da je neprovedivo. Zabranjeno voće - opet se tu može isto onda argumentirat da ajmo dozvolit drogu, kad zabrane ništa ne vrijede. Kompleksno je to... Ova zabrana pušenja, ali ne i prodaje cigareta, za razliku od alkoholne prohibicije, izgleda ima svoj smisao - smanjuje se pušenje - bar prema iskustvima drugih zemalja koje su je uvele.

----------


## sorciere

a ja ću sad uletit s malom digresijom (kad već pričamo o nezdravim tekućinama) ...

ne pijem vodu iz pipe, već onu iz boce...

večeras kikica natoči čašu vode - i ostanemo  :shock: 
voda je SIVE BOJE , potpuno mutna...  :shock: 

ostavile smo ju na stolu, i polako se "odbojala"  :/ , i postala prozirna *nakon nekog vremena*...

----------


## ina33

> a ja ću sad uletit s malom digresijom (kad već pričamo o nezdravim tekućinama) ...
> 
> ne pijem vodu iz pipe, već onu iz boce...
> 
> večeras kikica natoči čašu vode - i ostanemo  :shock: 
> voda je SIVE BOJE , potpuno mutna...  :shock: 
> 
> ostavile smo ju na stolu, i polako se "odbojala"  :/ , i postala prozirna *nakon nekog vremena*...


Ova iz boce? Koja marka?

----------


## sorciere

> Ova iz boce? Koja marka?


a, nisam bila dovoljno jasna   :Embarassed:  ...

natočila je vodu iz pipe (dakle zagrebačku vodu iz vodovoda)  :? 



a inače pijemo coop vodu (njihova robna marka). ima mi nekako najbolji okus   :Grin:

----------


## retha

*ina33*, ti tako lijepo kazes sve ono sto ja mislim..al se pismeno tesko izrazavam. 
Bolje bi mi bilo da te sam dodem potpisat   :Kiss:  
*sorci*, si ti negdje na tresnjofci mozda?

----------


## sorciere

da, zakaj?

----------


## retha

Pa misa mu kak to niste vec prije skuzile?!
To vec odavno tak na tresnjofci. Nekad ima boljih dana pa nije jako mutno..nekad nije uopce.

----------


## mama courage

de, ne dirajte mi trešnjevku!  8) 

sorc, što ti zapravo hoćeš ? dobijaš vodu obogaćenu kalcijem i magnezijem! i to drito iz pipe! 

znas da je kalcij dobar za osteoporozu   :Razz:

----------


## fritulica1

> tako i ja želim trovati se jednom kavom popijenom uz cigaretu


 Pa što je tu sporno? Tko ti to brani? S novim zakonom se neće zabraniti pušenje, ali hoće ono na javnim mjestima. A za tu jednu cigaretu ćeš već naći dozvoljeno, adekvatno mjesto. Ne vidim problem.

----------


## sorciere

> Pa misa mu kak to niste vec prije skuzile?!
> To vec odavno tak na tresnjofci. Nekad ima boljih dana pa nije jako mutno..nekad nije uopce.


pa ne pijem vodu iz pipe  :? ... već odavno. ali od nje kuham kavu  :/ ... uz koju zapalim bar 2-3   :Grin:  ... jer treba ćeifiti.. jel tako mc?   :Laughing:

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tako i ja želim trovati se jednom kavom popijenom uz cigaretu
> 
> 
>  Pa što je tu sporno? Tko ti to brani? S novim zakonom se neće zabraniti pušenje, ali hoće ono na javnim mjestima. A za tu jednu cigaretu ćeš već naći dozvoljeno, adekvatno mjesto. Ne vidim problem.


E, pa ja tu jednu kavu s jednom cigaretom želim popiti u kafiću kao i do sad. 

Neću zapaliti u nekoj javnoj ustanovi kao što nisam ni do sad, u vlaku, u autobusu, u školi, u domu zdravlja, u kući nepušača, u svom dnevnom boravku.... Ali hoću imati mogućnost to napraviti u kafiću. Pa makar se zvao i kofi šop  8)    :Grin:   .

----------


## maria71

mim   :Laughing:  

već nas vidim kako pušimo skutrene u kutu,nas nekoliko retro dinosaurusa  ,dok oko nas dere rege  i konzumira se THC....

----------


## mim

> mim   
> 
> već nas vidim kako pušimo skutrene u kutu,nas nekoliko retro dinosaurusa  ,dok oko nas dere rege  i konzumira se THC....


A sve to u lepršavim haljinicama batik uzorka dok nam dim impregnira raspuštene podivljale lasi   :Laughing:   .

I, btw, ne namjeravam se skutriti. Sloboda za sve pa i za jednu cigaretu dnevno. Baš je hoću i točka   :Grin:   .

----------


## maria71

ma ne bojimo se mi nepušača, nego ovih pod THC-om  :Grin:  

da nas ne zaliju pivom

ja ću nositi zelene kroksice, ljubičaste čarape i kućnu haljinu kakva se nalazi na placu, ona bez rukava sa sitnim cvjetićima ili onim uzorcima koji liče na punoglavce, naprijed na kopčanje, ispod tirkizna majica , a na glavi turban s brošem

----------


## mim

> ma ne bojimo se mi nepušača, nego ovih pod THC-om  
> 
> da nas ne zaliju pivom
> 
> ja ću nositi zelene kroksice, ljubičaste čarape i kućnu haljinu kakva se nalazi na placu, ona bez rukava sa sitnim cvjetićima ili onim uzorcima koji liče na punoglavce, naprijed na kopčanje, ispod tirkizna majica , a na glavi turban s brošem


Jel ovo znak prepoznavanja???  8)  

Ja se ne bojim THC-a , ali se bojim zabrana. Svih vrsta. Zabrana dugoročno nije donijela ništa dobroga osim što je kod ljudi izazivala poriv da se snađu što u konačnici nije ni tak loše. Možda uključimo moždane vijuge. Mislim, bar ove koje nismo uništile nikotinom i katranom.   :Wink:  

Ako me tražiš-ja sam ona u ćošku s lenonicama, tunikom i Borosanama.

----------


## fritulica1

> Karikiram, ali kao što ti imaš pravo izbora piti i jesti masno i time se trovati tako i ja želim trovati se jednom kavom popijenom uz cigaretu. Ako je to u odvojenom kafiću za pušače-nemam ništa protiv.


 Ne kužim na koji bih način jedući masnu hranu mogla ugroziti osobu koja npr. sjedi do mene u restoranu ili kafiću. Osim ako joj se ne podrignem i izbljujem u facu? 


> Neću zapaliti u *nekoj javnoj ustanovi* kao što nisam ni do sad, u vlaku, u autobusu, u školi, u domu zdravlja, u kući nepušača, u svom dnevnom boravku.... Ali hoću imati mogućnost to napraviti u kafiću. Pa makar se zvao i kofi šop 8)


 A kafić bi spadao u koju vrstu ustanove...? 


> Zabrana dugoročno nije donijela ništa dobroga osim što je kod ljudi izazivala poriv da se snađu što u konačnici nije ni tak loše.


 Vidim vi ste se već organizirale...  :Grin:

----------


## mim

*Fritulica1*, jesi ti uopće čitala što sam pisala??? Da jesi vidjela bi da ja jesam za zabranu pušenja u javnim ustanovama, da jesam za odvojene kafiće i da jesam za to da se spriječi da ljudi pasivno puše. No, izjednačavati npr. bolnicu, školu, ured državne uprave i ostalo s kafićem... Sorry, meni ne ide pod istu kapu neki ured u koji ti MORAŠ ući i trovati se da nešto obaviš ili kafić u koji NE MORAŠ ući ako ti se ne truje. 

Masnom hranom ne ugrožavaš mene jer te ni ne poznam, ali ugrožavaš svoju djecu jer će npr. imati bolesnu majku. I ugrožavaš hrvatsko zdravstvo jer će zbog pojedenog špeka, čvaraka i...npr. fritula za tebe biti izdvojena gomila love za liječenje. Kao i za liječenje pušača. I jedno i drugo je svojevoljno trovanje. Kao i alkoholizam pa konjak nije zabranjen u kafićima. ALI!! Ti ga ne moraš popiti. Isto tako ne moraš udisati dim cigarete. 

I, da, vjerujem da će se hrvatski puk već nekako organizirati  8)  .

----------


## dorotea24

> Sorry, meni ne ide pod istu kapu neki ured u koji ti MORAŠ ući i trovati se da nešto obaviš ili kafić u koji NE MORAŠ ući ako ti se ne truje.


Sorry, ali ne moraš ti ni pušiti u kafiću. I gdje smo sada? Tko je sada više u pravu?

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sorry, meni ne ide pod istu kapu neki ured u koji ti MORAŠ ući i trovati se da nešto obaviš ili kafić u koji NE MORAŠ ući ako ti se ne truje. 
> 
> 
> Sorry, ali ne moraš ti ni pušiti u kafiću. I gdje smo sada? Tko je sada više u pravu?


Ne moram, ali želim. Kao i ti. Zašto ja ne bih imala mogućnost izbora? I zašto ne čitaš kak spada????? Ja sam za odvojene kafiće tako da te ne bih morala trovati, a ti mene ne bi ni vidjela. Dajte, ljudi, čitajte postove prije nego otpišete!!!

----------


## dorotea24

A kako bi ti odvojila kafiće?

----------


## mim

> A kako bi ti odvojila kafiće?


Pa kad ti već moram crtati-ovako: 

1) Zamisli kafić. Na ulazu je reklama i natpis s nazivom. Kraj toga nacrtana cigareta. 

2) Zamisli sad drugi kafić. Na ulazu je isto reklama i natpis s nazivom. Kraj toga je nacrtana prekrižena cigareta. 

Ja ću u prvi na kavu, a ti u drugi i svršena stvar. Kao što tebi ne treba dim da te truje tako ni meni ne treba prijekoran pogled dok uživam u svojoj, možda za taj dan jedinoj, cigareti.   8)

----------


## dorotea24

Pa ti bi u političare trebala  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

špek, piva, voda iz pipe?   :Nope:  

čini se da su sve strane iscrpile smislene argumente.

----------

